# Setting to Success 2013



## Blairx0 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi ladies!!!!*

*Welcome to the “Setting to Success” 2013 Challenge​*

I wanted to create a thread for us ladies striving to achieve hair goals through setting. I named this challenge specifically because I want to welcome all ladies: those who use: rollers, curlformers, flexi rods, or whatever else to set their hair. 

I think setting offers an outstanding way to style and maintain the health of hair! This will be an open challenge and while I will be rolling away all of 2013 feel free to drop in with a question, show off your success, or set all the way through the year. 

*The Guidelines*​
1.Join the challenge by clicking "thanks" on this post and I'll add you to the list.
2.The challenge will officially begin  December 31, 2012 and run til December 31, 2013.
3.The challenge is open to join at any time. So join anytime! 
4.Post pictures with updates, style ideas, and and anything else hair related that you'd like to share.
5.STAY ENCOURAGED!! 

***Update Dates**


December 31st (2012)
March 31st
June 30th
September 30th
and end of the year reveal (2013)
*​

For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions


Current hair length
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Current Setting method and styling choices
Current Setting products
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve
How long do you plan to set?

Post a beginning picture


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 4, 2012)

Reference links:

*Curlformers/Flexi Rods:*
Past curl formers challenge
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=600403
Discussion of curlformer vs. flexi rods
http://yourafricaisshowing.blogspot.com/2012/01/rollersetting-natural-hair-curlformers.html
 Perfecting flexi rods
http://longing4length.com/2011/12/get-a-perfect-flexirod-set-in-30-minutes.html
http://www.curlynikki.com/2011/07/natural-hair-full-flexi-rod-set.html

*Rolleretting General*

Past rollersetting challenges and threads 
reviews of rollers>http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=94902
rollersetting 2012> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=583579
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=647221
rolling faster> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=514363 

*An index of web resources for tips and tricks!*
http://longing4length.com/2011/12/tips-for-a-successful-rollerset-incl-videos.html

*Roller setting relaxed:*
 Q& A about rollersetting
http://www.ultrablackhair.com/ubh2/...er-set-natural-hair-and-chemical-relaxed-hair
Method
http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2009/04/simpler-way-to-rollerset.html

*Rollersetting Natural:*

Blog I found helpful
http://www.curlyincolorado.com/2011/12/roller-setting-natural-hair-what-i-have.html
Youtube fave old video and links to new video
http://www.mahoganycurls.com/2012/03/roller-set-on-short-natural-hair.html


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 4, 2012)

4evershika 
Altruisticoam 
 Angelinhell 
 aniyashair 
 AnjelLuvsUBabe 
apple_natural 
baha_locks 
 Barbie83 
 beingofserenity 
 blackberry815 
Blkrose 
 CafedeBelleza
 Cherry89
 cnap 
 Cocoeuro 
 Daphenyduck 
Dee Raven 
 DesignerCurls
DominicanBrazilian82 
Fhrizzball
HairPleezeGrow 
 halee_J 
 jcdlox 
 KaramelDiva1978 
 Kimbosheart 
 Kimmy1978 
 KiWiStyle
 klsjackson
 ladyscorpian14 
LaReine24 
LaToya28 
Lissa0821 
 Lucie 
 Miz_Complexity
Monaleezza 
MsRana 
nakidra78 
NerdSauce 
nickpoopie
Nightingale
 RODI 
 Rozlewis
 Shana' 
 sharifeh
Shifra 
 shortt29 
SmileyNY 
 smores 
sqzbly1908 
sweetnikki_6 
tapioca_pudding 
 TracyNicole 
 untamedhair 
 yasunset 
 ~*~ShopAholic~*~


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 4, 2012)

My starting stats


Current hair length: APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Nautral
Current Setting method and styling choices: traditional rollers and curlformers. Hoping to learn about styling that here!
Current Setting products: need suggestion. Currenty using wrap and roll by Jane Carter
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve
How long do you plan to set?: all of 2013
Post a beginning picture will post my end of the year pic in a few weeks


----------



## danysedai (Nov 4, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> December 31st
> September 30th
> March 31st
> June 30th
> ...


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 4, 2012)

danysedai said:


> Blairx0 said:
> 
> 
> > December 31st
> ...


----------



## Dee Raven (Nov 5, 2012)

Current hair length: BCL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural 
Current Setting method and styling choices: I've used curlformers, but I would like to try rollers again, and work on my technique
Current Setting products: Have no idea. I need to do some research. I think before I used lottabody though.
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: I would just like to get good at it to where it could be one of my go to styles and doesn't take for ever. I also need to figure out my drying time to. I would like to be able to do it air dry but we'll see.
How long do you plan to set? Don't know.
Post a beginning picture: Picture coming by the end of the year.


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 5, 2012)

Current hair length
BSL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
relaxed

Current Setting method and styling choices
Mohawk method using either my French mesh rollers (2 in) for roller wraps & Diane mesh red plastic rollers for curls

Current Setting products
Keracare foam wrap & GVP chi silk infusion knockoff

One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve
I would like to get better at pin curling 

How long do you plan to set?
Roller setting is a lifetime commitment. Due to my workout regimen, I don't do it as often as I like but now that its cooling off.  That will change


----------



## Angelinhell (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll be back! I'm still trying to get my setting products together. Cute title


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 5, 2012)

im in , i'll be back


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 5, 2012)

My Stats:

Current hair length - APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices - Rollerset once weekly
Current Setting products - Narobi foam wrap (also use a leave in conditioner and sometimes a serum)
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve - Fuller edges and protecting the thickness of my ends
How long do you plan to set? - It will be my majority of the time style all year (wear the set for 3-4 days then bun PS 3 days and redo
Post a beginning picture - My avatar is from a rollerset I did a week or so ago..


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 5, 2012)

Exciting to see you ladies!

Like A fool I decided to do do a curlformers set before bed. I forgot how long it took. Will post pics later on

eta: the set did not work out. I was clearly tired and not focusing. I will try again next weekend with smaller sections and maybe a different product combo


----------



## Monaleezza (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm in, I'm gonna come back!


----------



## TracyNicole (Nov 5, 2012)

Current hair length- NL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd- Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices- Magnetic rollers or wrap

Current Setting products- Lottabody/Wen

One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve-Growth/retention

How long do you plan to set?-I plan to set at least once a week indefinitely

Post a beginning picture-


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 10, 2012)

Planning to set on red plastic mesh for the first time in the morning.. Will post pics!


----------



## bebezazueta (Nov 10, 2012)

GrowAHead said:
			
		

> Planning to set on red plastic mesh for the first time in the morning.. Will post pics!



Yay! I love those! Can't wait to see


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 10, 2012)

My starting stats


Current hair length: EL at top and NL everywhere else
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Nautral
Current Setting method and styling choices: more than likely traditional rollers until I'm able to afford another method. 
Current Setting products: not sure yet.
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: retaining by setting and health of my hair.
How long do you plan to set?: most ir all of 2013
I will post pic at end of year.


Eta: sorry forgot to mention I will set once per week


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 10, 2012)

Current hair length: Shoulder length
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices: Roller sets or twist out, I wash and deep condition once a week
Current Setting products: LOC method and BB Foam Wrap
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Perfect my rollersetting method and look
How long do you plan to set? For the entire year

Post a beginning picture: Will post at the end of the year.


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 10, 2012)

Rollerset results!  This is my first set with the plastic mesh rollers - they are smaller than the rollers I normall use.  I usually set on a combination of the magnetic purple and grey rollers but the curls are great!

Another thing to note - I'm not sure that the roots are as straight as they are with magnetic.

Biggest plus of this set - 45 min under the dryer and I was COMPLETELY dry!  Amazing.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 10, 2012)

@GROAWAHEAD

Your hair came out great. What product combo did you use?


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 10, 2012)

Leave ins: Mizani conditioner  leave in D'Tangle and Chi Keratin mist
setting lotion: Nairobi foam

That's all I put in... I find that when I load too many products my curls just drop


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm in! I'll post stats soon.

Eta: to add stats

Current hair length: layers...longest layer MBLish
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: Curlformers...various stretched styles
Current Setting products: Not sure yet. I'm still playing around with different combos. So far ecostyler and oils give me the best hold.
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Better retention and longer healthier hair especially my ends.
How long do you plan to set?: For at least 6 months but if all goes well I will do the whole year.
Post a beginning picture: Will post at the end of Dec

eta starting pic :


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Nov 10, 2012)

Current hair length- small fade
Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices n/a
Current Setting products- n/a
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve- I would like to have enough length by jan 1 to start this challenge. Next will like to get to NL by april

    How long do you plan to set? 1 year


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (Nov 10, 2012)

front view


----------



## Angelinhell (Nov 10, 2012)

Hair length: between nl and sl trying to grow out awkward cut
Currently relaxed, but wanting to color, may possibly transition 
Setting medthod: traditional mohawk, usually wear silk wraps since my cut made my ponytails look anorexic
Setting products: I'll be back
I want to reach my next goal of apl with healthier hair.
Hoping to stick with this for at least all of next year.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 11, 2012)

ladyscorpian14 said:


> Current hair length- small fade
> Natural
> Current Setting method and styling choices n/a
> Current Setting products- n/a
> ...



You can do it!


----------



## klsjackson (Nov 11, 2012)

Current hair length
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices: roller sets and wraps
Current Setting products: diluted Lottabody and GVP silk infusion
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: growing out a bad haircut; full APL
How long do you plan to set? Indefinitely
Post a beginning picture: I will post a picture soon I have some in my album


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 11, 2012)

Planning to set tonight if I can find the energy


----------



## baha_locks (Nov 11, 2012)

Current hair length - BSB I think
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices - no real method, just roll it up since I only bun my hair anyway. I just need my hair dry.
Current Setting products - Just water and Garnier Heat protectant
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve - Healthy ends!
How long do you plan to set? - All year, Twice a week (doing the dc twice a week challenge)


----------



## baha_locks (Nov 11, 2012)

Tonight I washed, DC'ed and set my hair with just water and heat protectant spray. Tied my hair down for my bun tomorrow.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in!  Be back


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 11, 2012)

Deep conditioning now. Going to install some curlformers afterward. I want to get back to regular rollers, but I need something I can sleep in tonight


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 12, 2012)

I swear you can never have enough curlformers. I ended up with flexi rods in the front. Sigh. I have some more on the way, but I want to get back to regular rollers ( when I have the dry time) as they have more styling options


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 12, 2012)

Sooo....I'm officially a PJ/Hair Stuff Junky -- After ONE use of the mesh rollers I went online an purchased a larger size mesh roller as well.. can we say JUNKIE??!!

Observation:  I may be wrong but I don't feel the length of my hair is as "smooth" as it is after a magnetic roller set ... I normally don't get shedding when I comb out my curls and there were some hairs in tha comb.. erplexed not cool.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 12, 2012)

GrowAHead said:


> Leave ins: Mizani conditioner leave in D'Tangle and Chi Keratin mist
> setting lotion: Nairobi foam
> 
> That's all I put in... I find that when I load too many products my curls just drop


 
I have been wanting to try the nairobi foam wrap. I am currently using the Jane carter wrap and roll. I want to try the other as it looks good, but I am have been nervous. Do you like it


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 12, 2012)

So for ladies that are natural or have NG that is mostly natural do you feel as though there is a big differenc ebetween magentic rollers with no snap on covers and rollers that do have snap on covers? I am looking for a way to smooth my roots, some next time I set. Any suggestions?


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 12, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> I have been wanting to try the nairobi foam wrap. I am currently using the Jane carter wrap and roll. I want to try the other as it looks good, but I am have been nervous. Do you like it



I love it - super moisturizing with medium hold


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 14, 2012)

I think I'm going to try Diane rollers with the snap covers today after work. 

I'm hoping for a smoother set. We shall see. By the end of this challenge I'm going to have too many damned rollers


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 14, 2012)

Under the dryer now with a head full of rollers. Will post pictures if the set comes out decent


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 14, 2012)

So the results are in and I am here to say covers made all the difference. Using the snap covers allowed for my hair that normally come out textured like a light blow dry to be much more straight. My hair is tightly curled, so this less puffy roots is big for me. I have included some pictures so you can see what I mean. 





Texture shot: 



When I used traditional rollers my with metal clamps these are my results:



 

These are my results today using rollers with covers. In some areas, in addition the covers I need metal clips for extra tension. But my roots are much smoother. I also used larger rollers for a less tight curl.








Can't wait to keep experimenting with this!


----------



## Mitre (Nov 17, 2012)

[*]Current hair length = 6 inches

[*]Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd = Natural dyed golden brown

[*]Current Setting method and styling choices= Set 2x week using Annie snap on magnetic rollers and roller setting using the mohawk method. I wear it straight using silk wrap method or curly for 2 days


[*]Current Setting products = Salerm 21, Nairobi wrapp it shine mix with aloe Vera gel and water. Would like to add hemp seed oil.

[*]One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve= Healthy hair that is style most of the time. I need to work on getting my ends and root straight.

[*]How long do you plan to set = for the length of the challenge

[*]Post a beginning picture = will do

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Solitude (Nov 17, 2012)

deleted...


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 17, 2012)

I want to join.

Current hair length
-----> *Shoulder length*

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
-----> *Relaxed *

Current Setting method and styling choices
-----> *I use "magnetic" rollers and my Pibbs hooded dryer
*
Current Setting products
-----> *I use Luv Naturals leave-in and PM Super Skinny Serum
*
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve
-----> *Improve the health of my hair and increase retention
*
How long do you plan to set?
-----> *From now through March I will roller set consistently at least 3 x per month. Once it gets warmer I will probably roller set 1 x per month *

Post a beginning picture
-----> *This is a current picture. I will post another picture later today or tomorrow after I roller set.*

Wish me luck. This is only my second roller set. The first one did not turn out good. This takes some practice.


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 17, 2012)

GrowAHead said:


> Rollerset results!  This is my first set with the plastic mesh rollers - they are smaller than the rollers I normall use.  I usually set on a combination of the magnetic purple and grey rollers but the curls are great!
> 
> Another thing to note - I'm not sure that the roots are as straight as they are with magnetic.
> 
> Biggest plus of this set - 45 min under the dryer and I was COMPLETELY dry!  Amazing.



Since I set my hair on the new mesh rollers last week I decided to use magnetic rollers this week for comparison.

While I do get 20 min less time under the drier with the mesh rollers I still think I get a smoother set with magnetic.  Also - a couple days after my set last week my hair seemed a little "rougher".

I will still use the mesh when I'm short on time, but for normal wash days I'll use magnetic.


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 17, 2012)

Question for you ladies!  I love Nairobi foam - unfortunately up here its a lot harder to locate than it is down south.  So I bought 2 back up foams - I just keep punking out when it's time to use them.

I purchased ORS foam and Elasta QP foam -- Thoughts on either?

In the back of my closet (PJ closet) I have some left over Keracare foam and prob some Mizani foam, but I was hoping to give a new less expensive foam a shot


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 17, 2012)

GrowAHead. 

I agree with you ion the mesh rollers. I liekd the dry time, but b/c opf the pattern on the rollers it also left more of "pattern" on my hair if that makes sense. I basically got too much texture using mesh rollers. 

In regard tot he foam I like the Jane Carter Wrap and Roll which is on sale at target and a little cheap than the Narobi foam. I have also heard great things about the Keracare. I think keracare is on my list to try next. Hopefully others can chime in! 


Great results by the way


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 17, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> GrowAHead.
> 
> I agree with you ion the mesh rollers. I liekd the dry time, but b/c opf the pattern on the rollers it also left more of "pattern" on my hair if that makes sense. I basically got too much texture using mesh rollers.
> 
> ...



Blairx0 From the RAVE reviews on mesh rollers I thought there were going to be the bomb.com - they are bomb... just no .com.    I have to go to target today anyway so I'll check out the jane carter and maybe use it next week


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 18, 2012)

GrowAHead said:
			
		

> Since I set my hair on the new mesh rollers last week I decided to use magnetic rollers this week for comparison.
> 
> While I do get 20 min less time under the drier with the mesh rollers I still think I get a smoother set with magnetic.  Also - a couple days after my set last week my hair seemed a little "rougher".
> 
> I will still use the mesh when I'm short on time, but for normal wash days I'll use magnetic.



Absolutely lovely


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 18, 2012)

So since my DH knows how important my hair is to me, he decided to step up my appliance game for my birthday yesterday.  He grabbed me the Pibbs Kwik 514 and a Heutiful Steamer.  I love my LCL, but Pibbs just gives me life!  I roll on the magnetic rollers.  Been watching my family rollerset for years, so doing it myself is like cake.  Will be back shortly (when I get to my laptop), to update you with my challenge info


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 18, 2012)

Pics!!! Post pics cause I know some of y'all set this weekend!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 19, 2012)

I was going to set, but ran low on time. I plan to set tomorrow after a dc and cassia treatment. I will be back with pics.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 19, 2012)

Im new to setting but I need it so I would definitely like to join

Current hair length - almost shoulder length
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices - setting with magnetic rollers and flexi rods
Current Setting products - not sure yet but someone recommended lotta body and a bonnet hair dryer 
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve - hoping to retain length 
How long do you plan to set? - with the except of my wedding in April 13 I want to set the entire year
Post a beginning picture - will post a pic later this week


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 19, 2012)

Altruisticoam said:


> Im new to setting but I need it so I would definitely like to join
> 
> Current hair length - almost shoulder length
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - relaxed
> ...



Congratulations on the upcoming nuptials. Hopefully setting will get you to your wedding goal


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 19, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the upcoming nuptials. Hopefully setting will get you to your wedding goal



I hope so too. I have a lot to learn. Just brought a bonnet dryer. Now I have to go to the store to get the rollers and setting products.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 19, 2012)

Lucky rollers are cheap. You can get like 6 for a dollar!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 19, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Lucky rollers are cheap. You can get like 6 for a dollar!



So far for magnetic rollers I've been seeing 12 for $4 at Sally's. We don't have many beauty supply stores in my area


----------



## Blkrose (Nov 19, 2012)

Current hair length *SL in some areas barely EL near the middle*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd *Relaxed*
Current Setting method and styling choices *Just brush back into a ponytail*
Current Setting products *Regular mosturizing products i.e infusium*
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve *To retain and maintain length and healthy ends and hair overall*How long do you plan to set? *6 mths off and on*
Post a beginning picture Will edit in pic lata


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 19, 2012)

Altruisticoam said:


> So far for magnetic rollers I've been seeing 12 for $4 at Sally's. We don't have many beauty supply stores in my area



Sallys around me has the one with snaps for 3.59 I think. I picked up some today in a different size for 1.29 so I BSS is must cheaper if you can find one. But relative to other tools they are still cheap I think. And they last! I'm excited to see your results


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 19, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Sallys around me has the one with snaps for 3.59 I think. I picked up some today in a different size for 1.29 so I BSS is must cheaper if you can find one. But relative to other tools they are still cheap I think. And they last! I'm excited to see your results



Me too. My first set will be dec 1st. Until then I'll just be lurking, looking at everyone else progress


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay I am rollersetting tonight. I mean it. I bought some new rollers in different sizes, got my cassia obtiva powder ready and some DC on hand. It is happening!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 21, 2012)

So I have a random straight piece because I took it down to check if it was dry and then rolled it back in the wrong direction. Sigh. Hopefully I can work with it tomorrow morning!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 22, 2012)

I will be lurking this thread. My hair was growing good back when I used to go to the salon every week and get roller sets. My hair was grazing shoulder length (the longest it has ever been) before I cut it off and then decided to transition which didn't work for me. When I make SL next year I might come back and join.


----------



## Kimbosheart (Nov 22, 2012)

I can join this one. 


Grazing BSL my goal is WL
natural- straightened 99% of the time
I will roller set all hear but I may experiment with a weave in the spring, in which case my hair should be completely braided up under the weave. 
Currently I'm in love with curlformers. I want to try the extra wide and long but I'm concerned I will grow out of them too fast. 
My goal is retention and thickness. My hair is dense but I feel like when I was younger it was dense and each strand was thick.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 22, 2012)

Kimbosheart said:


> I can join this one.
> 
> Grazing BSL my goal is WL
> natural- straightened 99% of the time
> ...



Which curl.former are you using now;


----------



## Kimbosheart (Nov 22, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Which curl.former are you using now;



I'm using the wide and extra long now. I've got some room for growth but not too much.


----------



## Solitude (Nov 22, 2012)

I have to bow out of this challenge before it even starts! Happy hair growing, ladies.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 22, 2012)

Currently under my Mom's vintage Marquis by Roux hair dryer.  This thing has been ticking forever!  I'd take this over a tabletop Golden Hot any day. My Pibbs dryer should be here soon (shipping got pushed back to Monday).  My LCL is at home and I'm visiting for the holidays 

Right now I'm setting with magnetic rollers (black and grey).  Took me about ten minutes to set it.  About an hour under the dryer.  My DC was a good one so I know this is going to be a fab rollerset.  

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 22, 2012)

Blairx0

I think rollersetting is thee best way to achieve straight styles without using direct heat.  If necessary, flat ironing or blowing out your roots to achieve a sleeker finish.  Anywho...

[*]Current hair length

- SL 


[*]Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd

Transitioning Texlaxer - most of my hair is bone straight relaxed!  But since using Linange relaxer these last few times, my hair has been texlaxed.  Loving this transition.


[*]Current Setting method and styling choices

Flexi sets, rollersets and knot-outs 


[*]Current Setting products

Always DC first (with heat or steam), leave-in (creamy and water-based spray), Elasta QP Silk.


[*]One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve

HEALTH!  I have recently restored the health to my hair after months of heat and protein damage.  My hair has recently come back to life and I want to maintain this health and silkiness by eliminating direct heat.  Roller-setting will help me to achieve this.


[*]How long do you plan to set?

Forever!  But once or twice a week (depending on my mood).


[*]Post a beginning picture


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 22, 2012)

I may try a rollerset saturday for first time! I still dk what products I am supposed to use so any help is greatly appreciated. And yall betta not laugh at my set either lol.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 22, 2012)

Heres a pic from last Friday's set.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 22, 2012)

Altruisticoam said:


> Heres a pic from last Friday's set.



What did you use (products and what kind of rollers) and details of your process please!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 22, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> What did you use (products and what kind of rollers) and details of your process please!



Hey sorry I don't have too many details because this was done in the salon. My stylist used gray and purple magnetic rollers. She put so many different conditioners In my hair that I couldnt keep up lol. I know she used setting lotion but I can't remember which kind :-(. I'll be doing all my other sets spin the future I'll have more info


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 22, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Currently under my Mom's vintage Marquis by Roux hair dryer.  This thing has been ticking forever!  I'd take this over a tabletop Golden Hot any day. My Pibbs dryer should be here soon (shipping got pushed back to Monday).  My LCL is at home and I'm visiting for the holidays
> 
> Right now I'm setting with magnetic rollers (black and grey).  Took me about ten minutes to set it.  About an hour under the dryer.  My DC was a good one so I know this is going to be a fab rollerset.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!



ETA:  My fabulous, silky long lasting curls from my rollerset earlier this morning, that I plan to wrap for a few days and get that body-full wrap!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 22, 2012)

HairPleezeGrow said:
			
		

> What did you use (products and what kind of rollers) and details of your process please!



HairPleezeGrow I would recommend a great moisture-rich DC.  Follow that with a leave-in spray first, then a creamy one atop the spray and last a thermal spray.  I use Soft & Beautiful Leave-in (water-based), Lacio Lacio Leave-in (cream) and Elasta QP Silk spray (thermal).

I roll Mohawk style and usually wrap it after wearing it curly for a day.  My hair is super silky and bouncy.  I posted a pic right about this post.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 22, 2012)

Current hair length: WL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Nautral

Current Setting method and styling choices:  Flexi rods; I also do bantu knots for curly sets with no heat

Current Setting products: Darcy's curl styling cream, Elasta QP wrap foam, Sabino MB

One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: smoother sets

How long do you plan to set?: I don't set on a regular schedule. Maybe once a month. 

I'm getting better, but I still need practice. I need to perfect my product combo and I need to get a better dryer.


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 23, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> ETA:  My fabulous, silky long lasting curls from my rollerset earlier this morning, that I plan to wrap for a few days and get that body-full wrap!
> 
> 
> View attachment 178765



 Awesome set!!!


----------



## Angelinhell (Nov 23, 2012)

I haven't started rolling yet, I'm still trying to get flatironing out of my system. I promise I'll be over it by the end of the year. Still looking for a good setting lotion or foam.


----------



## Angelinhell (Nov 23, 2012)

Starting pic: from earlier this year, not a rollerset
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=148827


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey, do you ladies have any favorite youtube videos on how to rollerset that you can share with me? I have a head dryer just sitting on the floor collecting dust and I do want to use it eventually but I can't rollerset to save my own life! If I start doing my research now I will be prepared when I'm ready to join.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 23, 2012)

Mitre What is the silk wrap method?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 23, 2012)

Babygrowth said:
			
		

> Mitre What is the silk wrap method?



Silk Wrap is when after taking down your rollers, you wrap you hair tightly and smoothly and then wrap with Saran Wrap and sit under the dryer.  This method smooths your hair and gives you a sleeker wrap look with your rollerset.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm out of town for Thanksgiving so I stopped by a BSS and got some rollers and clips. Yay! Now all I need is some setting lotion....any recommendations?


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 24, 2012)

I am using a foam. I had success with Jane carter wrap and roll, but I thought after GrowAHead mentioned trying other brands, I got the itch for something different so I picked up some nubian heritage. Plan on trying it next week


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi Everyone!

So I didn't think I would be coming in here as a regular, but after my trim last night, my stylist thought differently.  When I relaxed my hair in June after being natural for 2 years and "fell in love" with my hair length and health all over again.  I immediately went into all the styles I loved and had missed, ROLLERSETTING was number #1 and burned myself out with it for over 3 months.  

Fast forward two months and I've been French braiding and bunning for styling because I work out so heavily.  Last night, my stylist trimmed my ends after I had taken my hair down from a braid out and told me that allowing my hair to dry in braided styles can lead to breakage because of the tendency to dry out and get rough.  I said well I'm going to roller set on tomorrow, he says yes do more roller sets because the hair does much better staying smooth.  So here I am!   I will be roller setting on Saturdays or Sundays after my co-wash or shampoo sessions, then roller setting the top and pony tail later in the week or buns and French braids.


For challengers wanting to join, after thanking this post answer the following questions:
Current hair length -- APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd --Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices--Mohawk style rollerset and usually wearing my hair down or an updo
Current Setting products-- Wen and coconut oil for moisture and sealing and Olive oil Lottabody and magnetic rollers
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve--hoping to retain all 6 inches and achieve MBL by year end
How long do you plan to set? most of 2013 since I'm doing it weekly
Post a beginning picture
**I think I did one recently, but I will be back to post another one from my phone**


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 24, 2012)

Blairx0 that looks yummy. I can't wait to see a review and results!

Off to youtube to watch rollersetting and silkwrapping...


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 26, 2012)

Want to rollerset this week, but I feel like I need to seriously DC. This cold weather is sucking the mositure out of my hair. 

My thanksgiving rollerset was a fail because i didn't let my hair fully dry. I wore a bun instead and though I'm not mad I don't plan on letting that happen again.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 26, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey, do you ladies have any favorite youtube videos on how to rollerset that you can share with me? I have a head dryer just sitting on the floor collecting dust and I do want to use it eventually but I can't rollerset to save my own life! If I start doing my research now I will be prepared when I'm ready to join.


 
Hi! I'm trying to get some reference links posted for the begiingers to learns and so the regulars can refine or show off. I have started adding some in post 2, so you can check them out. I will contuine to add them throughout the challnege, so hopefully this can help you. Can't wait to see your sets!


----------



## Angelinhell (Nov 26, 2012)

In a donut bun right now, I had another horrible rollerset, so yeah.....I officially give up on setting lotion. I will just use my two leave ins(aphogee provitamin and joico liquid reconstructor leave in) and a serum.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 26, 2012)

Angelinhell said:


> In a donut bun right now, I had another horrible rollerset, so yeah.....I officially give up on setting lotion. I will just use my two leave ins(aphogee provitamin and joico liquid reconstructor leave in) and a serum.


 
I think that may not be a bad idea. I have seen some great tutorials that don;t use setting lotion including this one which inspired me: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYh2wykiEis


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bantu Knots with MJ Pillowsoft Curls . Can't wait for my take down in the morning.  Goodnight.  *peace sign*


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 27, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Bantu Knots with MJ Pillowsoft Curls . Can't wait for my take down in the morning.  Goodnight.  *peace sign*



Did you like your results? I am waiting until my new flat iron gets here Saturday to set, so I can flat iron the roots! Maybe I will try some bantu knots


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Did you like your results? I am waiting until my new flat iron gets here Saturday to set, so I can flat iron the roots! Maybe I will try some bantu knots



Love this set!  Definition and movement.  Really love Miss Jessie's Pillowsoft Curls too!  Would recommend to everyone.  Plus they are having their BOGO sale right now 

Been smelling like fabric softener all day!


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 27, 2012)

Blairx0 that was an awesome video! Now can I can do that??? Idk lol but I'm willing to try. I always fudge up the placement of the rollers...


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 27, 2012)

I want to get better with flexi rods and get down on this. I have to leave weekly direct heat alone, it's killing any progress that I make (I hate admitting that LOL).  Anywho:

Current hair length: SL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural

Current Setting method and styling choices: Flexi rods, curlformers, regular rollersets

Current Setting products: Still experimenting but on hand I have Lacio Lacio as a creamy leave in and some random serums lol - Sabino, Aveda etc

One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Just retention. I've been growing my hair too damn long to just be SL. And frequent blowdrying has caused so much damage to my hair. I know better.

How long do you plan to set? To get my hair back on track I'll prolly do it 3 out of 4 weeks each month, with one week a regular rollerset and flat iron the roots. 

I got a big *** Pibbs514 in my closet and have been too lazy to use it smh.... let me get myself together lol.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 27, 2012)

tapioca_pudding said:
			
		

> I want to get better with flexi rods and get down on this. I have to leave weekly direct heat alone, it's killing any progress that I make (I hate admitting that LOL).  Anywho:
> 
> Current hair length: SL
> 
> ...



I had to admit the same thing love


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 27, 2012)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I got a big *** Pibbs514 in my closet and have been too lazy to use it smh.... let me get myself together lol.



Lol at that last part. I'm in a bun awaiting my new flat iron as if I 
1 needed another flat iron
2 need to be flat ironing my hair at all ....I need to get myself together.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 27, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Blairx0 that was an awesome video! Now can I can do that??? Idk lol but I'm willing to try. I always fudge up the placement of the rollers...



I know. I mess up placement too. I need to slow down and make clearer parts and tie up my lose hair because my pattern,if you can call.it that, is all over the place when I rush


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 27, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:


> I'm in! I'll post stats soon.
> 
> Eta: to add stats
> 
> ...



Just updated my original post!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Re-knotted my Bantu... M&S each section and retwisted


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 30, 2012)

So I set my hair on a different type of mesh rollers this week.

Not happy with the results but I wanted to share why.. deep sigh... So I tried 2 things new
1) The rollers (not the hard red mesh rollers, but the plastic mesh - firmer than those mesh bouffant rollers)
2) I used end papers for the first time in AGES

I'm mad at both things!

The end papers had pieces of hair in them when I took them off!! _ I don't mean 1 or 2 had hair - I mean like 20 of them had hair in it!  What the what is that about???  So HEEECCKKK NAW to using them again 

The rollers had straight up frizzy pieces of hair at the end (as in different textures on the same piece of hair that was on the same roller.  Once again - Heck NAW.  These rollers AND the end papers went into a plastic bag and are now sitting in the back corner of the linen closet. 

Here is a pic - I was so mad about the end paper thing when I took them down I forgot to take a pic of it.








I will be setting again this weekend.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 30, 2012)

I gave up on the magnetic rollers, couldn't get them taught enough in my tightly coiled hair.  Are there in 4's using flexi rods, and if so how long is it taking them to dry?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Nov 30, 2012)

charmtreese said:


> I gave up on the magnetic rollers, couldn't get them taught enough in my tightly coiled hair.  Are there in 4's using flexi rods, and if so how long is it taking them to dry?



I dry under my Gold N Hot bonnet dryer and it takes 3 hours. I just ordered the LCL dryer, so I'm hoping it will drastically reduce my drying time.


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 30, 2012)

I can't get flexi rods to stay in my hair for NOTHIN!  My rod sets always come out a hotmess.com


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 30, 2012)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I dry under my Gold N Hot bonnet dryer and it takes 3 hours. I just ordered the LCL dryer, so I'm hoping it will drastically reduce my drying time.



Wow, 3 hours...but you have a lot of hair! 



GrowAHead said:


> I can't get flexi rods to stay in my hair for NOTHIN!  My rod sets always come out a hotmess.com



I always used magnetic rollers when I was relaxed, I just have not got the technique down yet on my natural hair yet. I need to do something to stretch this stuff out...


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Nov 30, 2012)

GrowAHead said:


> I can't get flexi rods to stay in my hair for NOTHIN!  My rod sets always come out a hotmess.com



Have you tried wrapping paper, I find hair doesn't slip when using those


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 30, 2012)

charmtreese said:


> I gave up on the magnetic rollers, couldn't get them taught enough in my tightly coiled hair.  Are there in 4's using flexi rods, and if so how long is it taking them to dry?



Had the same issue using rollers with the snap covers has made all the difference. I posted about it in the thread


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 30, 2012)

GrowAHead

Sorry end papers did you dirty. They are essential for me. Maybe the papers combined with the rollers was just the wrong combo. Also I had a very sets go wrong because there was build up in the paper and my ends couldn't take be baked in product and rebelled


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh missed that wrap/end papers, yea I am relaxed so the end papers are great for me


----------



## GrowAHead (Nov 30, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> GrowAHead
> 
> Sorry end papers did you dirty. They are essential for me. Maybe the papers combined with the rollers was just the wrong combo. Also I had a very sets go wrong because there was build up in the paper and my ends couldn't take be baked in product and rebelled



IDK.. they were new end papers.  Lesson learned though - K.I.S.S. is best for me!  I got a date with my magnetics on Saturday!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 30, 2012)

All rolled up. I tried something new: a freestyle set. I didn't mohawk part. I kept my hair in the same sections I washed in and rolled from the back up. I do think it was easier. I will post pics of te results


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey ladies happy Saturday! I'm currently under the dryer with my first assisted set (co worker is helping me since I'm so remedial with hair). Washed with kera care detailing shampo then conditioned with ion conditioner with keratin. Then sprayed a little it's a ten and sarin tame. Then started the set Mohawk style with Sally's proclaim setting lotion mixed with water. 22 purple and red magnetic rollers. I will take a pic of the results when I'm done. Please note all these products are new to me and have never been used on my head (I'm at her house). Should be exciting


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 1, 2012)

Altruisticoam CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YOUR RESULT!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Dec 1, 2012)

I need a new dryer, there is nothing wrong with my golden hot per se, but it seems to be too small... It doesn't really get to back-last row of curlers, and heat be to close to top of head

Sent from my Galaxy


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 1, 2012)

Be careful witht hat. Another member reported breakage in her crown because of the heat blowing on one spot so directly while she waited for other areas to dry


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Dec 1, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Be careful witht hat. Another member reported breakage in her crown because of the heat blowing on one spot so directly while she waited for other areas to dry


Another reason why may get another dryer, because when the middle gets too hot, I put on cool, actually I switch settings during dry process

Sent from my Galaxy


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 1, 2012)

Here are the pics from my first set. I like it. It's soft and flows so I know use I sleep with it wrapped it will be awesome tomorrow.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 1, 2012)

^^^^^Nice work!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 3, 2012)

Currently under the dryer with my magnetics.    Mohawk style as usual.  New leave-in products.

Did my usual Lacio Lacio leave-in and the QP Silk Thermal leave-in... Added a quarter size amount of MJ Pillowsoft.  I love the Pillowsoft because its like a creamy setting lotion for rollersets.  I used it last week with my set and my rollerset curls were simply gorgeous.  I'll post results after the takedown.  

Use Pillowsoft very sparingly.  Just a dime or quarter size depending on the length of your hair.


----------



## charmtreese (Dec 3, 2012)

Under the dryer now with Flexi rods, I used the following products:

Joico k-PAC reconstructor spray
Keracare leave-in for natural hair
Keracare foam wrap
Keracare essential oils

This is my first set on natural hair, fingers crossed!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 3, 2012)

chartresses how did the flexi rods go. Pictures please


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 6, 2012)

planning on setting tonight? Who is setting this weekend?


----------



## Lucie (Dec 6, 2012)

I rollerset last night. My siggy is what my hair looked like after I brushed the curls out and was about to wrap.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 6, 2012)

I might ...it depends on if I end up being lazy or not LOL


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 6, 2012)

GrowAHead said:


> Since I set my hair on the new mesh rollers last week I decided to use magnetic rollers this week for comparison.
> 
> While I do get 20 min less time under the drier with the mesh rollers I still think I get a smoother set with magnetic.  Also - a couple days after my set last week my hair seemed a little "rougher".
> 
> I will still use the mesh when I'm short on time, but for normal wash days I'll use magnetic.



This is a beautiful set!  Di you comb them out?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## blackberry815 (Dec 7, 2012)

Is anyone adding moisturizer to wet hair before setting? Any difference in moisture levels from using moisturizer on wet hair before u roll vs waiting til after the set dries? I usually use water and leave ins only but I would like to see how it comes out different adding a little bit of moisturizer before I roll.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 7, 2012)

Updating:
The first pic was my length check in Oct:
2nd & 3rd are curlformers from this morning. I used the extra wide and long to get more of rollerset look as oppose to the extra long and wide which gives me more of shirley temple look. I will take pics of the sides & back next time.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 7, 2012)

I just drove myself crazy trying to rollerset my hair :-(.  How do you ladies do it??  It's so frustrating, ugh! And I bet it'll turn out crappy and I'll have to flat iron it anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in, I'll be posting stats later since I'm roller setting tonight. I'm supposed to be working, but I keep popping in here.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 7, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:


> Updating:
> The first pic was my length check in Oct:
> 2nd & 3rd are curlformers from this morning. I used the extra wide and long to get more of rollerset look as oppose to the extra long and wide which gives me more of shirley temple look. I will take pics of the sides & back next time.



So did you use the fat ones? I have been curious about them but wouldn't find reviewsplease tell me.more.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 7, 2012)

@Blairx0 I used the extra wide ones (2 packs). I really like them! My hair took about 45 minutes to dry under my hooded dryer. 

http://www.ecrater.com/p/16364222/24-extra-wide-21-curlformers-leverag-spiral?keywords=Curlformers

This time I used flaxseed gel and shea butter. But the first time I used KCCC it didn't last as long.  The second time I used ecostyler gel (clear one).  I got the best hold and a sleeker look with that one.

eta: I also have these but I only used them on my daughters hair and because they take a longer time to dry I won't use them often.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 8, 2012)

You ladies roller sets look so pretty with coordinating roller colors! Mine look like I borrowed a few from Salvation Army and bought the others!! LOL. My hair feels so much better rollersetting. I'm must do it more often. Here is a sideways set. Love my hair to one side for some reason. 







For some reason I threw in some bigger rollers and a few curls are just too loose. Will do same size tonight.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 8, 2012)

This pic shows the curls better.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 8, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> This pic shows the curls better.



KaramelDiva1978 your curls came out really pretty! I did a rollerset yesterday but had to leave the house an hour afterwards to pick up DD from school.  I came home and rolled with the satin rollers and they came out beautifully!!  Now that I know I can rollerset I'm joining this challenge.  I'll be buying the Pibbs 514 Kwik Dry next week because I can't see sitting under a dryer for 1.5 hours or more as my hair gets longer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 8, 2012)

DesignerCurls said:


> @Blairx0 I used the extra wide ones (2 packs). I really like them! My hair took about 45 minutes to dry under my hooded dryer.
> 
> http://www.ecrater.com/p/16364222/24-extra-wide-21-curlformers-leverag-spiral?keywords=Curlformers
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I've seen the snail type rollers toy use on your daughter. What type of curls do the give? I get what youre saying about dry time, but maybe my dryer could help with that.

I have the extra long extra wide curlformers, but the curl is too tight.for me at my length. I wonder if the extra wide ones will be a little.looser


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 8, 2012)

Current hair length: SL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed

Current Setting method and styling choices: I set my hair on flexirods after it has airdried so I don't have to sit under the dryer. The drawback is that my curls don't last as long, so I'm going to do more wet sets. I usually wear my curls for a couple days then protective style for the rest of the week.

Current Setting products: It varies, but right now I'm liking Dark n Lovely Moisture Leave-in and Kerapro Elixir.

One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:  I'm just hoping to retain more length by keeping my hair smooth.

How long do you plan to set? I plan to set weekly throughout the entire year.

Here are pics of last week's set.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 8, 2012)

LaToya28 said:


> Current hair length: SL
> 
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Relaxed
> 
> ...



Love it Toya! I remember when you were natural!  Pretty!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 8, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> KaramelDiva1978 your curls came out really pretty! I did a rollerset yesterday but had to leave the house an hour afterwards to pick up DD from school.  I came home and rolled with the satin rollers and they came out beautifully!!  Now that I know I can rollerset I'm joining this challenge.  I'll be buying the Pibbs 514 Kwik Dry next week because I can't see sitting under a dryer for 1.5 hours or more as my hair gets longer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you girlie!  I wanna see how your set came out! And satin rollers? Where have I been I must check them out. I air dry mostly. I'm only under the bonnet dryer to condition.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 8, 2012)

My weekly rollerset regi:

Chelate when needed (2x a month)
Poo or Co-wash (it depends on my hair)
Aphogee 2Min every other week
DC Always!
Leave-in
Thermal Spray
Roll/Dryer

On my takedown, I usually re-pin with bobby pins until it completely cools.  Apply a very tiny amount of a light serum or a light butter to each section when I take it down.  Then, if necessary, flat iron the roots on extremely low.  I'll wear it like that that day, then wrap it for the rest of the duration.  I love straight styles and rollersetting helps me achieve them without direct heat.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 8, 2012)

Y'all are motivating me to set. Just brought some more clips and some motions setting foam...bout to wash my hair right now


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 9, 2012)

My results...



That Curly Kinks Polished is a delicious ceramide oil blend.  Came free with my BF order.  Not sure if it sells on its own.  But if it doesn't that Curlycue Renew DC and Satin Roots Leave-in that I used before setting will get me a few of these oil sprays because I'm definitely going to reorder when needed.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok ladies so I just completed my set. Disclaimer....this is the very first set I've done on my own....needless to say I have a lot to learn. (you will notice wine in one of the pics cause this was super stressful and my arms hurt lol) I took pictures so that I can learn from my mistakes. Can't wait to see what the finished product look like.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 9, 2012)

Couple things I learned...
Need to make sections smaller
Need to buy more clips
Need more practice 
This setting lotion is serious business 

Here are the results...I brushed it out and wrapped it up....practice, practice, practice.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 9, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 this is my two day old set on the satin rollers!  I just re-roll every night.  I love my curls.  No more flat hair all the time, YAY!!

View attachment 180907

View attachment 180909

View attachment 180911

View attachment 180913

Some of the curls are tighter than others.  I had them in overnight but if you want them looser then you can just leave them in for a few hours before you leave the house.  That's what I did for my Friday night outing.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 9, 2012)

Awe you lafies are looking good! I still have to get the right things to set with *sigh* maybe in a couple of weeks I will get the stuff and give it a go.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 9, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've seen the snail type rollers toy use on your daughter. What type of curls do the give? I get what youre saying about dry time, but maybe my dryer could help with that.
> 
> I have the extra long extra wide curlformers, but the curl is too tight.for me at my length. I wonder if the extra wide ones will be a little.looser



My daughter didn't feel like sitting under the dryer until they dried so the curls were still damp with the snail type rollers (thanks Blairx0 for letting me know the name of those lol).

The extra wide are wide similar to rollerset imo. I will take pics next time as soon as I take them out...hopefully soon.


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice rollersets ladies! I am so afraid to try rollers with my natural hair...I don't want it to turn out looking like a poodle! Lol maybe one day I will try the ponytail rollerset.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 9, 2012)

Desginercurls 

Try it! Even if it takes a while to get curls you love you will have soft, stretched hair to bun, flat iron, or just style


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 9, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> KaramelDiva1978 this is my two day old set on the satin rollers!  I just re-roll every night.  I love my curls.  No more flat hair all the time, YAY!!
> 
> Some of the curls are tighter than others.  I had them in overnight but if you want them looser then you can just leave them in for a few hours before you leave the house.  That's what I did for my Friday night outing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I love it!! Satin rollers sound way more comfortable than my magnetic. So here is a Tamera inspired 'do from the show for her shower. I loved the front and though they didn't show the back this how I envisioned it. I rolled my hair all over and used a big goody headband and my fingers.











Going to watch that episode again to see if I came close. Love Tamera's hairstyles on that show.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 10, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I love it!! Satin rollers sound way more comfortable than my magnetic. So here is a Tamera inspired 'do from the show for her shower. I loved the front and though they didn't show the back this how I envisioned it. I rolled my hair all over and used a big goody headband and my fingers.
> 
> Going to watch that episode again to see if I came close. Love Tamera's hairstyles on that show.



Oh, that's too cute!  Great for a holiday gathering!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 10, 2012)

All rolled up and under the dryer. Will dust and post pics


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 10, 2012)

All dry. Excuse the end paper



Left side after finger combing

View attachment 181133

Right side after finger combing



Put it in a low bun to sleep and for the gym tomorrow. Will.post pictures of how it holds up


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 11, 2012)

Just got out from under the dryer.  These days, I'm rarely wearing my hair curly.  I finally learned how to use larger rollers to let my hair dry pretty much straight but with nice body and I am now in love!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm holding my spot for later!  I did a test rollerset to see if I can do it before joining this challenge and it was a success...well, sorta ;-).  I'm ordering my Pibbs 514 Kwik this week, can't wait to use it!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 13, 2012)

Just bought some extra wide curlformers. Can't wait for them to arrive!


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 13, 2012)

How are the curlformers... it seems like dragging your hair through the former would be too mucm manipulation.  I'm scured to try them!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have the extra long wide one and I feel like, once you get the hang of the hook, it is the same as pulling it into a pony


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 14, 2012)

Been putting a few rollers in on top and a ponytail and rocking updos for work. I just love love how my hair feels. So much smoother. I should be able to stretch 12 weeks with no problems.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 14, 2012)

All rolled up and under the dryer. O am setting to flat iron this time, so i didn't use any setting product. We shall see how this goes. At least it should decrease drying time


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, I have done a rollerset yet. But this weekends the weekend. I'm going to use my curlformers. I'll post pics probably Sunday. I also want to henna over night. We'll see what happens. It's been over a year since I've used the curlformers.


----------



## sharifeh (Dec 15, 2012)

im glad i re-purchased chi silk infusion, that's definitely one of my faves for roller setting


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 15, 2012)

I want to try the chi soon infusion serum for setting is the knock off Sallys one as good


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 15, 2012)

A unique kind of set...

I have a love affair for big hair.  So after day four when my set is no longer the bouncy wrap it started as, I tend to get bored.  My boredom usually tells me to dampen my hair (staying away from the roots) with my leave-in/water/Pillowsoft Curls concoction.  I then will scrunch it and clip it down with a claw.  I'll do about 8 or 9 of these and let it dry completely (sometimes even sitting under the dryer for about thirty minutes to hurry the process along).  Once I remove the claws, I spray with an oil spray (CurlyKinks has one that I love) and have a beautiful crinkly/curly set that extends my set two more days.  I wear it down the first day.  Then usually pinned some kinda way the second.  I'll post pics next time...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 15, 2012)

Completed my Saturday set.  Now under my LCL (giving the Pibbs a break... Actually this one was somehow in front and I didn't want to disturb the order of my hair closet) for 45-1hr.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2012)

Finally getting around to listing my stats:

Current hair length: *APL*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *Relaxed*
Current Setting method and styling choices: *Rollersetting and Bunning*
Current Setting products: *DB Daily Leave-In, Paul Mitchell SS Serum* 
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *Mastering Rollersetting for gorgeous, bouncy curls. * 
How long do you plan to set? *For all of 2013*
Post a beginning picture: *Coming 12/27*


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 16, 2012)

Under the dryer now deep conditioning.. Haven't decided on a type of set yet


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2012)

Did a rollerset with magnetic rollers and now I'm under my Pibbs.  My fingers are crossed that I used enough product, I only used a little because my hair is fine and I have low density.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle, let us know how it turns out. Post pictures if you can. Thanks!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's my rollerset, I think it came out ok and my roller placement was much better this time.  They're so soft and bouncy!!  I can't wait until the front of my hair thickens and gains length, it's getting discouraging.

View attachment 182343

View attachment 182345

I'm hooked on rollersetting...never thought I'd say that, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mschristine (Dec 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Here's my rollerset, I think it came out ok and my roller placement was much better this time.  They're so soft and bouncy!!  I can't wait until the front of my hair thickens and gains length, it's getting discouraging.
> 
> I'm hooked on rollersetting...never thought I'd say that, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Very pretty


----------



## baha_locks (Dec 16, 2012)

Finishing up my rollerset now. Wash and deep conditioned, set my hair with Doo gro Leave in and Garnier Heat protectant spray. I will wrap for tonight and bun until Wednesday.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 16, 2012)

When I set, I'm having breaking, like the very ends of my hair snaps, any suggestions on preventing this. Do y'all think my hair is drying too much or something? 
Anyway I tried to roll Friday night, here's what happened. Lol




Missed a whole section
My hair was dry when I realized it. 
Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 16, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Here's my rollerset, I think it came out ok and my roller placement was much better this time.  They're so soft and bouncy!!  I can't wait until the front of my hair thickens and gains length, it's getting discouraging.
> 
> View attachment 182343
> 
> ...


 Nice results! I feel your pain on the front growing slowly... People think I have layers on purpose! Nope - just my front doing its own thing.


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 16, 2012)

CafedeBelleza said:


> When I set, I'm having breaking, like the very ends of my hair snaps, any suggestions on preventing this. Do y'all think my hair is drying too much or something?
> Anyway I tried to roll Friday night, here's what happened. Lol
> 
> 
> ...



For me I had to stop using end papers - they were causing my ends to break. Maybe give that a try and make sure your ends a super wet when you roll.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 16, 2012)

GrowAHead said:


> For me I had to stop using end papers - they were causing my ends to break. Maybe give that a try and make sure your ends a super wet when you roll.



Ill try that next setting this week.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 16, 2012)

Well I finished the henna and I have my curlformers in. I'm going to sleep in them tonight and we'll see how they come out tomorrow. This was honestly a lot of work.  I definitely will not be doing the henna treatment for a long, long while.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 16, 2012)

Heena seems so messy. I use cassia and i just mix it in my conditioner. A full treatment is too much for me. I can't wait to see your performers. I have some I'm.thinkin of dusting off


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 17, 2012)

Full head rollerset after washing out henna. Love the color release. Can't wait to see it dry in the morning.


----------



## Napp (Dec 17, 2012)

I will post the results of my next roller set soon. I am in love with my current combo!(products from my black friday haul)


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 17, 2012)

Well, It started off good, see pics 1 and 2. I used Giovanni's leave in. When I first took the curlformers out the curls were defined, super soft. I could feel that they didn't really have much control but they were so soft so I was happened. The problem came when I tried to separate the curls. The top of my hair and bottom have a type of texture where they are able to hold onto the curls with frizzing. But the middle part, good lord.  It frizzed right up. See pictures 3 and 4. I think that next week, I'm going to try a little bit of gel, and I'm going to try to make smaller sections in the top back section. also, I need to do a better job of curling the back so it doesn't leave such an evident part.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 17, 2012)

Rollerset after henna treatment 







Love the subtle highlights


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 17, 2012)

Lovely sets ladies


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 17, 2012)

Dee Raven

My curlformers sets are the same way. They are too soft not.to frizz if that makes sense. How did you maintain yours overnight?


----------



## Dee Raven (Dec 17, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> Dee Raven
> 
> My curlformers sets are the same way. They are too soft not.to frizz if that makes sense. How did you maintain yours overnight?



Blairx0, I am going to put it in a loose ponytail on the top of my head and loosely cover it with a scarf. If I had a bonnet, I would use that.


----------



## 4evershika (Dec 18, 2012)

[*]Current hair length
I will be about APL at the start of the challenge
[*]Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Relaxed
[*]Current Setting method and styling choices
I prefer wire mesh rollers and magnetic rollers; I also love a good caruso set!
[*]Current Setting products
Haven't roller-set in a while but I love JCS Nourishing Hair Cream or Lacio Lacio sealed with whatever serum I grab first
[*]One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve
I want to get back consistent with setting once a week!

[*]How long do you plan to set?
I plan to rollerset until it gets hot where I live

[*]Post a beginning picture
I will add this later
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 18, 2012)

I dusted off my curlformers and will try to attempt rollersetting this year

    Current hair length
Relaxed/*Natural*/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Current Setting method and styling choices
*Curformers, flexirods, and permrods*
Current Setting products
* Leavein and styler. Still trying to find a cheap natural setting product. Any          suggestions?*
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve
*Having my sets last longer and dry faster but still as shiny*
How long do you plan to set?
*Trying to do all of 2013 but we'll see...*
Post a beginning picture
*End of year I will.*


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 18, 2012)

I just bought my Nairobi Foaming wrap/setting solution and now I can't wait for the weekend to do another rollerset.  Hopefully this one will last longer.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 18, 2012)

Henna has me so in love with my hair ladies.  Took down a rollerset updo to give a sulphur oil massage and I'm like wow can't wait to see my hair in a year! Forgive me but this henna is the business. 







KiWiStyle do it and post girl!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 18, 2012)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> Henna has me so in love with my hair ladies.  Took down a rollerset updo to give a sulphur oil massage and I'm like wow can't wait to see my hair in a year! Forgive me but this henna is the business.
> 
> KiWiStyle do it and post girl!



Oh this is so very cute!!  I love the color...which henna is this??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 18, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Oh this is so very cute!!  I love the color...which henna is this??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It's the Karishma Herbal Henna for like $2.99. Like a dummy I mixed the whole pack and have enough for like 4 applications so I froze the rest.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 19, 2012)

Any naturals tried mesh rollers?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey ladies! I just got done setting and I must say this time was much better. I used less product and stayed under the dryer a little longer. I even went the extra mile and pin curled my hair for tonight.

Tomorrow is an all day travel day so I'll have pics around dinner time. Wish me luck.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 22, 2012)

Todays semi successful set


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2012)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Todays semi successful set



Very pretty!!  What kind and size rollers did you use??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 22, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Very pretty!!  What kind and size rollers did you use??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I used the green and pink ones. The green is one size up from the pink ones. I bought them at Sally's not sure what brand they are. Thanks

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 23, 2012)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Todays semi successful set



Your hair looks really good! Why is it only semi successful?


----------



## mschristine (Dec 23, 2012)

I would love to learn to roller set my hair...I think this will be one of my hair goals for next year


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 23, 2012)

CafedeBelleza said:


> I used the green and pink ones. The green is one size up from the pink ones. I bought them at Sally's not sure what brand they are. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Thanks CafedeBelleza were they magnetic rollers?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Dec 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> Thanks CafedeBelleza were they magnetic rollers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Yep. And I had no little crisp hairs this time. I made sure my hair was soaked and didn't use end papers


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 23, 2012)

Turned Fridays set into an updo for church today


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 23, 2012)

CafedeBelleza said:


> Yep. And I had no little crisp hairs this time. I made sure my hair was soaked and didn't use end papers



That's great!  We'll all be rollersetting masters in no time ;-).  My last rollerset was successful only the curls don't last so I'm trying setting lotion this time and maybe smaller rollers for a curlier look.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 23, 2012)

Plan on setting.today. your pictures are giving me hope it will go well!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2012)

Altruisticoam, your set turned out nice. Gives me inspiration.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 23, 2012)

I just had of THE most aggravating setting sessions EVER!  I'm so mad I can just cry :-((.  I can't get the rollers to go in the direction it should go and when I do get them rolled, my pin placement takes hair from another roller, UGH (.  If this set comes out decent I will be completely surprised.  The only good thing that came from this setting session is my Pibbs Quik Dri, thank goodness for this thing because it only takes 35 minutes to dry.  

How long did it takes you pros to get the hang of it?  Sessions like today makes me want to give up but I'm determined to get it this time around because I gave up once before.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## lovebug10 (Dec 23, 2012)

How long does it take you all to set? It takes me ain't 3 hours which is why I stopped doing it. I've been using the Mohawk method of Parting my hair. I'd like to try a different method similar to how my stylist does but I can't find a video to show me how. Basically you put the rollers in. Rows across your head and put them in the direction you want the curls to fall. Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 23, 2012)

lovebug10

The mohawk method took me too long on natural hair. I now roll my hair in 3 sections. Still in rows, but I do the entire back, which is also my least tight curl, and then the front in two sections. Ironically, it looks the same, but takes me 45 mins to roll instead of an hour and half


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 23, 2012)

My rollerset was a bust.  I can't for the life of me get my crown curls tight enough, they pretty much fall straight.  It's not that it's too much product because the nape and sides look fine.  I tried to curl it with my flat iron and that was an epic fail, me and flat irons are enemies. I had the temp on 280 then realized I must have accidentally turned it to 400+, ugh, I'm soo mad. 

We seriously need a Q&A for rollersetting because apparently watching dozens of YouTube videos isn't working.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to why this is happening??

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 23, 2012)

Rozlewis said:


> Altruisticoam, your set turned out nice. Gives me inspiration.



Thx girl each time it gets better and better. Come next year I'll really be a pro lol


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 23, 2012)

lovebug10 said:


> How long does it take you all to set? It takes me ain't 3 hours which is why I stopped doing it. I've been using the Mohawk method of Parting my hair. I'd like to try a different method similar to how my stylist does but I can't find a video to show me how. Basically you put the rollers in. Rows across your head and put them in the direction you want the curls to fall. Anyone know what I'm talking about?



This time around it took me 40 mins to get the rollers in.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 23, 2012)

Altruisticoam said:


> This time around it took me 40 mins to get the rollers in.



Next time I'll time myself.  I'm sure it took me 1.5 hours today.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Dec 23, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> My rollerset was a bust.  I can't for the life of me get my crown curls tight enough, they pretty much fall straight.  It's not that it's too much product because the nape and sides look fine.  I tried to curl it with my flat iron and that was an epic fail, me and flat irons are enemies. I had the temp on 280 then realized I must have accidentally turned it to 400+, ugh, I'm soo mad.
> 
> We seriously need a Q&A for rollersetting because apparently watching dozens of YouTube videos isn't working.  Does anyone have any suggestions as to why this is happening??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I think its the angle at which you are rolling that is causing a different result. Next time you roll see if you are rolling at a different angle when you do those parts.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 23, 2012)

Trying my 1st ponytail set. I'm all rolled up and under the dryer will report back with pictures.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Dec 24, 2012)

I want to join.....


Current hair length: Touching BSL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Transitioning 
Current Setting method and styling choices: Red Magnetic & Mesh Rollers Current Setting products: Jane Carter Wrap & Roll
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Smoother Roots
How long do you plan to set? Until the weather is too hot to sit under the dryer
Post a beginning picture:






I'll post a pic of the results in the morning!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 24, 2012)

All rolled up



Unravelled




Roots after flat ironing at 300 degrees



I am pin curled now and will be until I forced to leave the house. Over all I like this method. More detailed review to.come once I see how these pin curls turn out


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 24, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> All rolled up
> 
> Unravelled
> 
> ...



Can't wait to see the results of your pin curls. I'm really starting to get the hang of this....thx for the motivation


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 24, 2012)

Altruisticoam said:


> Can't wait to see the results of your pin curls. I'm really starting to get the hang of this....thx for the motivation



Thanks. I actually loosely twisted and then pin curled. I want lots of body! I won't be wrapping until later, but there will be pics to come!


----------



## Cocoeuro (Dec 24, 2012)

So here is the hair after roller take down and flat iron


Hubby took off 2 inches for me, I know I need to cut more but I'm learning from my previous transition not to cut prematurely



Put up in a bun, don't want hair snagged in my wool coat or in my scarf.


----------



## Napp (Dec 24, 2012)

here is a pic of my recent rollerset. I used its a 10+ keratin leave in and Dominican magic smoothing leave in. my set got really smooth and i didnt really need to use heat even at 9 months post. i still flat ironed the roots at 300 and pressed my edges to give it a finished look

i used the red plastic mesh rollers with pins and traditionally set.

the set was so smooth and shiny. the only thing i didnt like was that it had no hold. some of my curls fell by the end of the day.(it still looked full and bouncy though)


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 24, 2012)

Still haven't unwrapped these pin curls. Hopefully the man will let me just rock them til the.morning.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 25, 2012)

Just a tip for ladies who have trouble getting the sides and back dry even after a long sit under the dryer because the air just won't get into those regions. Apart from throwing a large towel over the dryer itself and letting it hang on all sides to keep the air in, I've found that using mesh rollers in all the hard to dry areas will help tremendously and you'll have no wet spots. I use a combo of the french mesh and some junky mesh from sally's and they both dry beautifully in those areas in the back and down low where the dryer heat has trouble getting to. I use magnetic everywhere else.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 25, 2012)

My new time for getting the rollers in is about 45 minutes which feels like forever but is way better than the over an hour it used to take. I hope to get it down to half an hour if I dare ask for such a thing lol.
Macherie's ( healthy texture's dvd) dvd helped me soooo much, just simple things that I was too dumb to realize lol.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 25, 2012)

Had a lil difficulty this morning with my rollers... But my set came out wonderfully.  I prefer my hair rollerset over flat-ironing.  Flat ironed last week and my hair was dull lackluster.


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 26, 2012)

My set yesterday did not come out the way I wanted.  My hair just looked...off.  I think it might be time for a trim.  On a positive note, I have gotten much faster.  I can get rollers in the mohawk pattern in 15 minutes now.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 26, 2012)

15 minutes? That is crazy fast. I need to step my game up


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

TracyNicole said:


> My set yesterday did not come out the way I wanted.  My hair just looked...off.  I think it might be time for a trim.  On a positive note, I have gotten much faster.  I can get rollers in the mohawk pattern in 15 minutes now.



Girl you and I both.  Takes me 10-15 minutes to roll my whole head.  But I've been roller-setting my hair and others since I was a teen.  My family owned a salon


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Girl you and I both.  Takes me 10-15 minutes to roll my whole head.  But I've been roller-setting my hair and others since I was a teen.  My family owned a salon



Ummmmm.... video please??? Lol... if I knew then what I know now, I would've started a long time ago.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Ummmmm.... video please??? Lol... if I knew then what I know now, I would've started a long time ago.



I will do one with my next set (probably Sat).  I've been wanting to do one, but I always remember after its done and set.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 26, 2012)

Yay!

Blairx0

Did you ever try that nubian heritage honey and black seed foam/wrap stuff?


----------



## Cocoeuro (Dec 26, 2012)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Girl you and I both.  Takes me 10-15 minutes to roll my whole head.  But I've been roller-setting my hair and others since I was a teen.  My family owned a salon



Same here, I've been roller setting since I was 16, not knowing anything about healthy hair but it was always at it's best health....


----------



## Kimmy1978 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm ready to join this challenge.  I just said recently that I need to start rollersetting for healthier hair.

Current hair length - uneven, longest length about an inch from BSL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd  - Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices  - Magnetic rollers
Current Setting products  - keracare foam, infusium 23, IC serum
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve - healthy hair (getting away from blowdrying and flatironing), full/past BSL by end of year, with healthy ends
How long do you plan to set?  - approx once a week for the entire year
Post a beginning picture  - pic taken yesterday


----------



## Kimmy1978 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm a novice at rollersetting, so this challenge will also improve my skills


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 26, 2012)

Current hair length: BSL
    Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:  Texlaxed
    Current Setting method and styling choices: Regular rollerset/ponytail set 
    Current Setting products: Leave in and serum
    One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Faster setting, growth/retention, and healthy ends. 
        How long do you plan to set?: All year
    Post a beginning picture: see signature or Dec. 2012 pic in album


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

For all my ladies who love a  rollerset! I know I do! One of the major components that gives my hair that bounce and softness is a ceramide-rich regiment. I have been using ceramide oils now since summer, and have unknowingly used ceramide-rich products forever! You can read more about the benefits of ceramides in the 2013 Ceramide Challenge thread. Feel free the lurk, join and become apart of the community! No end date to start and you probably have a lot of ceramide-rich products in your stash! 

FYI... I use a lot of Sunflower and Grapeseed Oils to prepoo and seal... and my hair has never been so soft and bouncy in my life!


----------



## Lucie (Dec 26, 2012)

I did my rollerset in 25 minutes! Go me! I once did it in 19 minutes and that was a fluke. I am so proud of myself.  My new dryer is coming soon!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 26, 2012)

Lucie said:


> I did my rollerset in 25 minutes! Go me! I once did it in 19 minutes and that was a fluke. I am so proud of myself.  My new dryer is coming soon!



YAY! I hope it's contagious ;-).

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lucie (Dec 26, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> YAY! I hope it's contagious ;-).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I hope so too!  And this is with one roller committing suicide.  Right as I did my last roller, one duckbill just popped out and the roller fell on the floor. I might have been done to 23 minutes if not for the act of violence.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 26, 2012)

Lucie said:


> I hope so too!  And this is with one roller committing suicide.  Right as I did my last roller, one duckbill just popped out and the roller fell on the floor. I might have been done to 23 minutes if not for the act of violence.



LOL!  My last session, I literally bowed my head in defeat and cried like a baby.  It was awful and miraculously the set came out half decent.  I decided to not give up and continue towards my mastery in rollersetting.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## TracyNicole (Dec 26, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> 15 minutes? That is crazy fast. I need to step my game up



My 15 minutes is probably 30 for everyone else...my hair is super fine.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Dec 26, 2012)

So I figured out why my hair is not holding a curl and why shedding like nobodies business, I don't do protein treatments...

I started doing hair my self and I wanna go back to Salon I have lost so much hair... Ug, not totally bummed as it is just hair but I am vexed that My hair is shedding and not retaining length, so much

Sent from my Galaxy


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 26, 2012)

AnjelLuvsUBabe said:


> So I figured out why my hair is not holding a curl and why shedding like nobodies business, I don't do protein treatments...
> 
> I started doing hair my self and I wanna go back to Salon I have lost so much hair... Ug, not totally bummed as it is just hair but I am vexed that My hair is shedding and not retaining length, so much
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy



Girl!  I learned this the hard way.  I make sure to Aphogee 2-Min every other week now.  I'm currently trying Joico Intense Hydrator to see how my hair does with that, as my 2-Min is all done.  The weeks that I add protein to my hair, my roller-sets are so much stronger and fuller.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 26, 2012)

I use yogurt on the regular. I swear it is the cheapest and best fix for off balance hair


----------



## baha_locks (Dec 26, 2012)

My roller set result today


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Dec 27, 2012)

You  ladies are still doing an awesome job!


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 27, 2012)

Babygrowth said:


> Yay!
> 
> Blairx0
> 
> Did you ever try that nubian heritage honey and black seed foam/wrap stuff?



I did! And I would repurchase. I was previously using June carter's wrap and roll, but I like this better because :
No tacky feeling
Plays well with cassia which I like using in my dc
And the extra heat protection makes me a little less nervous.

I win say also I don't need nearly as much of it so a few times I over did it, but I will be less heavy handed next time. I havent used it lately because give been setting to flat iron, but I'm going to get back to it


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 27, 2012)

Blairx0 said:


> I did! And I would repurchase. I was previously using June carter's wrap and roll, but I like this better because :
> No tacky feeling
> Plays well with cassia which I like using in my dc
> And the extra heat protection makes me a little less nervous.
> ...



Awesome! I think I will get their whole heat protection line ( spray, LI cream, foam, and serum) when I'm ready. Probably in August!


----------



## KweenBeeDiva (Dec 27, 2012)

GrowAHead said:


> Since I set my hair on the new mesh rollers last week I decided to use magnetic rollers this week for comparison.
> 
> While I do get 20 min less time under the drier with the mesh rollers I still think I get a smoother set with magnetic. Also - a couple days after my set last week my hair seemed a little "rougher".
> 
> I will still use the mesh when I'm short on time, but for normal wash days I'll use magnetic.


 
I haven't read through the entire thread yet, but I noticed on one of your pics that you have a net on.  Does the netting help keep the rollers from moving, or would I do better with metal clips keeping the rollers in place?


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 28, 2012)

Metal.clips!


----------



## gabulldawg (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm definitely in! I will be roller setting my hair this afternoon.

Current hair length - APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices - roller setting with magnetic rollers
Current Setting products - I just use cantu shea butter leave in and seal with coconut oil
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve - Hoping to make it to BSL by the end of the year, as well as gain thickness
How long do you plan to set? I plan to set all year long. I will alternate between roller sets, buns, and twist outs
Post a beginning picture - I am using the pic in my siggy as my starting pic


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Dec 29, 2012)

Prepooing right now in coconut oil for my henna and rollerset tonight.


----------



## Napp (Dec 29, 2012)

is upgrading to a salon dryer worth it. my select pro gold soft bonnet has been good to me but i wish i could dry m hair faster.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 29, 2012)

I have never tried a bonnet dryer, but I love the my salon r us dryer


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 29, 2012)

Napp said:


> is upgrading to a salon dryer worth it. my select pro gold soft bonnet has been good to me but i wish i could dry m hair faster.



It's worth it's weight in gold.  I just bought a Pibbs Kwik Dry 514 and it was among my top three investments of all time.  That and my Sedu Revolution and my Vitamix 7500 I got for Christmas.  Go for it, but make sure the one you buy is worth the investment.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 29, 2012)

KiWiStyle said:


> It's worth it's weight in gold.  I just bought a Pibbs Kwik Dry 514 and it was among my top three investments of all time.  That and my Sedu Revolution and my Vitamix 7500 I got for Christmas.  Go for it, but make sure the one you buy is worth the investment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Girl I feel you. #TeamPibbs


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 29, 2012)

Napp said:


> is upgrading to a salon dryer worth it. my select pro gold soft bonnet has been good to me but i wish i could dry m hair faster.



Yes!  The LCL (Salons R Us) is $129 right now and it works wonderfully.  I have both the Pibbs and LCL and trust that the LCL works really well for me.  Pibbs is upwards of $300+ (depending on where you get it)...


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 29, 2012)

KweenBeeDiva said:


> I haven't read through the entire thread yet, but I noticed on one of your pics that you have a net on.  Does the netting help keep the rollers from moving, or would I do better with metal clips keeping the rollers in place?



I use metal clips to hold the rollers.. The net is just to make sure none of the rollers move around while I'm under the dryer, incase the air to to strong and blows a roller loose , or I knock into the edge of the dryer knocking one of f(the last is the most likely lol).

So the net isn't the only thing holding the rollers

HHG


----------



## GrowAHead (Dec 29, 2012)

Napp said:


> is upgrading to a salon dryer worth it. my select pro gold soft bonnet has been good to me but i wish i could dry m hair faster.



YES LAWD!!  I have the LCL dryer (paid around $120ish for it during a sale) and it is amazing.  If you're transitioning from a normal tabletop you'll never go back.  The air flow is more focused on your head so your entire body doesn't get as hot (to me) it is VERY quiet - DH said he can't even hear it when it's running.  And most importantly, the overall dry time for me was reduced by 30 min and I have yet to unroll a damp curl!


----------



## Shana' (Dec 29, 2012)

Current hair length....Somewhere around BSL/MBL, not sure
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd.....Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices....I've been too lazy to set lately
Current Setting products...In the past I was using Lacio Lacio and GF Serum
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve.....I would love to be able to straighten my roots as much as possible when setting. 
Post a beginning picture....I'm going to set for NYE, I'll post then


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 29, 2012)

I was planning to roller set tonight but got a late stat. I opted to air dry instead. I will roller set of January 2nd. Hopefully it will turn out good and I can post pictures. This will be my 2nd roller set. Wish me luck.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 29, 2012)

Rozlewis said:


> I was planning to roller set tonight but got a late stat. I opted to air dry instead. I will roller set of January 2nd. Hopefully it will turn out good and I can post pictures. This will be my 2nd roller set. Wish me luck.



Good luck!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Dec 30, 2012)

Under the dryer as we speak.  Co-washed with AOHSR, DC'ed with Bambu Silicon Mix, applied ScheScentIt Coco Creme Leave-in (<------ perfect leave-in for rollersets.  It is super softenening) and rolled on my usual grey magnetics.  Will FI my roots and wrap for the day.  



Water infused with organic elderflower extract, calendula, horsetail & yarrow extract, BTMS (mild hair conditioner), Coconut Cream, vegetable glycerin, Organic Shea Butter, Organic Meadowfoam oil, Silk Peptides, organic sea kelp, fennel, & green coffee extracts, panthenol, germall plus, fragrance.


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm too far from home to set. And I must say I miss it.

I think I am going to do .ponytail sets all year long. The one I tried really got my roots straight


----------



## Kimbosheart (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm still on this. I'm sitting  under the dryer now with my curlformers. I've decided that my crown needs some tlc so I will be using jbco on that area every other night and then moisturizing on the opposing night. I really hope to make it to waistlength this year.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 31, 2012)

Under the dryer now. Had to bring the new year in with a clean head of hair 

This set went quicker...only 30mins and I think I'm starting to find a rhythm that works for me. 

When it dries I'm going to pin curl it until church tonight. Pictures to come later tonight. 

As far as products go I did try out Sally's proclaim intensive containing mask with argon oil....too early to tell how I like it...time will tell.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Dec 31, 2012)

Altruisticoam said:
			
		

> Under the dryer now. Had to bring the new year in with a clean head of hair
> 
> This set went quicker...only 30mins and I think I'm starting to find a rhythm that works for me.
> 
> ...



Getting better and better


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 1, 2013)

So I just bought some knockoff curlformers and I was wondering does anyone use any soft bonnet hair dryers with them and if so which brand do you find that works and is able to fit it all in?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 1, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Getting better and better



By the end of the year you'll be a master


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm going to join, but I'm going to be in box braids until May or July. Until then, I'm going to learn how its done from the side lines... if that's okay.


----------



## apple_natural (Jan 1, 2013)

actually i think i may do this next year.. i don't feel my hair will be long enough for me to enjoy the style until at least then. have a good time setting!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 1, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> actually i think i may do this next year.. i don't feel my hair will be long enough for me to enjoy the style until at least then. have a good time setting!



Defiantly pop in and check us out. Ladies in here have some great tips. Hope you get some good growth from the braids


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 1, 2013)

I just finished a roller set today. It was my second. It was better than my first but I still have some work to do. I like how it turned out in terms of the softness but I feel like the heat dried my hair out. I will be doing the GHE this week to rehydrate my hair.

I think the results will be better after my touch-up in about 4 weeks. I am stretching to 12 weeks.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 1, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I just finished a roller set today. It was my second. It was better than my first but I still have some work to do. I like how it turned out in terms of the softness but I feel like the heat dried my hair out. I will be doing the GHE this week to rehydrate my hair.
> 
> I think the results will be better after my touch-up in about 4 weeks. I am stretching to 12 weeks.



You think the heat dried it out huh? That opposite of my experience. Did you deep condition prior to setting


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2013)

I DC overnight with Joico Moisture Recovery Balm and my Ceramide Oil mix then rinsed this morning.  My length and NG was pretty darn soft and manageable!

This was my 5th rollerset and the best do far in terms of roller placement and clipping.  It took an hour to set and no frustration, oppose to 1.5 TO 2 hours.  I used the Aqua magnetic rollers which I believe are 1 1/4".  Hopefully my curls will be more defined and last longer than when using the dark purple rollers.  

After I rinsed my DC out I towel dried, applied Darcy's Botanicals Daily Leave-in, Nairobi Foam Setting solution and Paul Mitchell SS Serum.  

Here are pictures of my roller placement:


View attachment 186481
View attachment 186483

The yellow rollers are the same size as the Aqua and I used the purple for the short hair along my hair line.  
View attachment 186485

Wish me luck!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 2, 2013)

You're steps and pic look on point. I bet your results will be fab!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2013)

So it looks like I have officially redeemed myself from last week's disaster.  

Here is today's successful set!:

View attachment 186493
View attachment 186495
View attachment 186497
View attachment 186499
View attachment 186501
View attachment 186503
View attachment 186507
View attachment 186505

I'm so proud of myself .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 2, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> So it looks like I have officially redeemed myself from last week's disaster.
> 
> Here is today's successful set!:
> 
> ...


 
Looks good!! What rollers did you use?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 2, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> Looks good!! What rollers did you use?



Thank you gabulldawg!  I used the 1 1/4" magnetic rollers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shana' (Jan 2, 2013)

I set this evening with Keracare foam and GF serum. I haven't set in such a long time, I hope it comes out ok. I plan on pincurling for a few days then bunning until my next wash.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 3, 2013)

My bootleg curlformers came in and they're gorgeous. I also ordered the Curlformers soft bonnet hair though as I don't have the patience to sleep in them. Has anyone used this bonnet before? Also for those using curlformers what setting product do you use to get them to last and how do you best preserve them at night? I got the extra wide and extra long so it should hopefully last be for a good while. My bonnet won't get in for awhile so I won't be trying out the rollers until then.


----------



## Lucie (Jan 3, 2013)

Since y'all are posting pics. Let me post one too. I did this rollerset back in June. My rollersets are a lot prettier now though.  

My LCL dryer comes tomorrow. I need to name her.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 3, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> My bootleg curlformers came in and they're gorgeous. I also ordered the Curlformers soft bonnet hair though as I don't have the patience to sleep in them. Has anyone used this bonnet before? Also for those using curlformers what setting product do you use to get them to last and how do you best preserve them at night? I got the extra wide and extra long so it should hopefully last be for a good while. My bonnet won't get in for awhile so I won't be trying out the rollers until then.



I have curl formers, but never hears of the bonnet. What is supposed to do? Many women say the pineapple or loosely form them in a high bun. I used them to stretched for I wasn't concerned about the set lasting. If.you are I've heard of people having success with gel. Hopefully others chime in with help


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 3, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I have curl formers, but never hears of the bonnet. What is supposed to do? Many women say the pineapple or loosely form them in a high bun. I used them to stretched for I wasn't concerned about the set lasting. If.you are I've heard of people having success with gel. Hopefully others chime in with help



Well as opposed to airdrying it's another alternative. I don't have room to have a hard dryer so I figure this would be the next best thing http://www.curlformers.com/images/detail/medium/accessories-hair-dryer.jpg

I tried gel on my sister and I guess i have a tendency to be heavy handed as some pieces came out hard and flaky. I might invest in the Jane and Carter as that's all you tend to hear about when naturals rollerset. That and Lottabody but I don't wanna go that old school yet.


----------



## cnap (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, I'm in



Current hair length
See signature


Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd
Natural


Current Setting method and styling choices
Perm Rods


Current Setting products
Cantu Shea Leave in, and an oil


One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve
Length retention



How long do you plan to set?
Forever


Post a beginning picture
Maybe later


----------



## gabulldawg (Jan 4, 2013)

Took my rollers out and love my hair! I used 1-1/4 rollers with jumbos on the top for looser curls for my bangs. It looks great! Super shiny and bouncy. If my hair continues to behave with roller sets I may do them weekly. I was planning on alternating between sets, buns, and twist outs. Maybe not...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 4, 2013)

gabulldawg said:


> Took my rollers out and love my hair! I used 1-1/4 rollers with jumbos on the top for looser curls for my bangs. It looks great! Super shiny and bouncy. If my hair continues to behave with roller sets I may do them weekly. I was planning on alternating between sets, buns, and twist outs. Maybe not...



Pics please...


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 4, 2013)

Im going to have to drop out of this challenge ladies. Im challenged with setting and just cant get it to save my life. I will probably try again in the future but wanted to wish you ladies all the luck and I will still be a lurker.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 4, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Im going to have to drop out of this challenge ladies. Im challenged with setting and just cant get it to save my life. I will probably try again in the future but wanted to wish you ladies all the luck and I will still be a lurker.



I'm actually making a really simple tutorial on how I rollerset Mohawk style tomorrow morning.  Maybe this will give you what you need to improve.  Hang out with us love.  The challenge is to challenge yourself


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 4, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Im going to have to drop out of this challenge ladies. Im challenged with setting and just cant get it to save my life. I will probably try again in the future but wanted to wish you ladies all the luck and I will still be a lurker.



I agree don't give up! Stick in it and your hair and skill level will surprise you


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 4, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I'm actually making a really simple tutorial on how I rollerset Mohawk style tomorrow morning.  Maybe this will give you what you need to improve.  Hang out with us love.  The challenge is to challenge yourself



That woukd be great bc I just dk what else to do so maybe your tutorial will help.


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 4, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I agree don't give up! Stick in it and your hair and skill level will surprise you



Thanks for encouragement!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 5, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I'm actually making a really simple tutorial on how I rollerset Mohawk style tomorrow morning.  Maybe this will give you what you need to improve.  Hang out with us love.  The challenge is to challenge yourself



HairPleezeGrow
I agree with DominicanBrazilian82.  I know how frustrating it is, two sets ago I literally threw my comb down, laid my head on the sink and damn near cried out of frustration.  I picked my head and comb back up and tried again, the set came out ok but the next time it was great.  This is because I watched more videos, took screen shots of roller placement on ladies who's rollersets I admire.  I thought every step through and had a game plan for the next time.  Don't give up, if they can do it, we can do it too.  

I mentioned up thread somewhere that I think there should be a rollersetting Q&A, I think it would be a great addendum to this challenge or maybe a separate thread. 

I learned my rollers were too large and that I needed setting lotion because I want curls.  Those that don't want curls use a leave-in and serum only, they just want the heat free straight, bouncy, full style.  What problems are you having?  I'm here to help in any way that I can because I know exactly how you are feeling.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> I agree with DominicanBrazilian82.  I know how frustrating it is, two sets ago I literally threw my comb down, laid my head on the sink and damn near cried out of frustration.  I picked my head and comb back up and tried again, the set came out ok but the next time it was great.  This is because I watched more videos, took screen shots of roller placement on ladies who's rollersets I admire.  I thought every step through and had a game plan for the next time.  Don't give up, if they can do it, we can do it too.
> 
> I mentioned up thread somewhere that I think there should be a rollersetting Q&A, I think it would be a great addendum to this challenge or maybe a separate thread.
> ...



KiWiStyle... *tear*. That was beautiful


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 5, 2013)

Did a set today using Lacio Lacio, as my leave in sprayed a little Tresemme heat protectant and a dime size of Organix Macadamia Oil on soaking wet hair. I used grey and purple rollers. I'm now under the dryer doing a silk wrap.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Did a set today using Lacio Lacio, as my leave in sprayed a little Tresemme heat protectant and a dime size of Organix Macadamia Oil on soaking wet hair. I used grey and purple rollers. I'm now under the dryer doing a silk wrap.



My kinda set...


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 5, 2013)

Current hair length - NL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices - phony bun, airdrying and dry rollers; just bought a LCL hood dryer so I'll start rollersetting next week!
Current Setting products - probably will start with Keracare setting lotion
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve - retention and moisture, less breakage
How long do you plan to set? we'll see


----------



## SmileyNY (Jan 5, 2013)

[*]Current hair length

I just cut my hair on New Years Day from grazing WL, to Full BSL. 

[*]Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd

Texlaxed 

[*]Current Setting method and styling choices

When I'm being good, which I will this year,  I sleep in 4 moisturized & sealed braids. I pin each braid into a pinwheel shape flat against my head and simply take them out in the morning. I'll wear it down or put it in a curly bun depending on the weather. 

How long do you plan to set

Every day. 

[*]Current Setting products

I like to mix my own using Cantu Shea as a base.  The ingredients constantly change, lol. But I always prefer incorporating natural products. 

[*]One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve

I'm hoping to maintain my delicious new super thick ends by being diligent about caring for them. 


[*]Post a beginning picture

I'll be back with a picture. I don't have a picture with my hair straight at my new length, but I'll post one anyway.

ETA: I hope this challenge isn't just about heat/roller setting. If so, I totally crashed


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 5, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow... Made the video... Editing as we speak.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @HairPleezeGrow... Made the video... Editing as we speak.



DominicanBrazilian82....Please hurry because the rollersetting challenged like myself would really appreciate the help lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

...double post.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

I really want to join this challenge, but setting is just soooooo frustrating for me . I'll keep working at it and cheer you guys from the sidelines until I can get it together .


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 5, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft, I am new to roller setting and have only done two and they were not the greatest. The only way I will get better is to keep at it. I know it is frustrating but we have a good support system here.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Rozlewis....I'm def. going to keep at it


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> I really want to join this challenge, but setting is just soooooo frustrating for me . I'll keep working at it and cheer you guys from the sidelines until I can get it together .



Do t quit! Your frustration has been shared, but in time you will be happier and happier and so will your hair. 

It used to take me hours and while it is still not perfect I can see improvements in my method and my hair. Just try to focus on what you can do better and the results will come!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Blair  I appreciate the support. You guys are frickindin' awesome .

Also, has anyone ever done ponytail rollersets?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2013)

I just rollerset my hair and I don't think it will be as good as last week's set.  It took the normal hour but I felt rushed because it was after 3pm and DH made dinner reservations for 5p.  Thank goodness for my Pibbs Kwik Dri, I'll be dry in 30 minute, 40 max!!  !

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 6, 2013)

About 2 hours on the upload y'all... Got a little busy yesterday, so I couldn't finish editing until today.  I'm doing an HD upload, so it's gonna take a lil minute.  Next post will be my video!!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 6, 2013)

Rollerset came out nice even though I rushed through it .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 6, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> Rollerset came out nice even though I rushed through it .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Of course it did.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Thanks Blair  I appreciate the support. You guys are frickindin' awesome .
> 
> Also, has anyone ever done ponytail rollersets?



I have done one and loved it. I plan in doing them exclusively


----------



## winona (Jan 7, 2013)

Alright ladies I need your help.

I am a 4b/4a natural and I attempted to flexi rod set my hair yesterday.  OMGoodness it took me 2 hrs at 45 under my dryer plus I slept in them then I still had sections that needed blowdryering.  I ended up just putting my hair in a puff bc Aint Nobody Got Time for That.

What I did?
Wash: Elucence MB Poo
Conditioner: ASIAN Hydration Elation (just getting  rid of the last 2 containers)
Set: ASIAN Leave In, HOT 6 Oil, Flax Seed Gel on wet

The areas that did actually dry completely the very back (4a medium density) the rest was  a HAM. What I plan on doing attempting to flexi rod set on dampened hair tonight because I dont want to give up.  Any suggestions for a smooth set are welcomed


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 7, 2013)

So a couple weeks ago I tried to air dry.. and I think my hair is just too used to being smooth from a good set, because it was NOT the business!! lol, so I went right back to setting this weekend.  

Came out okay - I'm almost 13 weeks post so the two textures are... interesting to see LOL


----------



## nickpoopie (Jan 7, 2013)

I love rollersetting and acheived great results when I did it consistently, my hair was so healthy back then because I never used heat (except the indirect heat from the dryer) on my hair.  I even went so far as to throw away my blow dryer and flat iron.  I'm going to give it ago once again because my hair is not as healthy as it used to be.

Current Length- Shoulder Length
Relaxed
Current Setting Method- Magnetic Rollers
One thing you would like to work on- Maintaining a healthy head of hair
How long do you plan to set- Once a week for the entire year


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2013)

I wore my hair out yesterday after my rollerset but decided to hide my ends for the remainder if the week.  I can't let vanity rob me of my precious retention.  As I hard as I was to put my curls away, it had to be done.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Jan 7, 2013)

i used the blow dryer last week (low on time) and i noticed a few split ends! I will be rollersetting 100% from now on

Current hair length *2" above APL*
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd-T*ransitioning*
Current Setting method and styling choices-*traditional set*
Current Setting products-*Its a 10 leave in+ keratin and dominican magic smoothing balm*
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve-*reducing breakage and split ends*
How long do you plan to set? *all year*
Post a beginning picture *i posted it earlier.*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft HairPleezeGrow 

If you ladies only knew what I've been going through to get this video uploaded!!! OMG! But anything for yall... Rollerset Part I Rollerset Part II

Disclaimer: Both videos together are about 30 minutes long. I wanted to do a video that was as detailed as possible. It is informative and hopefully it helps. Thanks ladies!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 7, 2013)

winona said:


> Alright ladies I need your help.
> 
> I am a 4b/4a natural and I attempted to flexi rod set my hair yesterday.  OMGoodness it took me 2 hrs at 45 under my dryer plus I slept in them then I still had sections that needed blowdryering.  I ended up just putting my hair in a puff bc Aint Nobody Got Time for That.
> 
> ...



Hello. I'm not natural but let me see. Maybe it's the oil & gel you put on your hair that made it take so long to dry. After you put your leave ins in, just use water to set to make sure your hair is soaking wet. Also did you deep condition?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree. Oil slows drying time so go way lighter on that


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 8, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> EnExitStageLeft HairPleezeGrow
> 
> If you ladies only knew what I've been going through to get this video uploaded!!! OMG! But anything for yall... Rollerset Part I Rollerset Part II
> 
> Disclaimer: Both videos together are about 30 minutes long. I wanted to do a video that was as detailed as possible. It is informative and hopefully it helps. Thanks ladies!



I will look at them when I get home from work. Thanks!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 8, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> EnExitStageLeft HairPleezeGrow
> 
> If you ladies only knew what I've been going through to get this video uploaded!!! OMG! But anything for yall... Rollerset Part I Rollerset Part II
> 
> Disclaimer: Both videos together are about 30 minutes long. I wanted to do a video that was as detailed as possible. It is informative and hopefully it helps. Thanks ladies!



Great videos! Love the commentary! Off topic: girl, your arms are fabulous! I will be adding them to my fave list!


----------



## winona (Jan 8, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Hello. I'm not natural but let me see. Maybe it's the oil & gel you put on your hair that made it take so long to dry. After you put your leave ins in, just use water to set to make sure your hair is soaking wet. Also did you deep condition?



I DCed with ASIAN hydration elation.  


Thanks everyone for your input. Yeah I was too lazy to try again so I guess I will be only doing this once a week until I get it.  On better news my set turned into a real full looking curly bun

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## MsRana (Jan 8, 2013)

Hopping on this challenge!

Current hair length BSL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd Relaxed
Current Setting method and styling choices Magnetic rollers, Flexirods 
Current Setting products ORS moisturising lotion for rollers, ORS and coconut oil for flexi rod sets
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve Shorter drying time, Currently takes me an hr and 15 mins to dry my rollersets and i am running out of patience
Post a beginning picture

My last length check


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 8, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Great videos! Love the commentary! Off topic: girl, your arms are fabulous! I will be adding them to my fave list!



Girl I wish I could tone them down a bit.  Been that way since I was young.  But thank you.  Glad you enjoyed the vid!


----------



## Raine054 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Ladies, 

Has anyone ever used these 2.5 inch diameter rollers? I've been looking for these for years. I like the black 2.5 inch ones from Annie but they're not made well and the sharp pieces of plastic gave me mid-shaft splits. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003HESC88/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 8, 2013)

LCL dryer came today!  Got it setup and ready to get to setting!


----------



## Napp (Jan 8, 2013)

I just set with some mirta de perales keratin products i received. so far I really like them. i am going to use them for a while before i give the final verdict.







i used red plastic mesh rollers.my hair is so smooth i just pressed the edges,threw in my satin rollers and called it a day.


Jeez My hair looks so short! I cant wait to be back at bsl again


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 9, 2013)

Flat ironed my hair for the New Year. After my trim, my hair was still right below my brastrap (same as starting pic). My ends are feeling good! 

Sunday I clay washed, did a protein treatment, then deep condished & curlformed my hair. But Monday I put my hair in big twist and then bunned it. Still trying to protect my ends. I plan to PS during the week and where my hair out during the weekends.

For my curlformer set I used Jane Carter Leave In (it doubles as a heat protectant) & Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie. Not sure how I feel about the Smoothie yet. I think it tangled my ends the last time I used it so I will see wash day.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 10, 2013)

So I rollerset my hair yesterday and it was a fail.

I did a ponytail set and it only took 45 mins, but I got lazy and wasn't pulling taunt enough or paying attention to placement. So yeah it was hot mess.

I put it in twist and pin curled the twist in hopes of saving it. We shall see when I unwrapp it. Though I must say that is another great thing about rollerseting--versatily of styling!


----------



## Kimmy1978 (Jan 10, 2013)

I didn't have time to rollerset and dry last night, but thanks to this challenge, I also did NOT use the blowdryer!  I wanted to airdry, but it was too cool and would have taken too long, so I just sat under the hood dryer with my hair down.  I also didn't flat iron.  I slept in a bonnet.  My hair is straight today and I'll roll or wrap it tonight. Yay me for no (direct) heat!


----------



## Napp (Jan 10, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> So I rollerset my hair yesterday and it was a fail.
> 
> I did a ponytail set and it only took 45 mins, but I got lazy and wasn't pulling taunt enough or paying attention to placement. So yeah it was hot mess.
> 
> I put it in twist and pin curled the twist in hopes of saving it. We shall see when I unwrapp it. Though I must say that is another great thing about rollerseting--versatily of styling!



my best bantu knot out came from a failed rollerset!


----------



## Lucie (Jan 10, 2013)

jcdlox said:


> LCL dryer came today!  Got it setup and ready to get to setting!



jcdlox, what sort of dryer did you get?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 10, 2013)

In the process of setting now. I'm currently 8 weeks post (which is when I normally relax) but I just found out that my stylist won't be able to relax me for another two weeks. I hope these sets help me stretch successfully. 

Oh I'm so excited I think my fiancé is planning on surprising me with the baby bliss hood dryer from Sally's. Yay. Current I have a conair soft bonnet dryer. (which btw is working fine tracking to an hour dry time )


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 10, 2013)

Napp said:


> my best bantu knot out came from a failed rollerset!



Good to know. Rollersets make for the best emergency hair styles--buns included!


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Jan 10, 2013)

I watched the videos and they were very helpful however me being challenged with my hair Im still on the fence...sigh I wish it was easier!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 10, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I watched the videos and they were very helpful however me being challenged with my hair Im still on the fence...sigh I wish it was easier!



I say try, because like we were discussing early even a failed rollerset provides possibilities.


----------



## Shana' (Jan 10, 2013)

Under the dryer now.....it took me an hour to set tonight but I'm glad I didnt give up and flat iron instead.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 10, 2013)

My fiancé is so awesome I found this in my door step this evening


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 10, 2013)

Lucie said:


> @jcdlox, what sort of dryer did you get?


 

this one - so far I like it, only used it once. Its quiet, easy to assemble, doesn't burn you while drying.   A lot of good reviews on this site.

http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1028


----------



## Lucie (Jan 11, 2013)

jcdlox said:


> this one - so far I like it, only used it once. Its quiet, easy to assemble, doesn't burn you while drying.   A lot of good reviews on this site.
> 
> http://lclbeauty.com/proddetail.php?prod=PRO-1028



I got this one too!!!! I am waiting for my dude to put it together. I am too lazy to do it myself!


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm going to wash, DC, Rollerset and do some touch up flat ironing today (13 weeks post NG )


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you ladies find that you are always itching for rollers? I have my eye on some mesh rollers and the boyfriend is looking at me line I'm crazy


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 11, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Do you ladies find that you are always itching for rollers? I have my eye on some mesh rollers and the boyfriend is looking at me line I'm crazy


YES! My hubby said no more lol. I have 5 mesh sizes and 5 or 6 magnetics sizes and 1 plastic mesh. He cut me off


----------



## Napp (Jan 11, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Do you ladies find that you are always itching for rollers? I have my eye on some mesh rollers and the boyfriend is looking at me line I'm crazy



I stay looking for new types of rollers i think i have enough though. Between several sizes of magnetics,3 types of mesh rollers,flexi rods and perm rods my roller stash is insane

I think for my next set i am going to challenge myself and use magnetics.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 13, 2013)

I finally got the time and energy to do a curlset on my hair with my knockoffs. I ended up running out (only have 32) so I'm going to have to get a few more for my next set to come out better. I had to do really big sections so it didn't dry as stretched as I would like. My hair is really shiny though so I think i'll stick with the Jane Carter. 

THe Curlformers soft dryer was pretty nice too.

Now though I kinda want to try the Narrow and extra long (knockoffs again of course). Maybe with my tax refund...


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 13, 2013)

Fhrizzball 

Nice work! It always seems like you never have enough curlformers lol. I had 48 and it was hardly enough...sigh. Your set came out very nice. It looks so soft. Do you think you will stick with curlformers? And what Jane Carter did you use the wrap and roll or nourish and shine?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 13, 2013)

So my last rollerset was a bust, but I didn't mind because it rained for the next three days. Now i want some mesh rollers so bad, I don't even want to roller set again until I get some. Sigh. IT IS HARD BEING AN ADDICT!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 13, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> @Fhrizzball
> 
> Nice work! It always seems like you never have enough curlformers lol. I had 48 and it was hardly enough...sigh. Your set came out very nice. It looks so soft. Do you think you will stick with curlformers? And what Jane Carter did you use the wrap and roll or nourish and shine?



I used the wrap and roll as I can't justify getting the nourish and shine with how heavy handed I am. Since these were 1" diameter I thought I can get away with fewer. I learned my lesson though. But yea I forgot how simple curlformers are once you get the hand of them. These are 21 inches long so they'll last for awhile. I can never get the hang of regular rollersets so curlformers and perm rods are the only way for me lol.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 13, 2013)

Fhrizzball 
Yeah I sold mine because I didn't like the shirely temply look on me, but i am considering buying the extra wide ones to try. Now you have me tempted


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 13, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> @Fhrizzball
> Yeah I sold mine because I didn't like the shirely temply look on me, but i am considering buying the extra wide ones to try. Now you have me tempted



The narrow versions don't give much of Shirley Temple look. You have to separate them a lot though. What size were the ones you were using? The one's I have now are 1 inch in diameter and I even think there's a 2 inch version too. I wish it was in my budget to try those out but the bigger the size, the less they give you. But yea with enough separating it doesn't look Shirley Temple at all. Once I get a proper hooded dryer I would love to try mesh rollers though I'll probably suck at it. You got me all excited about them.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 15, 2013)

Did my magnetic set on co-washed hair.   Used SSI Coco Creme Leave-in and QP Silk Thermal to set.  Blew my roots with my BD w. a very thin concentrated nozzle.  My 10 weeks post new growth didn't stand a chance.  Hair is silky and bouncy.  Night.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 15, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Did my magnetic set on co-washed hair.   Used SSI Coco Creme Leave-in and QP Silk Thermal to set.  Blew my roots with my BD w. a very thin concentrated nozzle.  My 10 weeks post new growth didn't stand a chance.  Hair is silky and bouncy.  Night.



How do you blow out your roots after a set?  Isn't isn't your hair already dry? Are your curls still there?  Sorry for all the questions, I've read other people do this too but I don't understand it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 15, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> The narrow versions don't give much of Shirley Temple look. You have to separate them a lot though. What size were the ones you were using? The one's I have now are 1 inch in diameter and I even think there's a 2 inch version too. I wish it was in my budget to try those out but the bigger the size, the less they give you. But yea with enough separating it doesn't look Shirley Temple at all. Once I get a proper hooded dryer I would love to try mesh rollers though I'll probably suck at it. You got me all excited about them.



The ones I sold where 3/4" in diameter. So the look was a little tighter than I wanted. They have a 1 inch version like you said, but they may be too tight for me as well. I've had my eyes on these: from an ebay seller that are 2" inches in diameter, but I think I will pick up some mesh rollers 1st until I see some pics of those.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 15, 2013)

I did a ponytail rollerset last night and It cam out pretty well. I hate trying to remove those rubber bands. Has anyone tried this with regular hair ties? If so what were your results?

I may post some pictures tonight, but as of now my hair is in a bun it was 17 degrees when I woke up, so I think I will be bunning for a while. But I will continue to perfect my setting technique in the meantime!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 15, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> How do you blow out your roots after a set?  Isn't isn't your hair already dry? Are your curls still there?  Sorry for all the questions, I've read other people do this too but I don't understand it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



KiWiStyle

I don't really set for curls.  More so for body.  But when I blow my roots, I attach a concentrator nozzle (with a very thin opening) to my blow dryer and hit only my roots (always applying heat protectant to that area).  My hair is already dry; however, that quick shot of heat really straightens the kinks and curls (just like at a Dominican salon).  If my rollers could be pulled taut enough to remove the texture and curly roots, then I wouldn't need it.  My hair still holds its curl, but I wrap it up and tie it down.

The trick is the concentrator nozzle.  It's the small piece (not the comb attachment) that attaches to your blow dryer.  Most people have it and don't really know how to use it.  And then again, the really good ones (really thin opening) come with really good (expensive) blow driers.  I hold my hair, just below where I want to apply heat, with a round-brush and pull tautly.  Apply the heat for about 2-3 seconds and go to the next.  Roots are flat, hair had movement and body!

This is a good example of thin opening... The smaller the opening, the more concentrated the heat to that one area, the better the results.  I've seen smaller.  But this is a good one (not the dryer, the nozzle)



Here's another good example of the nozzle...


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 15, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> KiWiStyle
> 
> I don't really set for curls.  More so for body.  But when I blow my roots, I attach a concentrator nozzle (with a very thin opening) to my blow dryer and hit only my roots (always applying heat protectant to that area).  My hair is already dry; however, that quick shot of heat really straightens the kinks and curls (just like at a Dominican salon).  If my rollers could be pulled taut enough to remove the texture and curly roots, then I wouldn't need it.  My hair still holds its curl, but I wrap it up and tie it down.
> 
> ...



WOW!  Thanks for the explanation and visual. I think I would tear my hair off if I concentrated heat like that to any area.  I won't knock it, my dryer has a nozzle but like you said, the end is not nearly as small as the ones you showed. If I ever buy another dryer, I'll look for that.  Thanks again .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 17, 2013)

I received my Diana Plastic Mesh Rollers (Red 1.5 inch). I think I'm going to brave a set this weekend and touch up my roots with my sedu flat iron on 320.


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 17, 2013)

Any tips on how to get shiny silky sets? I don't like setting lotion, hair is too stiff. Do I need more water?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 17, 2013)

jcdlox said:


> Any tips on how to get shiny silky sets? I don't like setting lotion, hair is too stiff. Do I need more water?



I hear serum is the way to go for shine 


Like in this video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYh2wykiEis&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 18, 2013)

Now I'm thinking about serum, has anyone used mixed chicks straightening serum with their roller sets?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 18, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Did my magnetic set on co-washed hair.   Used SSI Coco Creme Leave-in and QP Silk Thermal to set.  Blew my roots with my BD w. a very thin concentrated nozzle.  My 10 weeks post new growth didn't stand a chance.  Hair is silky and bouncy.  Night.



Thanks so much for your videos! I re-watched them today and they gave me the confidence that I needed to flat iron my nine week post roots and I am amazed at the results!

Thanks to you week 10 will be a breeze!

Also does anyone know how you mention folks??


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 18, 2013)

place an @ symbol in front of their name!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 19, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Thanks so much for your videos! I re-watched them today and they gave me the confidence that I needed to flat iron my nine week post roots and I am amazed at the results!
> 
> Thanks to you week 10 will be a breeze!
> 
> Also does anyone know how you mention folks??



Awww... I'm glad.  You have no idea!  Where da pics at? Lol


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 19, 2013)

jcdlox said:


> Any tips on how to get shiny silky sets? I don't like setting lotion, hair is too stiff. Do I need more water?



I get the best sets with shiny magnetics.  They have the matte magnetic rollers (feels a little rough when you rub your fingers against them).  And then there are the plastic looking ones that have more of a shiny coat to them.  The shiny rollers give my hair über silkiness (coupled with whichever products I use).  Similar to the silkiness you'd get from wrapping your hair user Saran Wrap (plastic) and sitting under the dryer.  The rougher or matte style ones make my hair dryer or harder.  If that makes sense.  HTH


----------



## Angelinhell (Jan 19, 2013)

This is one of my favorite roller wrap videos, the Infusium 23 didn't work for me though

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UAC7b21tuVU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm mad as hell. I went to four beauty supply stores and not on had wire mesh rollers. So today I will be setting with my stupid snap on rollers that work perfectly fine. 

Lol. Be back with pics after I dc


----------



## Napp (Jan 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I get the best sets with shiny magnetics.  They have the matte magnetic rollers (feels a little rough when you rub your fingers against them).  And then there are the plastic looking ones that have more of a shiny coat to them.  The shiny rollers give my hair über silkiness (coupled with whichever products I use).  Similar to the silkiness you'd get from wrapping your hair user Saran Wrap (plastic) and sitting under the dryer.  The rougher or matte style ones make my hair dryer or harder.  If that makes sense.  HTH




i think the matte ones are a little easier for the hair to grip on but the smooth ones give a silkier result

I think all rollers have pros and cons.


----------



## Napp (Jan 19, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I'm mad as hell. I went to four beauty supply stores and not on had wire mesh rollers. So today I will be setting with my stupid snap on rollers that work perfectly fine.
> 
> Lol. Be back with pics after I dc



i dont think its easy to find wire mesh in stores. the few I have seen in person were usually small. You can find them online. Some women sell their vintage sets on ebay. one of these days I might buy a set just to see what kind of result they produce.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Awww... I'm glad.  You have no idea!  Where da pics at? Lol



My hair is still in pin curls....being lazy today. I'll take pics tomorrow


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2013)

Napp said:


> i dont think its easy to find wire mesh in stores. the few I have seen in person were usually small. You can find them online. Some women sell their vintage sets on ebay. one of these days I might buy a set just to see what kind of result they produce.



I have one more BSS to try before u quit, but I will hunt online. Thanks!

Every store had velcro rollers. Like who wants that


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2013)

Under the dryer now. I decided to a regular roller set, meaning no ponytail holders. I will post pictures after I dry. I'm excited this is my first time with serumn


----------



## cnap (Jan 19, 2013)

Wash day today. Washed and set hair with perm rods.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2013)

cnap said:


> Wash day today. Washed and set hair with perm rods.



pictures please!


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am freshly relaxed and rocking a roller wrap today.  I had to rollerset a few days last week because there were just no other options for hair that was over 11 weeks post.  Wore an updo just to keep my ends straight before I went to the salon to relax on yesterday.  Feels so good to feel my scalp and I love the bounce in my set.


----------



## cnap (Jan 19, 2013)

My hair is still in the rods. Will be taking them down for church tomorrow


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 19, 2013)

So my setting skills are FINALLY starting to take form. I need to continue to work on spacing and smoothing my ends in the back, but I will say the serum i used this set will be making another appearance in the line up.

Here it after finger combing only. I plan to flat twist it and wear it down for a bit tomorrow and bun gain until it is time to set again


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 20, 2013)

Did a flexi set today!!! Gave my magnetics a rest . Cute, but I miss my bounce.

Set with gray flexi's after a steam pre-poo, clarifying, poo'ing, DC'ing and applying SSI Coco Creme Leave-In to set


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 20, 2013)

Curlformer set with extra rollers and I still ran out. I add some of the narrow ones to it but it looks like I'm going to have to get more. I'm thinking of doing the narrow set next week but by how little hair is required for each, I'm not sure I have enough. I can't recall having to use so many curlformers when I used the original brand. I guess it's a testament to how much my hair has grown.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 20, 2013)

This was my smoothest set to date


----------



## Napp (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a great set for this week. My hair was so smooth at the roots i didnt need to flat iron at all. I just pressed my edges and was good to go

A few months ago if you told me i could rollerset and get my roots almost straight at 10 months post (without a ponytail set) i would have  in your face.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 21, 2013)

So glad to hear of successful sets. My set came out well too. I also found the best way to preserve ly set.

I do two low ponytais put them in a loose twist and roll them up as if it were a bantu knot. Keeps me hair bouncy for days and it is comfy to sleep in. 

After rollers 



After finger combing




After a night in low bus


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 21, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> So glad to hear of successful sets. My set came out well too. I also found the best way to preserve ly set.
> 
> I do two low ponytais put them in a loose twist and roll them up as if it were a bantu knot. Keeps me hair bouncy for days and it is comfy to sleep in.
> 
> ...



Can you please post pics of the way you preserve you set? I'm a visual learner 

I've been doing pin curls at night but it's starting to seem like too much work.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 21, 2013)

I will post some before putting my scarf on tonighte


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 21, 2013)

I do the same thing with the exception of twisting the ends. I just do pigtail bantu knots on the hair.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 21, 2013)

At night I 

Put my hair in pigtails. Here is one



I then twist the pig tail. Below is the same section twisted



I then wrap the twist around the ponytail holder like a bantu knot. I also mositurize the twist if my hair feels like it is try. Tonight I also threw some saran wrap over my sleep style to help with mositurize. It was 9 degrees here today so I need all the help I can get


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 22, 2013)

All rolled up under the dryer.  Co-washed, applied my leave-in, and rolled!  Will post my before and afters later.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 23, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> All rolled up under the dryer.  Co-washed, applied my leave-in, and rolled!  Will post my before and afters later.



I want to see pictures!


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone get breakage from using flexi rods to maintain a roller set? My hair is breaking off really, really bad on one side.  Unfortunately, I think it's from the flexi rods I use to sustain my curls.  

Now that I know how to keep my sets looking fuller, I need to try setting on smaller rollers to see if the curl lasts w/o the flexi rods.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I want to see pictures!



Girl I didn't even take out my camera.  I always say I will, but I never do.  Next set tomorrow night.  I will do better


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nyssa28 said:


> Does anyone get breakage from using flexi rods to maintain a roller set? My hair is breaking off really, really bad on one side.  Unfortunately, I think it's from the flexi rods I use to sustain my curls.
> 
> Now that I know how to keep my sets looking fuller, I need to try setting on smaller rollers to see if the curl lasts w/o the flexi rods.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



Ever try pin curling?  It works wonders.  Pin your hair flat when you're gonna sleep on it.  Then take down, massage your roots to loosen the curl, done.  Body should be restored.  I always pin high on my head.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nyssa28 said:


> Does anyone get breakage from using flexi rods to maintain a roller set? My hair is breaking off really, really bad on one side.  Unfortunately, I think it's from the flexi rods I use to sustain my curls.
> 
> Now that I know how to keep my sets looking fuller, I need to try setting on smaller rollers to see if the curl lasts w/o the flexi rods.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



Maybe your hair just doesn't like the dry friction. I only use flexi rods for weight and some other small style help. I think pin curling or making bantu knots may be your best bet


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 24, 2013)

Nyssa28 said:


> Does anyone get breakage from using flexi rods to maintain a roller set? My hair is breaking off really, really bad on one side.  Unfortunately, I think it's from the flexi rods I use to sustain my curls.
> 
> Now that I know how to keep my sets looking fuller, I need to try setting on smaller rollers to see if the curl lasts w/o the flexi rods.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



Yes yes yes I got a major breakage from using felxi rods that's one of the main reasons I switched over to magnetic rollers and I won't go back at least for the time being


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 24, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:
			
		

> Ever try pin curling?  It works wonders.  Pin your hair flat when you're gonna sleep on it.  Then take down, massage your roots to loosen the curl, done.  Body should be restored.  I always pin high on my head.



DominicanBrazilian82 - Do you have a pic tutorial? I seem to lose the fullness and curl when I pin curl.  I wish I could maintain my sets with this method.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nyssa28 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 - Do you have a pic tutorial? I seem to lose the fullness and curl when I pin curl.  I wish I could maintain my sets with this method.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



No.  But I will after my set tomorrow night.  I'll post a vid for you . When I pin high, I'm raising my roots to sleep.  Your body is in your roots mostly.  So elevate them to retain body.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi...I'd love to join, I roller set now but sometimes I get lazy, hopefully this challenge will help keep me on track

Current hair length *im grazing APL *
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*textlaxed but in month 5 of my long term transition to natural*
Current Setting method and styling choices *wash and rollerset like in the Dominican salons, flat iron natural hair and pony or bun until next wash*
Current Setting products *rollers, Moroccan oil, Argan oil, Profectiv healthy ends, hooded dryer *
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve *nothing really, I've been doing this for years, just to stay consistent, I normally slack off in the summer*
How long do you plan to set? *the whole year *
Post a beginning picture:



After my last wash and set



After flat ironing and wrapping at night... It's thin in the middle from my own mess up in 2012, trying to flat iron wet hair 2days in a row =\, I've been slowing trimming my ends


----------



## alove15 (Jan 25, 2013)

Current hair length: APL
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: Natural
Current Setting method and styling choices: Curlformers. I usually wear a bun or updo afterwards.
Current Setting products: any leave-ins, Jane carter wrap and roll
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: length retention, less ssk's. The stretch, especially on my ends, will help with that. Also, it's a great primer for any protective style.
How long do you plan to set? Right now I set on wash day every 1.5-2 weeks. I want to try out this routine for a few months and see how it goes.
Post a beginning picture


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome Mjon912 and alove15

i hope you find wet setting to be helpful in stretching your hair. Looking forward to reading your tips and tricks for achieving great results on textured hair!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay I really really want mesh rollers now. Other than that recent thread, does any naturals have any experience with them? If I do get some I'll try to use the bouffant ones from here http://healthtexture.live.subhub.com/store Though I have no clue what would be the best size or amount for hair my length.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 25, 2013)

Current hair length: BSL

Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: APL is texlaxed, the rest is bone straight. Luckily it blends well

Current Setting method and styling choices: Roller set with magnetic rollers and bun everyday. Air-dry rarely.

Current Setting products: Darcy's Botanicals LTC or Sweet Cocoa Bean Cream as moisturizers, always. Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea, Giovanni Vitamoist or Crece Pelo Leave-in as protein heat protectants depending on the mood .

One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: Growing out my crown breakage. I mean, it already is growing, but I am giving it extra attention until is reaches BSL. That is one setback I am still learning from. It really allowed me to understand the importance of protein/moisture balance 

How long do you plan to set? Until my arms get tired. I refuse to step foot back into a salon.

Post a beginning picture:


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 25, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> Okay I really really want mesh rollers now. Other than that recent thread, does any naturals have any experience with them? If I do get some I'll try to use the bouffant ones from here http://healthtexture.live.subhub.com/store Though I have no clue what would be the best size or amount for hair my length.



You know I have been on the hunt for mesh rollers for a while and I have given up finding them locally. But $28 for 12 rollers? That is so much. I want to try them, so I may give in eventually but I must hunt for something cheaper...maybe a dollar a roller.


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be setting today on all purple magnetic rollers, using Lacio Lacio, Organix Macadamia Oil, Tresemme Heat Protectant, followed by a silk wrap.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 25, 2013)

Under the dryer now will post pics


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lord seems like I've been under the dryer forever. I know it has only been an hour, but geezze I need to use less oil or get more patience


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome Saludable84 gorgeous hair


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 25, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Current hair length: BSL
> 
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: APL is texlaxed, the rest is bone straight. Luckily it blends well
> 
> ...



I am trying to stay free of the salon as well. Who knows maybe we will just get tone arms!


----------



## Napp (Jan 25, 2013)

im going to set my hair today!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 26, 2013)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> I'll be setting today on all purple magnetic rollers, using Lacio Lacio, Organix Macadamia Oil, Tresemme Heat Protectant, followed by a silk wrap.




ETA: ended up falling asleep yesterday after DC, LOL, so I'm finally under the dryer now! I also had to let my arms rest 1/3 of the way through.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 26, 2013)

My set came out great in some parts and a bit wonky in other places. I think I sacked with the tension in some parts and thus got hit or miss results.

I have my hair up in pigtails, twisted and bantu knots. I plan on wearing it down today and bunning during the week. I will post pictures once I unwrap whether good or bad....


----------



## nickpoopie (Jan 26, 2013)

I ordered Wen 613 and just now received it some 2 weeks later.  Needless to say I refused to wash my hair because I wanted to wait to.  I will be rollersetting later on today and will be back to post pics.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm going to pre-poo, shampoo, dc and set today!  I'm 15 weeks post relaxer... so a flat iron will definitely be hitting these roots!  I'll try to post pics if its not too poofy!


----------



## Napp (Jan 26, 2013)

Blairx0 how come you do pigtails instead of something like a wrap or pincurls?


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 26, 2013)

Napp

 B/c I'm natural and I typically don't flat iron my roots the tension from the pig tails helps up give me a little more control on puffiness. 

I also find it is great for bringing wayward curls into line. A lot of times certain sections of my set won't be as nice as other sections or as smooth and I think pigtails help create more uniformity.

Oh and I can wear them to the gym which is where I need to be on the weekends.

 I'm going to post a picture of when I take them down because I'm home from the gym now. 

Check it out let me know what you think !


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 26, 2013)

My pigtails look like this when I take my scarf off  and become this


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 26, 2013)

uncoiled and styled...well my idea of styled which isn't much.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 26, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> You know I have been on the hunt for mesh rollers for a while and I have given up finding them locally. But $28 for 12 rollers? That is so much. I want to try them, so I may give in eventually but I must hunt for something cheaper...maybe a dollar a roller.



Yea I didn't even look at the price. I was that excited 

I may end up going to ebay or Amazon for bootleg ones or something. My bss's don't have the big size ones I would like.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 26, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> Yea I didn't even look at the price. I was that excited
> 
> I may end up going to ebay or Amazon for bootleg ones or something. My bss's don't have the big size ones I would like.



Mt BSS either. Why I would I want quarter inch mesh rollers? Uumm bye!


----------



## Napp (Jan 26, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> uncoiled and styled...well my idea of styled which isn't much.



this looks cute! i have to try this one day....


----------



## Napp (Jan 26, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> Yea I didn't even look at the price. I was that excited
> 
> I may end up going to ebay or Amazon for bootleg ones or something. My bss's don't have the big size ones I would like.



im surprised you havent seen the annie or the diane brand mesh rollers in a regular bss. the diane rollers go up to 2" and the annie go up to 1 and 3/4".  i would love to try some of those bouffant rollers though. Maybe when my hair outgrows the rollers i use now. i think i am going to call the company to see if they will make a 2 inch plastic mesh. i would he in roller heaven!


----------



## alove15 (Jan 27, 2013)

Just did a set w/ 56 curlformers. Used Shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie and Jane carter wrap and roll. I hate both of these products for twist outs but they work well for sets  I'm glad I found a way to use them!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 27, 2013)

Currently under the dryer with my usual set on magnetics.  I use gray and black (which maybe purple for some of you).  I get my rollers from a Dominican BSS here in Miami, so their rollers are all different colors for different sizes.  

Today I did a ORS Hair Mayo Pre-Poo, HQS Shine and Define Poo x 2, Joico K-Pak Recon in the shower for about 7 minutes, Redken Smoothing Butter rinse out and Lacio Lacio Leave in.  This is my usual regi, but different products.  Only difference is minus'ing the prepoo and adding a DC some times and on co-wash days when I set I don't usually DC.

Today's set took me 19 minutes (I clocked it).  Will post final style pics once I get dressed


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 27, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Currently under the dryer with my usual set on magnetics.  I use gray and black (which maybe purple for some of you).  I get my rollers from a Dominican BSS here in Miami, so their rollers are all different colors for different sizes.
> 
> Today I did a ORS Hair Mayo Pre-Poo, HQS Shine and Define Poo x 2, Joico K-Pak Recon in the shower for about 7 minutes, Redken Smoothing Butter rinse out and Lacio Lacio Leave in.  This is my usual regi, but different products.  Only difference is minus'ing the prepoo and adding a DC some times and on co-wash days when I set I don't usually DC.
> 
> Today's set took me 19 minutes (I clocked it).  Will post final style pics once I get dressed


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 27, 2013)

Rollerset today and used the Nubian Heritage Black Seed and Honey Foam Heat Protectant. I think I liked it but next time, I will not use a serum underneath. I used Aveda Light Elements because it has Rice Bran Oil (Ceramide) but next time, I think I will skip it. My hair did feel good though. I can see myself using this foam again next week to rollerset again. Left my hair with strength, straightness and body, despite my Diane black rollers.


----------



## Napp (Jan 28, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Rollerset today and used the Nubian Heritage Black Seed and Honey Foam Heat Protectant. I think I liked it but next time, I will not use a serum underneath. I used Aveda Light Elements because it has Rice Bran Oil (Ceramide) but next time, I think I will skip it. My hair did feel good though. I can see myself using this foam again next week to rollerset again. Left my hair with strength, straightness and body, despite my Diane black rollers.



this is in my stash! after reading this i can't wait to try it out


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 28, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 

I could tell your set was going to come out fanstaic based on your placement. You roll like a pro! I need to get on your level!


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm washing today =\... I plan on trying to use my curl formers but I didn't have much success last night so well se how it goes...I'll post some pics later =)

DominicanBrazilian82 your hair came out great! Your a pro, 19 mins!!!! Hand Clap


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 28, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> I could tell your set was going to come out fanstaic based on your placement. You roll like a pro! I need to get on your level!



Thank you!!! Girl this is yeaaaars of experience.  I used to do wash-n-sets in my apartment in college for all the women on my campus.  I learned how to overcome challenges by doing it on other people.  Plus my family (Dominican side) owned a salon when I was younger.  I got a lot of practice and experience in the salon.


----------



## Lucie (Jan 28, 2013)

I did my ORS DC on Saturday morning and rollerset. It came out pretty.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 28, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 your rolos came out beautiful. I'm wearing my hair curly for a few days then rollerset again.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 29, 2013)

My roller set from last night... 



I got tired and cheated towards the end, took the rollers out and let my hair finish drying out...



24 weeks post and not to bad, I wish I had the energy to try curlformers but I had been doing my hair ALL DAY, by the time I got to putting the rollers in I just went with what was easiest...



After I flat ironed...



This morning, after I flat ironed and wrapped for bed...


----------



## SuchaLady (Jan 29, 2013)

I can't wait to move back home. My stylist will be rollerwrapping this hair every ten days for sure. You all are doing great!


----------



## Napp (Jan 29, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 Mjon912 and im really impressed by your magnetic sets. once day i might dust out my set and try them again. Mesh rollers are so easy for me that i havent looked back at the magnetics yet!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mjon912 said:


> My roller set from last night...
> 
> I got tired and cheated towards the end, took the rollers out and let my hair finish drying out...
> 
> ...



Kudos on your set.   Good placement = great results.  You set for straight styles like me.  I'm loving roller-setting my hair.  And you look like you are too


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Any opinions on these rollers ladies:

http://www.folica.com/tools/hair-rollers/diane-mesh-rollers-1-1-2-8-pack


Can you tell I won't stop til I get some mesh rollers.


----------



## Napp (Jan 29, 2013)

Blairx0 i have these. i mainly use them for ponytail rollersets. they are easy to roll on but they are a bit hard to secure because they are kind of heavy.(for a roller) then again i have the 2 inch ones.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Napp how do you secure them? Do you use pins or clamps?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 29, 2013)

Napp said:


> this is in my stash! after reading this i can't wait to try it out



Normally, setting foams leave a bad residue but my hair feels soft and has nice body. I definitely recommend.


----------



## Napp (Jan 29, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Napp how do you secure them? Do you use pins or clamps?



for these rollers i like using the long metal duckbill clips. they are too heavy and wide for the pins i have.


----------



## Mjon912 (Jan 30, 2013)

Napp thanks...mesh rollers scare the life out of me, I got once stuck in my hair as a child and it had to be cut out...TRAUMATIC lol

DominicanBrazilian82 thanks, I love roller setting, it's a piece of cake for me while washing blow drying and flat ironing turns out horrible


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 30, 2013)

Napp said:


> Blairx0 i have these. i mainly use them for ponytail rollersets. they are easy to roll on but they are a bit hard to secure because they are kind of heavy.(for a roller) then again i have the 2 inch ones.



How do they compare to the Annie brand if you tried them?


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm interested in trying these rollers to see if I get results similar to the flexi rods.  

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/wrap-snap-&-go!-comfort-hair-rollers/ID=prod950800-product


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 30, 2013)

Nyssa28 I have these. They are similar to sponge rollers in the sense of softness. Flexi rods are firmer. I couldn't see myself setting my hair with them because they are made of fabric. I use them try re-roll my daughters' hair at night. They make a tighter curl too.


----------



## Napp (Jan 30, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> How do they compare to the Annie brand if you tried them?



Afhrizzball the annie ones are have a harder mesh,are less flexible and are made of plastic. they are also smoother and harder to roll on . they give a nice result thoughbut they take a bit of getting used to to get the result. i get the best results with them when i use end papers.



Nyssa28 said:


> I'm interested in trying these rollers to see if I get results similar to the flexi rods.
> 
> http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/wrap-snap-&-go!-comfort-hair-rollers/ID=prod950800-product



these look cool! they look like the satin roller equivalent to flexi rods. they might be good to give your hair a curl over night but im not sure you can wet set with these.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am still doing my rollersets each week, just really lazy about taking and posting pictures.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 30, 2013)

Got caught in the rain yesterday and my hair reverted immediately.It is strange... I have been setting so long back-to-back I kind of forgot how to deal with my hair in its natural, unruly state. I am bunning and look forward to setting ASAP!

I ordered those mesh rolles on folica, so maybe I will use them if they get here in time for wash day


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 30, 2013)

Napp I haven't used Annie brand, so I can't comment on that. I did have the hard plastic mesh rollers a while back and they were a no go for me. My hair did stick too them better, but when it dried you could see the pattern of the mesh because the plastic was so hard. That is when I switched over to smoother rollers that I use now. 

I ordered the ones I posted upthread from Folica, so I will be reporting back. I am little nervous bout the weight and securing them, but I guess that is apart of the adventure.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 30, 2013)

Decided to stop in at the BSS near my job and look what i found:


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jan 30, 2013)

Napp said:
			
		

> Afhrizzball the annie ones are have a harder mesh,are less flexible and are made of plastic. they are also smoother and harder to roll on . they give a nice result thoughbut they take a bit of getting used to to get the result. i get the best results with them when i use end papers.
> 
> these look cool! they look like the satin roller equivalent to flexi rods. they might be good to give your hair a curl over night but im not sure you can wet set with these.



I would use them to roll at night, after I've rollerset. 

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## DesignerCurls (Jan 30, 2013)

I haven't posted in awhile. I might do a set this evening with my curlformers but I really want to try a ponytail set this weekend so I'll see how I'm feeling after my protein and moisture session this evening. Either way I'll post pictures!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 30, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Decided to stop in at the BSS near my job and look what i found:



Yay I know you're excited!


----------



## Napp (Jan 30, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Napp I haven't used Annie brand, so I can't comment on that. I did have the hard plastic mesh rollers a while back and they were a no go for me. My hair did stick too them better, but when it dried you could see the pattern of the mesh because the plastic was so hard. That is when I switched over to smoother rollers that I use now.
> 
> I ordered the ones I posted upthread from Folica, so I will be reporting back. I am little nervous bout the weight and securing them, but I guess that is apart of the adventure.



The rollers might not be so bad if you get smaller ones. i hope they end out well for you!

Also i see many people complaining about the mesh rollers leaving indents in the hair. I really havent noticed except when I use my large 2 inch ones. Other wise, i always end up with smooth and shiny sets that have alot of body.


----------



## Napp (Jan 30, 2013)

Nyssa28 said:


> I would use them to roll at night, after I've rollerset.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



i wonder if they would also bee good for maintiaing a flexi rod set....let me know how it goes


----------



## GrowAHead (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone have a great way to hold onto a set (other than pin curling each curl!)

I'm relaxing this weekend after a 16 week stretch and I think I may set


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 30, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Does anyone have a great way to hold onto a set (other than pin curling each curl!)
> 
> I'm relaxing this weekend after a 16 week stretch and I think I may set



I make pigtails, twist them and the pin them like Bantu knots. I posted pics a few pages back


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 31, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Does anyone have a great way to hold onto a set (other than pin curling each curl!)
> 
> I'm relaxing this weekend after a 16 week stretch and I think I may set



Some people like to pineapple.  Loosely gather all of your hair at the top of your head.  Pin or use a twistie.   I've done this with a flexi and it came out ok.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 31, 2013)

Currently under my Pibbs with magnetics... My usual.  I love that I can achieve a straight style without having to blow dry or flat iron my entire head.  And my hair has been responding really well to my 1-2x weekly sets.  My regi is slowly shaping into a great balance for my life.  ✌Night.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 31, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Currently under my Pibbs with magnetics... My usual.  I love that I can achieve a straight style without having to blow dry or flat iron my entire head.  And my hair has been responding really well to my 1-2x weekly sets.  My regi is slowly shaping into a great balance for my life.  ✌Night.



Love love co-wash sets!  Hair is so soft and bouncy!  I usually co-wash a few days after I poo wash, so my hair is still somewhat clean.  But my hair feels so much healthier on a co-washed set.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Jan 31, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Currently under my Pibbs with magnetics... My usual.  I love that I can achieve a straight style without having to blow dry or flat iron my entire head.  And my hair has been responding really well to my 1-2x weekly sets.  My regi is slowly shaping into a great balance for my life.  ✌Night.



Setting once a week is really changing my life as well. I'm so glad I found this group 

Can't wait to set this weekend.


----------



## winona (Jan 31, 2013)

Those using PIBBS or similar dryers what temperature are you drying under?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jan 31, 2013)

winona said:


> Those using PIBBS or similar dryers what temperature are you drying under?



My temp is set to med/high.  Don't really recall the numeric temp.  But I know it gets a little toasty under there at times.


----------



## winona (Jan 31, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> My temp is set to med/high.  Don't really recall the numeric temp.  But I know it gets a little toasty under there at times.



Just wondering trying to trouble shoot why my hair is taking so dang long to dry besides me being heavy handed.  I can't remember what I use to dry my sets on:/

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 1, 2013)

Did a protein treatment with yogurt and cassia followed by an overnight DC with SSI Banana Brulee conditioner. All rinsed out and rolled up under the dryer. 

I am trying something new this time i have draped a towel over the dryer to keep the heat from escaping. I normally need at least 2 hour under the dryer and I am trying to see if this will cut down on dry time. I sure hope so because it is hot under here!


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 1, 2013)

I think i'm going to do a rollerset tonight after I wash and do a moisturizing dc. I haven't done one in about a month or so. I'm thinking I may actually bite Beyonce's hairstyle from the superbowl press conference.   I've done it before for a night or so, but I may wear it for the week rather than just one day/night.


----------



## Napp (Feb 3, 2013)

i ended up setting with magnetics this week. i needed to use the snap on covers though. it came out so ridiculously silky that i think i may switch back to the magnetics!

i put the results in my siggy. i think i will do a post about it on my blog later.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 3, 2013)

I set my hair yesterday and  since I just got a relaxer last week I did the apogee 2 min reconstructer followed by a some humetress. The set was particularly difficult because my said was so slick and straight but I think the curls turned out okay


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 3, 2013)

I am planning to do a set after I get my relaxer next week. My new growth is so thick I need to wait until after my relaxer. I don't like flat ironing my root so I will just wait. I will check back with you guys in a little over a week.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 3, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I set my hair yesterday and  since I just got a relaxer last week I did the apogee 2 min reconstructer followed by a some humetress. The set was particularly difficult because my said was so slick and straight but I think the curls turned out okay



You did a great job. Your hair looks so soft.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 3, 2013)

Got caught in the snow and my hair is a mess. I think I will baggy tonight and reset soon. Gotta practice for Valentine's day.


----------



## gabulldawg (Feb 4, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Got caught in the snow and my hair is a mess. I think I will baggy tonight and reset soon. Gotta practice for Valentine's day.


 
I had the same issue this past weekend.  I got caught in some snow flurries and rain, so my curls fell. My curls also didn't last long due to exercise. I may do another set later this week.


----------



## Kimmy1978 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well, I still have yet to do a "true" set (been airdrying). I washed my hair yesterday and didn't have time to rollerset and sit under the dryer (it takes me at least 45 minutes to roll and over 2 hours to fully dry). I sat under the dryer with my hair down (leave-in, serum, keracare foam).  When it was like 85-90% dry (didn't mean to let it get that dry), I moisturized/sealed, and put 6 flexirods in. I returned to the dryer for about 30 minutes.  I LOVE FLEXIRODS! I thought I'd just have loose curls since my hair was nearly dry, but the curls were tight and lasted all day.  I don't think I've gone this long without direct heat since I was a teenager (and it's only been a little over a month...).  I'm horrible with taking and posting pics.  I took these when we returned from a Super Bowl party last night.  Hopefully I will eventually set my hair, but I'm loving no direct heat!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 4, 2013)

Kimmy1978

Your curls look great. My hair takes forever to dry too ( 2 hours are the higest setting). But last week I threw a towel over my dryer so more the heat would circulate inside the dryer inside of disapating and it worked well. It shaved at least 45 mins off my dry time. You should try it sometime


----------



## Kimmy1978 (Feb 4, 2013)

@Blairx0 - 

Thank you! I will do that next time. That 2 hours plus is not the business... Thanks!

And thanks for the compliment


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2013)

I want to join. Tried my 1st rollerset this weekend and I like it. I'm in the twist challenge until April 1 so I won't be able to rollerset often but I will increase rollersetting over the next few weeks.

*Current hair length*
Did my 2nd big chop in August, so somewhere between EL and NL.

*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd*
Natural

*Current Setting method and styling choices*
I'm not sure. I know nothing about rollers even though I see to have a ton of them from my relaxed days. I have rollers with caps, magnetic rollers, curlformers and perm rods.

I will start with the cap rollers. 

*Current Setting products*
I will have to try different things. Initially I will be using a spray mist, sunflower oil and Komaza Care Curling Pudding. I will try different things as I run out.

*One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve*
Being able to style my hair for the week in 2.5 hours or less. 

*How long do you plan to set?*
Indefinitely. Plan on rollersetting at least 1x a month and to increase it to weekly as my hair gets longer

*Post a beginning picture*









I have been natural for a long time. I am usually not too happy with how my hair looks. It just looks fuzzy most times. But I was very happy with my 1st rollerset this weekend. And I have 3rd day hair and haven't had to do anything to it. I will have to play around with this though to see if its really feasible for me to do every week. My hair is still very short.


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 4, 2013)

Is there anybody w/natural 4b hair that rollersets?  I'm curious about this method.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 4, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> Is there anybody w/natural 4b hair that rollersets?  I'm curious about this method.



Way upthread I posted a texture shot of my hair maybe post 40. I have been setting pretty regularly and can say it is possbile to he natural and set. Your roots may not be as straight, but you will be ask free and have bounce and stretch


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 5, 2013)

Kimmy1978 I'm drooling over your hair 

Checking in, it's been a week since I washed and set my hair and I have another 5-7 days until I wash and set again...other then that, nothing new, I'll give curl formers a try next time...or maybe the wash after next since this will be my valentines day/anniversary wash


----------



## Kimmy1978 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mjon912 said:


> @Kimmy1978 I'm drooling over your hair
> 
> 
> Wow!  Thank you! I'm just glad you can see anything with those terrible pics


----------



## alishab25 (Feb 5, 2013)

Kimmy1978 You are my hair inspiration!!!!


----------



## Kimmy1978 (Feb 5, 2013)

^^^  Thanks sis (yay, your 1st post!)


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 7, 2013)

faithVA

Welcome aboard. Rollersetting may help you feel a bit happier with your hair and it also provides a lot of styling options since the hair is so stretched. I remember your no heat committed from the APL 2012 challenge so hopefully rollersetting can be the best of both worlds.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hope to set tomorrow. It is long over-due. I have been baggying so my hair isn't as stretched as I like, but it is retaining moisture in this cold.

Anyone planning Valentine's day sets? I have a feeling It will be a late Wednesday next week.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 7, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Hope to set tomorrow. It is long over-due. I have been baggying so my hair isn't as stretched as I like, but it is retaining moisture in this cold.
> 
> Anyone planning Valentine's day sets? I have a feeling It will be a late Wednesday next week.



Yeah I'm out of town until Monday so I'll probably end up setting either Tuesday or Wednesday in preparation for Valentine's Day


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 10, 2013)

So I did a quick cassia treatment with SD Destination hydration  with an egg thrown in for protein. I normally use yogurt ( which is the truth), but i was all out...so the egg will have to do for the boost of protein. My hair does well with regular mild protein. My natural hair thrives with protetin.  

After that I rinsed with as I am coconut co wash and dc with AO HSR. Then it was leave in a touch of oil and mixed chick serum. The serum was a no go for me so if you want it I will be posting it in the exchange forum soon. The it was time to set. 

I was short on time so I did a pony tail set ( aka lots of extra texture) and then my plans fell through, so i ended up in my pig tails. Here is my hair today...two days and two work outs later

who else set this weekend?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Feb 10, 2013)

It's been a busy week. I will probably just wash and bun and wait till next weekend to set.


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 11, 2013)

Checking In... Washed, roller set and flat ironed my hair! Tomorrow is my 6 month post relaxer marker, I'm so proud of myself, so far roller setting is still pretty easy, hopefully it'll stay this way and I can continue through the year =)


----------



## GrowAHead (Feb 11, 2013)

Did a set on purple magnetics and wrapped it up this past weekend.  I'll try to make it to Fri or Sat before I set again!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Feb 12, 2013)

I haven't done a set in 2 wks, been airdrying and wearing a bun. I'll be setting tomorrow though!


----------



## klsjackson (Feb 12, 2013)

*Current hair length:* CBL on the sides and almost SL in the back
*Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd:* Relaxed
*Current Setting method and styling choices:* Rollerset on magnetic rollers usually I wrap after I rollerset and wear it straight. Once is grows out i will begin to wear it in curls. 
*Current Setting products:*  I set with diluted Lottabody
*One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve:*  I would like to achieve straight roots when I'm more than 8 weeks post.  So far, so good. 
*
How long do you plan to set?* Forever!!! Rollersetting is the only way I style my hair.  I have used a flat iron a few times, but rollersets work for me and I don't have to worry about heat damage. 

Post a beginning picture


----------



## Napp (Feb 12, 2013)

I flatironed my hair this week with a new product. It sucks. my hair is greasy and flat but it is still kinky at the roots!  I cant wait to get back to my rollersets.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome klsjackson

I am sure you will be able to get your roots straight after 8weeks post. If natural and transitions can do it so can you!~


----------



## Kimmy1978 (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, it appears I'm still just too lazy to be in this challenge.  I'm still airdrying, and putting flexirods on dry hair.  We'll see how that goes over the next few weeks (I'm 8 weeks post now), but so far so good.  I foresee rollersets coming to obtain straight hair/roots as I continue to stretch to at least 12 weeks.  We shall see...


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Feb 15, 2013)

I'd love to join in the challenge!! Whereas I don't think I'll be setting exclusively (I'm a college student lol) I want to try to set mostly.

CBL length (maybe slightly longer in the back)

Relaxed (Affirm Mild)

this'll be the first time I've been relaxed and doing my own hair. However I tried to set my natural hair before. I have magnetic rollers (purple and yellow) and Curlformers (wide/long, extrawide/long) 
not certain about what styles I'll be wearing - down and out or a ponytail probably

Nubian Heritage heat protect keratin leave in conditioning treatment
still need a moisturizing leave-in

I want to work on: the time it takes me to set; separating my curls better; product choice


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Feb 15, 2013)

just set my hair today (my first relaxed hair set!!)
I used Curlformers. I wanted to use only extra wide but realized I didn't have enough (I only have 16) so I had to supplement with some wide ones

pics of curlformers in hair and after I took them out (you can see the one I'd taken out too soon in the front - that'll show me to try to rush drying time 
I still haven't separated yet because I don't want to completely ruin it. *Do any of you ladies have experience with Curlformers? How do you ladies get rid of all the parts and the little indentations (just where my side part is) *

overall I'm immensely happy with my set! it came out way better than I was hoping for!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 16, 2013)

Been setting faithfully 1-2/week.  Life has consumed me and I haven't been posting.  I've noticed that I get my softest sets on clarified hair.  I usually clarify every 3-4 weeks and my hair feels soft and bouncy after I set under heat.  Even when I wrap it; upon takedown it still has a little definition and the style mimics long layers. Hair has really been responding well to setting.  Growth is becoming more evident as each week passes.  HHG!


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome LovelyBwonderful

It seems you can have enough curlformers! How did you style your set afterward?


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 16, 2013)

Taking the rollers down. I flat ironed the roots at the front on 280. All wrapped up for bed. Will post a picture upon take down


----------



## TracyNicole (Feb 17, 2013)

Just checking in.  I'm still doing the same old set weekly.  If it ain't broke...Under the steamer right now, then roller setting before afternoon tea.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey ladies! Been a minute since I've posted but still setting only not as frequently been bunning a lot. However after last night's henna treatment, I'm in a full rollerset right now. Been under my Carel dryer over an hour now. This should last me most of the week and then I'll be back to bunning by the end of the week.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 17, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful said:


> just set my hair today (my first relaxed hair set!!)
> I used Curlformers. I wanted to use only extra wide but realized I didn't have enough (I only have 16) so I had to supplement with some wide ones
> 
> pics of curlformers in hair and after I took them out (you can see the one I'd taken out too soon in the front - that'll show me to try to rush drying time
> ...



I have only used my Curlformers when I was natural.  I relaxed last summer and still only use my magnetic rollers.  I don't have any tips for removing the indentions but I think your set is beautiful!! I may try to dust off my Curlformers and give it a go on relaxed hair. It just took so long to set before and that's why I haven't tried again.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## winona (Feb 17, 2013)

[USER=19315]Napp[/USER];17887313 said:
			
		

> I flatironed my hair this week with a new product. It sucks. my hair is greasy and flat but it is still kinky at the roots!  I cant wait to get back to my rollersets.




Did you use kayvel?

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Feb 17, 2013)

winona said:


> Did you use kayvel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF



no i used l'oreal advanced xtreme statighening cream. i was planning on using the kay vel once it started to get warm out


----------



## winona (Feb 17, 2013)

Napp
  Thank you  I am looking for a current review of KayVel for my next straightening session.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Feb 18, 2013)

I can get my rollersets to last longer and bounce by pincurling at night.  Many thanks to DominicanBrazilian82 and Blairx0 for inspiring me to try it again!

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## Cocoeuro (Feb 18, 2013)

Cocoeuro said:


> So here is the hair after roller take down and flat iron
> 
> Hubby took off 2 inches for me, I know I need to cut more but I'm learning from my previous transition not to cut prematurely
> 
> Put up in a bun, don't want hair snagged in my wool coat or in my scarf.



Hello Setters, 

I'm doing an update since I did an impromptu length check last night.

I'm now using mesh rollers to set my hair, it took me a while to find some without velcro.  My drying time is now 45 min. versus 90 min.

Flat ironing my roots to get rid of roller lines.

Also, my hooded dryer broke so I've been using my bonnet on my blow dryer.

I've been pre-pooing and DCing with cholesterol conditioner, shea butter, honey, coconut, grapeseed, and olive oils.  

http://images49.fotki.com/v569/fileg0xa/cbcb1/7/1540207/10240629/2013021807_27_05.jpg

Overall length:  Dec. '12 = 7, Feb. '13 = 8.5
Longest "bulk": Dec. '12 = 4, Feb. '13 = 5
Shortest Bulk: Dec. '12 = 3, Feb. '13 = 4


----------



## Cocoeuro (Feb 18, 2013)

Cocoeuro said:


> So here is the hair after roller take down and flat iron
> 
> Hubby took off 2 inches for me, I know I need to cut more but I'm learning from my previous transition not to cut prematurely
> 
> Put up in a bun, don't want hair snagged in my wool coat or in my scarf.



Hello Setters, 

I'm doing an update since I did an impromptu length check last night.

I'm now using mesh rollers to set my hair, it took me a while to find some without velcro.  My drying time is now 45 min. versus 90 min.

Flat ironing my roots to get rid of roller lines.

Also, my hooded dryer broke so I've been using my bonnet on my blow dryer.

I've been pre-pooing and DCing with cholesterol conditioner, shea butter, honey, coconut, grapeseed, and olive oils.  







Overall length:  Dec. '12 = 7, Feb. '13 = 8.5
Longest "bulk": Dec. '12 = 4, Feb. '13 = 5
Shortest Bulk: Dec. '12 = 3, Feb. '13 = 4


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Feb 18, 2013)

just did a set on my dry hair. dabbed aloe Vera gel sealed w a little EVCO and a quick spritz of water (ends only to make sure the rollers stick) 
hoping my set will be dry before my boyfriend gets home in 2 hours. air drying because my hooded dryer is broken 
leave in suggestions? I don't have one and got lucky I happened to have some mini bottles of AVG in my stash
dryer recommendations ladies? best one and where to buy (I've always used Folica.com or amazon for my tool purchases) preferably not too too expensive ( < $100 )

ETA: so my hair was completely dry (yay!) but some pieces didn't come out as curly, maybe because I didn't wet that piece enough or wet it high enough closer to the root? since I set dry
my hair is a little greasy so I would def use prob half the amount of oil next time. the gel gave pretty good hold my hair was only a little crunchy in a few areas. next time I'll prob do 50/50 avg/leave-in
I love the volume and body I got from the magnetics that I didn't get w the curlformers 
I know I can't wait til my hair gets longer! so I can have super bangin swangin set w big full curls everywhere


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 19, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful 

I have the LCL Beauty dryer also known as the SalonRus dryer before the company changed their name it is 130, but that includes shipping. I really like mine. i have had it for maybe 7 months and have no complaints. 

I have seen some dryers at my local sally's too if you have one in your area. 

My hair would take forever and day to air dry, so a dryer is a must for me! As for a leave in what do you regularly use? I dilute giovanni leave in for sets. I feel like the heat really bakes my leave-in into my hair so I don't need nearly as much. I also set on freshly DC'ed hair, so it stay moist for days!


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Feb 22, 2013)

KaramelDiva1978 
I LOVE the look of curlformers on relaxed hair! that was one of the pros I had about relaxing, knowing if all else fails I can just curlformer set my way to new lengths  of course post pics! if you try them. the curls last for days. 
I think to prevent the indents I'm not going to put the curlformer in all the way to the scalp. I'm not natural anymore and don't have new growth yet so I don't need the curlformer to pull my roots straight. Or if my roots do get puffy from air drying maybe I'll just flat iron the roots only

Blairx0 
I just wore the set as was after finger combing the curls to separate them and get them to clump together.
I really can't afford the LCL dryer, I wish!. especially since I just spent $100+ getting my hair relaxed, reupping on products, and buying new products. maybe if I get extra money from my tax refund


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 23, 2013)

Washed and set my hair yesterday, literally all day!!!! I'm happy with the end results though. I ended up breaking my dryer so my hubby had to fix it, it's super ghetto but oh well lol 



My dryer, taped up =\ idk what I'm going to do, we've got a new baby on the way so I don't feel like putting an extra 200$ into a new dryer but this is a nightmare, he literally took the whole thing apart to tape the piece on the inside and now I have to use some tool thing to turn it on =\ 





After my wash and set... Idk if any other ladies who set are transitioning or natural but omg honey added to your deep condition makes a world of difference, it was like I was 6weeks post and not 27!!! No lie!!!





After I flat ironed my roots only





In the morning when I took down my wrap... It's raining today so I'll put a beanie on but still! I love my results


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 24, 2013)

Mjon912 
sorry about your dryer. If mine broke i would be lost. Does it still work as well? You might to try draping a towel over it to keep the heat in if the problem is the plastic part that slides down in the front. 

Meanwhile your set looks great! I am dc'in now and added some honey, so I will be putting your theory to the test! GREAT RESULTS


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 24, 2013)

I went to the salon and got a roller set this weekend and it turned out really nice. I am still working on doing my own roller sets.


----------



## Napp (Feb 24, 2013)

I wash,set and flat ironed this week. My hair has retained length but it looks so flat. I hate it.


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 24, 2013)

dc'ed , rolled and did my dryer time. Letting my hair cool down and will set it on flexi rods for bed.


----------



## Mjon912 (Feb 24, 2013)

Blairx0 it works fine, I just can't push on the knob or it will fall through and I won't be able to turn it on... Thanks! How did your hair urn out with the honey added to your deep condition?


----------



## Blairx0 (Feb 26, 2013)

Question ladies:

When setting how do you determine roller size. I am nearing BSL and think i need some bigger rollers. I am hoping bigger rollers allow me to make larger sections and have a looser curl. 

thoughts?

I did find this: Use the correct size roller for your length. Short hair can use rollers up to an 1-1/4", medium from 1-1/4" - 1- 3/4" and long from 1-3/4 on up.

But I not sure how the author defines Medium vs. long. Anyone out there with good results rolling with 1-3/4 inch rollers to 2 inch rollers?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Feb 27, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Question ladies:
> 
> When setting how do you determine roller size. I am nearing BSL and think i need some bigger rollers. I am hoping bigger rollers allow me to make larger sections and have a looser curl.
> 
> ...



It all depends on what look you're going for.  If you're going for the really curly look, I think you should go at least two sizes smaller than the size that makes your hair straight, maybe 1 1/8".  Seeing that you are full BSL, you can probably go with the teal/aqua color (don't know the size) but its just size just below the purple.  It's pretty much trial and error, which is why most of us has tons and tons if us have them in all colors, LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Feb 27, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Question ladies:
> 
> When setting how do you determine roller size. I am nearing BSL and think i need some bigger rollers. I am hoping bigger rollers allow me to make larger sections and have a looser curl.
> 
> ...



1-3/4-2 inch rollers give e a loose curl that i can wrap straight. i usually use 1 1/2 to get a nice and curly look. I am only APL though.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Feb 28, 2013)

All rolled up under my LCL.  Haven't done a magnetic set in a bit... My hair is definitely growing in thicker.  I'm am exactly 16 weeks post today (my how time flies)... Will definitely have to hit these roots with a little direct heat.


----------



## Cocoeuro (Mar 1, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> dc'ed , rolled and did my dryer time. Letting my hair cool down and will set it on flexi rods for bed.



Oh snap, I do the samething at bed time!  Spiral Rods gives my hair the bomb feathered look....


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 1, 2013)

I am setting tomorrow and I can't wait. I need to clarify and deep,.deep, deep condition. 

I am thinking or moving up to.large rollers because I've got some in my stash. We will see if I get the look I see you ladies rockin!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 1, 2013)

Cocoeuro said:


> Oh snap, I do the samething at bed time!  Spiral Rods gives my hair the bomb feathered look....



How many rods do you use? I use 4 because I'm lazy, but I winder if I increase the number how the style will change


----------



## Cocoeuro (Mar 1, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> How many rods do you use? I use 4 because I'm lazy, but I winder if I increase the number how the style will change



3 rods....I part my hair from ear to ear, then part for my side part, make 3 loose ponytails, two on each side and one in the back...then roll hair in the spiral rod.. so easy and it comes out great...i'll take pics and post next time.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 1, 2013)

Ladies I'm excited to be back in setting mode!!  I did my first set in over two months yesterday using 1 1/8 rollers and I got the best set thus far.  I have been wanting the curly look so I had to go down a size in rollers, the roller placement itself didn't look so great but the outcome was nice.  I decide to roll the sides under oppose to over this time and I rolled my front hair line going back, this also helped with the outcome.  It took me 1hr 5 min to set, I sat under my pibbs on high heat 35 minutes and did a cool shot for another 5-10 minutes.  

View attachment 197483
View attachment 197485
View attachment 197487
View attachment 197489

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Mar 1, 2013)

curlformers set today!! I have really high hopes. had a 15% coupon so i went to Sally's and cleaned then put of all their extra wide packs (ok ok they only had like 3 packs lol)

retiring my magnetics until I can buy a hooded dryer ::

took me FOREVER to set -- I have to get quicker... 
blasted with my blow dryer and air drying for the next hour. I will be blasting my hair with my blow dryer on high as I air dry and hopefully they'll be completely dry before my SO gets home unlike the last disastrous attempt


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 2, 2013)

Cocoeuro said:


> 3 rods....I part my hair from ear to ear, then part for my side part, make 3 loose ponytails, two on each side and one in the back...then roll hair in the spiral rod.. so easy and it comes out great...i'll take pics and post next time.



Please do


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 2, 2013)

Gorgeous KiWiStyle


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 2, 2013)

Did a much needed shampoo with TJ nourish spa. I'm not s big shampoo person, but my scalp definitely needed the attention. I followed up with a one hour yogurt and cassia treatment. Followed by AO HSR 15 mins with heat 40 mins without. 

I'm not all rolled up and under the dryer. I am trying larger rollers this set so I hope it comes out well. I will post pictures this evening


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 2, 2013)

Planing to do a roller set after I finish steaming in my DC. I am not so good at roller sets so we will see how it goes.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 2, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Planing to do a roller set after I finish steaming in my DC. I am not so good at roller sets so we will see how it goes.



You will find that your skills grow quickly! I still learn something every set, but over time I've gotten a better understanding of how to achieve the results I want. You will be able to say the same the more practice you get


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 2, 2013)

Blairx0, thanks for your words of encouragement. Yes, I have been afraid to roller set after my first two did not turn out good. However, I know the only way I will get better is to keep working on it. Keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 2, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> Blairx0, thanks for your words of encouragement. Yes, I have been afraid to roller set after my first two did not turn out good. However, I know the only way I will get better is to keep working on it. Keep your fingers crossed for me.



Will do my first few sets came out like hell because I was rushing to mediocre results. I didn't spend enough time detangling, parting or thinking about roller placement. I was so sure it was going to suck I though, " why bother?" 
Once I let that attitude go and slowed down I started to improve. I'm not.great, but at least I'm getting somewhere and so will you


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 2, 2013)

Bigger rollers did the trick


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Mar 2, 2013)

FINALLY 

a good set lol

dry set with extra wide curlformers 
played with then a bit before adding lip gloss and calling it a night. was really happy with my set. praying it'll last til at least mon afternoon


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Mar 3, 2013)

Setting today on purple rollers, not sure if I'll do a silk wrap after or leave it curly.


----------



## sharifeh (Mar 3, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

hey i have a few questions for you 

what blowdryer do you use? if i could just master the dominican blowing the roots method, i would be elated! also what type of round brush?

I have another question re: your pincurling. can you show us how to do that too when you get a chance? I'm so horrible at maintaining my rollersets.  



DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I don't really set for curls.  More so for body.  But when I blow my roots, I attach a concentrator nozzle (with a very thin opening) to my blow dryer and hit only my roots (always applying heat protectant to that area).  My hair is already dry; however, that quick shot of heat really straightens the kinks and curls (just like at a Dominican salon).  If my rollers could be pulled taut enough to remove the texture and curly roots, then I wouldn't need it.  My hair still holds its curl, but I wrap it up and tie it down.
> 
> The trick is the concentrator nozzle.  It's the small piece (not the comb attachment) that attaches to your blow dryer.  Most people have it and don't really know how to use it.  And then again, the really good ones (really thin opening) come with really good (expensive) blow driers.  I hold my hair, just below where I want to apply heat, with a round-brush and pull tautly.  Apply the heat for about 2-3 seconds and go to the next.  Roots are flat, hair had movement and body!
> 
> ...






DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Ever try pin curling?  It works wonders.  Pin your hair flat when you're gonna sleep on it.  Then take down, massage your roots to loosen the curl, done.  Body should be restored.  I always pin high on my head.





DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> No.  But I will after my set tomorrow night.  I'll post a vid for you . When I pin high, I'm raising my roots to sleep.  Your body is in your roots mostly.  So elevate them to retain body.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 4, 2013)

~*~ShopAholic~*~ said:


> Setting today on purple rollers, not sure if I'll do a silk wrap after or leave it curly.



Did you end up doing the slik wrap?


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 4, 2013)

Just finished setting my hair. I tried the silk wrap method so we will see how it turns out in the morning


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 5, 2013)

For those that use mesh rollers, do you use the pins or clips and what have you to set them with? Do you find one helps you keep it better secured to your hair and therefore your roots flatter? I guess that's one of the things setting me back to commiting to mesh rollers as I don't know weather to get the tradictional pins, duckbill clips, or hair pins/hair roller bobby pins to use with them as I'll hate to end up with a puffy root mess.


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 5, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> For those that use mesh rollers, do you use the pins or clips and what have you to set them with? Do you find one helps you keep it better secured to your hair and therefore your roots flatter? I guess that's one of the things setting me back to commiting to mesh rollers as I don't know weather to get the tradictional pins, duckbill clips, or hair pins/hair roller bobby pins to use with them as I'll hate to end up with a puffy root mess.



I love the duckbill pins on the Diane plastic mesh rollers. It gets my 12+ weeks roots pretty straight when I roll upward with roots laying flat to my head.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 6, 2013)

I would like to join this challenge! 

Current hair length: *APL* 
Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: *TEXLAX*
Current Setting method and styling choices: *CURLFORMERS*
Current Setting products: *SCURL AS A MOISTURIZER, ECO STYLER GEL AND THEN CHI SILK OIL ONCE ITS DRY*
One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve: *PUTTING MY HAIR IN A BUN*
How long do you plan to set?: *3MTHS AT A TIME & ONLY USING DIRECT HEAT FOR LENGTH CHECKS*
Post a beginning picture: *IN AVATAR & SIGGIE*


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey ladies, yesterday was my wash day... And it's my 1 year hair anniversary!!! =) my roots came out ridiculously straight and soft, thanks to adding honey to my dc, I'm 29 weeks post and I still have a while to go but my roller sets are still looking good IMO... I set for straight styles so if they looked bad it wouldn't matter since I flat iron it and wrap


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 7, 2013)

Mjon912 said:


> Hey ladies, yesterday was my wash day... And it's my 1 year hair anniversary!!! =) my roots came out ridiculously straight and soft, thanks to adding honey to my dc, I'm 29 weeks post and I still have a while to go but my roller sets are still looking good IMO... I set for straight styles so if they looked bad it wouldn't matter since I flat iron it and wrap



Happy hairversary.

You set cam out lovely and your roots got so straight. What size rollers did you set on?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 7, 2013)

pelohello said:


> I would like to join this challenge!
> 
> Current hair length: APL
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd: TEXLAX
> ...



Welcome to the lovely land of setting!

What size curlformers do you use? I had the extra ling extra wide ones and sold them, but now I am thinking of reinvesting in the extra wide ones. I would love to hear your thoughts


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 7, 2013)

Blairx0 I bought mine years ago but I think they are the 2" magnetic rollers from Sally's, the grey ones...Thank You!!!


----------



## Guinan (Mar 7, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Welcome to the lovely land of setting!
> 
> What size curlformers do you use? I had the extra ling extra wide ones and sold them, but now I am thinking of reinvesting in the extra wide ones. I would love to hear your thoughts



Thaxs! I have extra long & wide. I also bought the long & wide but they were too short for the back of my hair but great for the front. If I were u I would def invest in the longer/wider ones.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Mar 8, 2013)

Hiya Ladies!!

Happy Friday! 2morrow is my hair wash day. After I spend many hrs DC, I plan on installing my curlformers in the afternoon and taking them out before bed. 

I've been contemplating on purchasing another curlformer kit. I have a 15% coupon from Sally's but that only knocks it down to around 55 bucks. I wish they werent so expensive.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 8, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Hiya Ladies!!
> 
> Happy Friday! 2morrow is my hair wash day. After I spend many hrs DC, I plan on installing my curlformers in the afternoon and taking them out before bed.
> 
> I've been contemplating on purchasing another curlformer kit. I have a 15% coupon from Sally's but that only knocks it down to around 55 bucks. I wish they werent so expensive.



Have you tried eBay. I had the bootleg ones ( I made a review thread I can link you to if you want ) they were the same as my real ones


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm settin when I get home!!! and using my beloved Nariobi foam!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 8, 2013)

GrowAHead said:
			
		

> I'm settin when I get home!!! and using my beloved Nariobi foam!!



Isn't that the absolute BEST setting foam EVER?! A bottle of blue goodness...


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 8, 2013)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> Have you tried eBay. I had the bootleg ones ( I made a review thread I can link you to if you want ) they were the same as my real ones



I bought mine from ebay too...vendor Happycurls...I bought 48 (2 sets of 24) extra long & wide ones for $56. They look identical to the real ones (i actually think they are real but not in Curlformers packaging). They came with 4 rods (2 per bundle). HTH!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 9, 2013)

LivingDoll said:


> Isn't that the absolute BEST setting foam EVER?! A bottle of blue goodness...



How about Blue Goddess!!  This stuff is AMAZING!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nyssa28 (Mar 9, 2013)

I need to try Nairobi.  Do you ladies use setting lotion with it?

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 9, 2013)

Nyssa28 said:


> I need to try Nairobi.  Do you ladies use setting lotion with it?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



It is a setting product but in foam instead lotion.  I apply my leave-in and silkening serum (small amounts) and then the setting foam.  

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown (Mar 10, 2013)

Anyone here looking to buy the french mesh roller please pm me.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 11, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Have you tried eBay. I had the bootleg ones ( I made a review thread I can link you to if you want ) they were the same as my real ones


 
Yes please


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 11, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Yes please



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=649423


----------



## Guinan (Mar 11, 2013)

Did my this weekend & pinned it up!

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 11, 2013)

So I splurged and bought some mesh rollers. A set of the plastic ones and a set of the wire ones. I haven't been doing much curlformer sets lately but hopefully with this I can get my feet wet with real rollersetting as I never had my hair rollersetted before or done it to myself. I just hope it doesn't become a puffy afro mess.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 11, 2013)

pelohello said:


> Did my this weekend & pinned it up!
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF



Very pretty. I love pinned up styles.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 11, 2013)

Under the dryer now doing my weekly magnetic roller set. 

My hair feels amazing been trying some different products and my hair is thanking me. 

Detangled with coconut oil then applied joico moisture recovery balm. I let that sit for 20 min while watching YouTube lol

Washed that out and shampooed with my normal cream of nature sunflower shampoo. Then did my first ever black tea rinse (yay me!) let that sit for 2 min then cowashed with herbal essence hello hydration conditioner. Then applied my cantu Shea butter leave in and some motions setting foam and rolled it up. 

My hair hasn't felt this good in a while also I didn't experience any tangles and I'm almost 7 weeks post. 

Can't wait to see what it feels like dry

Also the tea spelt amazing...I'm cheap so I just got the Kroger brand black English tea. I used 8 bags


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 11, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Under the dryer now doing my weekly magnetic roller set.
> 
> My hair feels amazing been trying some different products and my hair is thanking me.
> 
> ...



That's great!  I'm going to get some cheaper teas myself because using my Mighty Leaf teas on my hair has to end, lol!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 11, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> That's great!  I'm going to get some cheaper teas myself because using my Mighty Leaf teas on my hair has to end, lol!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Lol Kroger $2.69 for 80 bags


----------



## Nyssa28 (Mar 11, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:
			
		

> It is a setting product but in foam instead lotion.  I apply my leave-in and silkening serum (small amounts) and then the setting foam.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Ok, just wondering.  I use setting lotion and a foam product for my sets.  The setting lotion helps prevent frizz.

I must try it!

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## Nyssa28 (Mar 11, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:
			
		

> Lol Kroger $2.69 for 80 bags



What's the purpose of using the tea?

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## Altruisticoam (Mar 11, 2013)

Nyssa28 said:


> What's the purpose of using the tea?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



I'm no expert but in a nutshell it reduces shedding and the caffeine promotes growth. 

So far all I can tell you is my hair seems stronger and feels amazing, but today was my first day trying it.


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 11, 2013)

Nyssa28 said:


> Ok, just wondering.  I use setting lotion and a foam product for my sets.  The setting lotion helps prevent frizz.
> 
> I must try it!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



That's what I do also - put in my leave ins (usually a moisture, a protein, and a heat protectant/silkifier type) then use the foam


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Mar 12, 2013)

finally got around to doing my hair today and has been a disaster from the start 
but I'm finished rollersetting and under the dryer now so hopefully my set comes out good enough that I don't have to put in a ponytail. 
my main problem was placement. I've got a big head (lol) with a lot of hair. can someone give me some help/tutorial with pics or video ??


----------



## Napp (Mar 12, 2013)

i was in the bss today and some lady had made a special order for a setting lotion. she said its the kind where you have to dilute it. I said to her is it lottabody? she was like no its has a powder in it and you have to shake it to mix the contents. i had never heard or seen of this stuff. once she got the bottle i went over to look at what it was. it looked soo old school and it was specifically made for quickly drying the hair. it was only 7 dollars and 1 botle makes a gallon so i will be picking some this week!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful said:


> finally got around to doing my hair today and has been a disaster from the start
> but I'm finished rollersetting and under the dryer now so hopefully my set comes out good enough that I don't have to put in a ponytail.
> my main problem was placement. I've got a big head (lol) with a lot of hair. can someone give me some help/tutorial with pics or video ??



Sometimes my most crapy roller placement turn out great curls ;-).  I can't help much because I'm still in the learning stages myself...took me 1 hr 20 minutes on Saturday to set :-O!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 12, 2013)

I see they just started selling Nairobi products at my local bss. I can finally try the foam wrap without paying shipping......$12.99 for the product is more than enough.


----------



## Lucie (Mar 12, 2013)

I am about 13 weeks post and love my poofy roots and hair line. I did my rollerset last Saturday in 25 minutes. I vary anywhere from 20-30 minutes. I swear when I am chipper, I get 'em done in a flash. When I feel blah it takes almost 30. 

I don't understand why the right side of my hair is always damp under my LCL dryer. WTH?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 13, 2013)

Roller Setting Ladies,

What kind of comb or you using for your roller sets?  A medium or fine tooth rat tail?  Something else?  I was looking at the HS6450 and/or the Hairsense 205 both are medium tooth rat tail combs.  My hair is fine and low density.  Trying to be as gentle as possible and getting my supplies together, so I can start roller setting.

Please  advise!  TIA


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 13, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Sooo....I'm officially a PJ/Hair Stuff Junky -- After ONE use of the mesh rollers I went online an purchased a larger size mesh roller as well.. can we say JUNKIE??!!
> 
> Observation:  I may be wrong but I don't feel the length of my hair is as "smooth" as it is after a magnetic roller set ... I normally don't get shedding when I comb out my curls and there were some hairs in tha comb.. erplexed not cool.



GrowAHead where did you purchase plastic mesh rollers that are larger than the 1 1/2" Dianne red mesh rollers?

Please advise!  TIA


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 13, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Roller Setting Ladies,
> 
> What kind of comb or you using for your roller sets?  A medium or fine tooth rat tail?  Something else?  I was looking at the HS6450 and/or the Hairsense 205 both are medium tooth rat tail combs.  My hair is fine and low density.  Trying to be as gentle as possible and getting my supplies together, so I can start roller setting.
> 
> Please  advise!  TIA



Are you relaxed or natural. I am natural and use a medium rat tail comb--when I am being good. Sometimes I just grab and roll, but combing makes all the difference.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 13, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful said:


> finally got around to doing my hair today and has been a disaster from the start
> but I'm finished rollersetting and under the dryer now so hopefully my set comes out good enough that I don't have to put in a ponytail.
> my main problem was placement. I've got a big head (lol) with a lot of hair. can someone give me some help/tutorial with pics or video ??


 
I like the way utuber & member jenchris23 rollersets. I think utuber mahogoneycurls(sp) has a video on rollersetting.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 13, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Are you relaxed or natural. I am natural and use a medium rat tail comb--when I am being good. Sometimes I just grab and roll, but combing makes all the difference.



Blairx0 I'm primarily natural.  I have been transitioning for the past 19 months.  Thank you for the quick response.  Did you buy your medium rat tail comb from your local BSS, hotcombs.net, or Hairsense?


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 13, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Roller Setting Ladies,
> 
> What kind of comb or you using for your roller sets?  A medium or fine tooth rat tail?  Something else?  I was looking at the HS6450 and/or the Hairsense 205 both are medium tooth rat tail combs.  My hair is fine and low density.  Trying to be as gentle as possible and getting my supplies together, so I can start roller setting.  It takes me 1-1 1/2 hours to set because I have to be very careful with my fine strands.
> 
> Please  advise!  TIA



MileHighDiva I have fine low density hair as well and I have to use 3 different combs when Rollersetting.  I also bought my bone combs from hairsense.com 

I use this one to detangle large sections of hair:
View attachment 199217
I use this one to detangle smaller sections after my hair is parted in the Mohawk and to detangle each roller section:
View attachment 199221
I use this rattail comb to smooth just before rolling:
View attachment 199219

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Mar 13, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful said:


> finally got around to doing my hair today and has been a disaster from the start
> but I'm finished rollersetting and under the dryer now so hopefully my set comes out good enough that I don't have to put in a ponytail.
> my main problem was placement. I've got a big head (lol) with a lot of hair. can someone give me some help/tutorial with pics or video ??



I don't have a tutorial or pics yet, but what I've started doing is sectioning my hair the way I would rollerset and wash, condition and rinse with my hair already sectioned in ponytails. I wash in sections. When I condition, I just take my hair out the ponytails and tie em back after applying condish. For my final rinse, I detangle then twist each section and pin them up in the same sections. So when I rollerset, my hair is still in sections and all I have to do work with each sections. It's more time consuming, but its less work, tangles, fighting and hair loss.

Sent from my Gramatically Incorrect iPhone


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 13, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful said:


> finally got around to doing my hair today and has been a disaster from the start
> but I'm finished rollersetting and under the dryer now so hopefully my set comes out good enough that I don't have to put in a ponytail.
> my main problem was placement. I've got a big head (lol) with a lot of hair. can someone give me some help/tutorial with pics or video ??



There's a tutorial posted a few pages back my DominicanBrazilian82. The placement of the rollers is good! I also watch jenichris23's video on rollerseting and Ms. Kibibi has a good video as well. I have others that I really like but I just can't remember their names.


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sitting under the dryer now after rollersetting. This set I used Loreal's Ever Sleek silicone free serum and I'm not sure I like it. It's sticky. Ick. We'll see how my set turns out.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 13, 2013)

Nightingale said:


> I'm sitting under the dryer now after rollersetting. This set I used Loreal's Ever Sleek silicone free serum and I'm not sure I like it. It's sticky. Ick. We'll see how my set turns out.



Keep me updated. I'm on the hunt for a serum


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 13, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Blairx0 I'm primarily natural.  I have been transitioning for the past 19 months.  Thank you for the quick response.  Did you buy your medium rat tail comb from your local BSS, hotcombs.net, or Hairsense?



I bought mine at the BSS in one of those classic multi packs, so I got several different widths for cheap


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 13, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 Why do you have both a Pibbs and an LCL dryer?  Which one do you like better?  If you had the Pibbs first, what made you purchase the  LCL?  TIA


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 14, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> GrowAHead where did you purchase plastic mesh rollers that are larger than the 1 1/2" Dianne red mesh rollers?
> 
> Please advise!  TIA



I have red plastic mesh and black plastic mesh (found a random site selling old Goody brand plastic mesh).

The largest mesh I have is maybe 2 1/4th and they are more traditional mesh but instead of a "string-like" texture it's hard plastic over the metal frame of the roller... if that makes sense.  I can snap a pic when I get home if that helps


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 14, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> I have red plastic mesh and black plastic mesh (found a random site selling old Goody brand plastic mesh).
> 
> The largest mesh I have is maybe 2 1/4th and they are more traditional mesh but instead of a "string-like" texture it's hard plastic over the metal frame of the roller... if that makes sense.  I can snap a pic when I get home if that helps



GrowAHead please snap a pic of the black ones.  I believe I'm familiar with the red ones if they're the 1 1/2" Dianne ones.  I saw some black Goody ones on another site but they don't state the size and only show them in the packaging sideways, so you can't tell what's going one.

TIA

ETA: If the red ones are not Dianne red plastic mesh, please snap a pic of those, too.


----------



## Napp (Mar 14, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> I have red plastic mesh and black plastic mesh (found a random site selling old Goody brand plastic mesh).
> 
> The largest mesh I have is maybe 2 1/4th and they are more traditional mesh but instead of a "string-like" texture it's hard plastic over the metal frame of the roller... if that makes sense.  I can snap a pic when I get home if that helps



are they these?







or these?


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Mar 15, 2013)

ok what gives ladies ???? 

so I've really been trying to not give up on roller setting but goodness! I can't get a good set. 
took me 45 min to set this time and I was really concentrating on the best placement only messed up a little at the end when I got to my crown. 
took FOREVER to dry as usual
but. 

I only have curl in the front ?! the back is just slightly bumped.... idk what to do. I was really hoping it'd look cute for me to go out tonight but I have no clue how to style bumped in the back and curled in the front. and I just know it's cause I can't see the back of my head. 
should I go down a size in rollers? I also have yellow 1 in rollers but I don't want to increase my drying time. 

ok. rant over lol
besides all the curls in the back falling I think this is one of my best sets so far and I nailed down my products (yay!)


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 15, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful said:


> ok what gives ladies ????
> 
> so I've really been trying to not give up on roller setting but goodness! I can't get a good set.
> took me 45 min to set this time and I was really concentrating on the best placement only messed up a little at the end when I got to my crown.
> ...



I had that very issue.  I learned that going down a size or two gave me the curly look I had been going for.  Your setting time may go up slightly because you're using smaller rollers for smaller curls.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Mar 15, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful it looks great! I think your placement is a bit interesting. Do you not like the traditional mohawk placement? I think that would help with getting a more predictable result. i like trying new setting placements but the mohawk always gives me consistent results.

KiWiStyle BTW you siggy inspired me to do mine! I love big braids!


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 15, 2013)

Napp said:


> LovelyBwonderful it looks great! I think your placement is a bit interesting. Do you not like the traditional mohawk placement? I think that would help with getting a more predictable result. i like trying new setting placements but the mohawk always gives me consistent results.



This is what I was thinking!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 15, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful said:


> ok what gives ladies ????
> 
> so I've really been trying to not give up on roller setting but goodness! I can't get a good set.
> took me 45 min to set this time and I was really concentrating on the best placement only messed up a little at the end when I got to my crown.
> ...



Like others ladies said, you may need to reconsider your roller size depending on the look you are going for. 

In regard to dry time are you using oil when setting? Oil will increase your drying time. I had to cute down on oil and throw a towel over my dryer to keep the heat from escaping. When I did those two things my hair started drying in about an hour and a half as opposed to 2+ hours


----------



## smores (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

i just started and feel in love with rollersetting! I want to start doing them at home but i can't find the rollers Ethiopian salons use. They're made in Italy by Sal-Srl and are called Bigodini Conici. I love them! I can only find them at Italian stores online and none of them ship to the US. Also, I live in the DMV (in case someone has seen them in-store). Please help!


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 16, 2013)

3/13/13 





Nightingale said:


> I'm sitting under the dryer now after rollersetting. This set I used Loreal's Ever Sleek silicone free serum and I'm not sure I like it. It's sticky. Ick. We'll see how my set turns out.




Update: Never again will I use Loreal silicone free serum. This was the worst rollerset I have ever done. My hair felt stiff and tacky, despite being straight. I was going to wait until next week to wash, but my hair has already started to frizz and looks dirty.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nightingale said:


> 3/13/13
> 
> Update: Never again will I use Loreal silicone free serum. This was the worst rollerset I have ever done. My hair felt stiff and tacky, despite being straight. I was going to wait until next week to wash, but my hair has already started to frizz and looks dirty.



Sorry that happened to you. But thanks for the warning!


----------



## Guinan (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm currently dc under the dryer for 3o min & I plan on dc overnite & then start my curlformer set by 10am 2morrow.

My rollerset lasted for 1wk. I could of done two but my hair was itching bad. This week is my workout so Ill see how this set goes. I don't wear my curls down. I pin them up.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## Nyssa28 (Mar 18, 2013)

My hair looks a mess. I can't wait to rollerset it tonight!

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Mar 18, 2013)

ok ladies I think I'm going to try going down a size. but I'll prob do curlformers or my next set.  
also. I did use PM SSS for the first time w a set. I love the serum and it makes set detangling a breeze but I'll prob wait til I take the rollers out next time or use the smallest amount. 
I only do a half Mohawk because I can't part my hair well in the back at all. but I'm going to use yellow rollers for the crown with my next magnetic set. thanks for all the advice ladies !!


----------



## GrowAHead (Mar 18, 2013)

Napp said:


> are they these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Both....


----------



## jcdlox (Mar 18, 2013)

jcdlox said:


> Current hair length - NL
> Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd - Relaxed
> Current Setting method and styling choices - phony bun, airdrying and dry rollers; just bought a LCL hood dryer so I'll start rollersetting next week!
> Current Setting products - probably will start with Keracare setting lotion
> ...



I have been able to get a consistent routine with setting yet, my results are too sporadic.  So I'm air drying and alternating phony buns with wrapping.  My problem is I want to roller set to dry and then wrap my hair but its so curly that I can't smooth it in a wrap without breakage.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> hey i have a few questions for you


 
what blowdryer do you use? if i could just master the dominican blowing the roots method, i would be elated! also what type of round brush?

*sharifeh ... Sorry it has taken me so long to respond!!! I'm actually just seeing this.  I have two.  I have a Pibbs dryer and a Silverbird (Conair).  Its the concentrated nozzle that really makes the difference.  As long as it is thin and wide, it will direct heat faster.  If I am blowing the roots, there is no real need for a round brush; unless I plan to blow out the entire head.  If just the roots, I use either a rat-tail or denman brush, pull my hair taught using the comb or brush (I pull the comb or brush just below where the hair needs to be blowed), and apply the heat for a few seconds.  The taught-method (as used by naturals) actually allows the heat to do its thing without interruption or much manipulation.*

I have another question re: your pincurling. can you show us how to do that too when you get a chance? I'm so horrible at maintaining my rollersets. 

*I plan to set tonight after a FAILED blow dry and flat iron yesterday!!! I havent used a blowdrier in months!  I feel ashamed that I even took that bad boy out of my closet.  Back in she goes!  I will make a short video for you love.  I will say, that I pin under as though I am curling it.  Some people pin flat.  The flat method might work better for you.  I will post both!*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Roller Setting Ladies,
> 
> What kind of comb or you using for your roller sets? A medium or fine tooth rat tail? Something else? I was looking at the HS6450 and/or the Hairsense 205 both are medium tooth rat tail combs. My hair is fine and low density. Trying to be as gentle as possible and getting my supplies together, so I can start roller setting.
> 
> Please advise! TIA


 
Detangling with a brush/comb might be better first.  Then using a rattail to smooth the sections as you roll.  I just use a rattail, I dont lose too much hair, not more than I would if I detangled first.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

19 weeks post this upcoming Thursday. Shrinkage is real and rollersets are still Fab! I do use direct heat on my roots (CHI iron); but only on my roots. I msitakenly used my blow-drier yesterday (tryna get cute quick for a dinner date) and my hair was crunchy! Will do a CW with SSI Avocado Condish and a VERRRRY deep DC tonight with my Nunaat Chocolate Mask (amazing if you need a moisture boost) and set.

Will post a few pics of my process and a short video of my pin curling technique for the fabulous @sharifeh.

Hope you ladies are doing fantabulous! Relaxer date 3.28.13. Can't wait.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 19, 2013)

My set tonight...




























Will post roller set take down and tomorrow's "after-wrap" take down later tonight and tomorrow morning, respectively.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 Why do you have both a Pibbs and an LCL dryer?  Which one do you like better?  If you had the Pibbs first, what made you purchase the  LCL?  TIA



DominicanBrazilian82


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 20, 2013)

And here are the takedown results...



After taking down the rollers...




Back view...




Those ratchet roots (19 weeks post)




Roots again...




After flat iron...




Full view after flatiron...




Roots after flat iron... Heat at 300F... So not really straight.




Roots at top view...

*peace sign* Goodnight.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 20, 2013)

MileHighDiva... Had the LCL first... Then got the Pibbs for my birthday in November.  Love them both.  I think they work exactly the same.  Heat is heat.  Some people prefer the flow of heat and adjustment options on the Pibbs vs. LCL.  I wouldn't have purchased the Pibbs on my own.  I am still in love with my LCL.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 20, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> My set tonight...
> 
> Will post roller set take down and tomorrow's "after-wrap" take down later tonight and tomorrow morning, respectively.



Nice!!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Mjon912 (Mar 23, 2013)

Washed and set my hair today then flat ironed my roots/natural hair...about 31 weeks post relaxer 



























I love setting my hair... My relaxed and natural hair feels so good


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 23, 2013)

I did a rollerset last night, it turned out so dang dry. I think I need to start using a creamy leave in again.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> I did a rollerset last night, it turned out so dang dry. I think I need to start using a creamy leave in again.




What did you use?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2013)

Sorry I have been absent ladies. My hair was flat ironed for about two weeks. But I am setting today and excited! I missed my routine and all you ladies. Pictures to come.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2013)

Texture shots





Rollers are out 





Hair is finger combed



And my love of roller sets has been renewed


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Mar 23, 2013)

quick update 


did a Caruso set on dry hair that was previously blow dried and flat ironed 

pics !!! to come if you want

to be fixed:
clearly need more medium sized rollers as those are needed to make my back curly
need to m&s the night before to prevent dryness
some frizzy ends!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 23, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful said:


> quick update
> 
> did a Caruso set on dry hair that was previously blow dried and flat ironed
> 
> ...



I of course want pictures. Can you use end papers for your ends?


----------



## TeeBee (Mar 23, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Texture shots
> 
> Rollers are out
> 
> ...



Blairx0 I NEED to know how you achieved this roller set!! It came out so perfect!


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 23, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> What did you use?



Some Bb foam and Kenra serum. I think the process really starts at the shampoo, I did 4 lathers with a chelating shampoo. I purchased Design Essentials moisture shampoo tonight though, so I will use it from now on.


----------



## LovelyBwonderful (Mar 24, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I of course want pictures. Can you use end papers for your ends?



Pics!! and the curls held really well actually after they'd fallen so maybe I just need to add a little product because I just set my completely dry hair using only water in the steamer


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 24, 2013)

TeeBee

For my most recent set I :

Shampooed with TJ Nourish spa once and followed up with AsIam Co wash
Deep conditioned with greek yogurt and some oils
Did a moisture dc with some DC i can't remember the name but i bought it off the exchange forum. Normally I use AO HSR. 
I towel dried my hair and applied my LI which grape seed oil followed by Giovanni 
I then applied Sally's GVP version of Supper Skinny Serum. 

I don't mohawk part because I'm not talented. So I  grabbed random sections of hair detangled with a fine tooth comb and rolled on fairly large rollers. Maybe 1.5 inches with snap on covers. I bought them at Wilson an Broadway on the north side if you are in Chicago.

I know it seems like alot, but my hair was flat ironed the week previously, so I had a lot to do. Does that makes sense?


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 24, 2013)

LovelyBwonderful said:


> Pics!! and the curls held really well actually after they'd fallen so maybe I just need to add a little product because I just set my completely dry hair using only water in the steamer



Your hair came out great. Your relaxed right? I was so tempted to get some steam rollers, but i doubt I could ever get your results.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 24, 2013)

Did a roller set last night. I have to admit I am getting better with the rollers.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 24, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> Some Bb foam and Kenra serum. I think the process really starts at the shampoo, I did 4 lathers with a chelating shampoo. I purchased Design Essentials moisture shampoo tonight though, so I will use it from now on.



Four lathers may have been stripping. Did you dc after? My hair only sets well with a dc. Otherwise it comes out frizzy. I'm sure less poo and more moisture will get you back on a roll.

Get it! A roll!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Mar 27, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> Some Bb foam and Kenra serum. I think the process really starts at the shampoo, I did 4 lathers with a chelating shampoo. I purchased Design Essentials moisture shampoo tonight though, so I will use it from now on.



4 lathers of chelating!!! I've only ever done one always follow up with a moisture poo and an intensive DC.  Chelating shampoos leave my hair really dry and thirsty.  And I only lather once when I poo any other time.


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 27, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Four lathers may have been stripping. Did you dc after? My hair only sets well with a dc. Otherwise it comes out frizzy. I'm sure less poo and more moisture will get you back on a roll.
> 
> Get it! A roll!





DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> 4 lathers of chelating!!! I've only ever done one always follow up with a moisture poo and an intensive DC.  Chelating shampoos leave my hair really dry and thirsty.  And I only lather once when I poo any other time.



Blairx0 DominicanBrazilian82Yes, I went a little overboard because I had been using this heavy moisturizer and didn't have a clarifying shampoo, also I'm back to relaxing with no-lye, so I'm really paranoid about calcium buildup(despite being a no-lyer for most of the time I've been relaxed, this site has me cautious about everything I do to my hair)


----------



## Napp (Mar 27, 2013)

Now that like half my hair is gone i wonder what my rollersets will look like now.

Also i will make sure to shampoo from now on and use a clean rinsing DC because i noticed my hair just isnt the same when I don't.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 27, 2013)

Napp said:


> Now that like half my hair is gone i wonder what my rollersets will look like now.
> 
> Also i will make sure to shampoo from now on and use a clean rinsing DC because i noticed my hair just isnt the same when I don't.



I am sure you will contuine to love your sets! Can't wait to see


----------



## Angelinhell (Mar 28, 2013)

I timed my rollerset tonight at 30 minutes, granted I did use bigger rollers.....but still


----------



## klsjackson (Mar 29, 2013)

Angelinhell said:


> I timed my rollerset tonight at 30 minutes, granted I did use bigger rollers.....but still



I feel ya! I did a rollerset tonight also.  It took about 40 mins and I used larger rollers as well.  I use to set on the red, now I use the purple and grey it saves about 10mins.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Mar 29, 2013)

Just rollerset, now  under the dryer with the red rollers.  I used the Nubian Heritage heat protectant foam....I hope it turns out OK, if not better with this foam.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 29, 2013)

Nyssa28 said:


> Just rollerset, now  under the dryer with the red rollers.  I used the Nubian Heritage heat protectant foam....I hope it turns out OK, if not better with this foam.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



I have the same foam. Let me know how you like it!


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Ladies. 

I wanted to do a quarterly tag and check in with all of you setters! Some of you post often others of you not at all, but I hope you all doing well and setting your way to healthy hair!

So post tell us about your success, frustrations, plans and of course share your pictures! 


4evershika 
Altruisticoam 
Angelinhell 
aniyashair 
AnjelLuvsUBabe 
apple_natural 
baha_locks 
Barbie83 
beingofserenity 
blackberry815 
Blkrose 
CafedeBelleza
Cherry89
cnap 
Cocoeuro 
Daphenyduck 
Dee Raven 
DesignerCurls
DominicanBrazilian82 
Fhrizzball
GrowAHead
HairPleezeGrow 
halee_J 
jcdlox 
KaramelDiva1978 
Kimbosheart 
Kimmy1978 
KiWiStyle
klsjackson
ladyscorpian14 
LaReine24 
LaToya28 
Lissa0821 
Lucie 
Miz_Complexity
Monaleezza 
MsRana 
nakidra78 
Napp
NerdSauce 
nickpoopie
Nightingale
RODI 
Rozlewis
Shana' 
sharifeh
Shifra 
shortt29 
SmileyNY 
smores 
sqzbly1908 
sweetnikki_6 
tapioca_pudding 
TracyNicole 
untamedhair 
yasunset 
~*~ShopAholic~*~


----------



## klsjackson (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm still rollersetting on each wash day. So far, so good.  I'm actually getting better at it and my time has reduced to around 30 mins.  I will try to take and post more pics.


----------



## Dee Raven (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, I guess I'll just be honest. I haven't been rollersetting. I cut off all the heat damage in my hair at the beginning of the year, which left me with two drastically different layers. The top was APL, and the back was a mix of hip, waist and BSL. So needless to say wearing stretched styles outside of twists outs wasn't going to happen. And I lent my curlformers to one of my students. 

My update is that I cut all the back to WSL. I'm planning on getting my curlformers back this week so I can try them again. Hopefully it will work out, otherwise the top of my hair should be BSL by July and I'll the back to WSL again so the difference shouldn't be so noticeable anymore.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dee Raven

I am sorry to hear about your set back. I can't speak personally about your situation, but I bet it isn't as bad as you think. My hair has extreme natural layers and I just pin the top shelf ( that is how my hair looks to me like shelfs) and rock the half up half down look. 

I am sure you will make it work! Hopefully you get happy with your length and return to what works for you.


----------



## TracyNicole (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm still setting.  I've just gotten into a lazy habit with it  I'll try to remember to come in and say hello more often.  I've been alternating between rollers and twist outs.  Most of my hair is fine but my edges still suck


----------



## Lucie (Mar 30, 2013)

Thankd for the mention. My rollersetting is coming along just fine. I get it done within 20-30 minutes. The time all depends on whether or not I am chatting while doing it, LOL!


----------



## Kimmy1978 (Mar 30, 2013)

I dropped out a while back, since I started airdrying and using flexirods on dry hair. I love that! I'm debating cutting my hair for summer, kinda tired of it right now.  We shall see....


----------



## Kimmy1978 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lucie, your hair is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I ordered the mesh wire rollers and those were a flop. No way is my hair going to work with something with so much spacing. I did a curlformer rollerset after forever and it's not so bad though the Jane Carter wrap and roll really doesn't agree with my hair anymore so I'm going to have to find something to use in it's place. I ordered some magnetic snap on rollers, so I hope I'll have better luck with that. I haven't really been doing rollersetting, but I'm going to try to up my ante this spring and see if I retain better.


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 31, 2013)

I have been roller setting every Saturday. I am getting better. I like how straight my hair gets from the set without direct heat but I still have not mastered the process so my sets usually end up being a curly updo which looks nice so I am not complaining but I will be glad when my sets are good enough to wear with my hair down. I will try to remember to take pics next weekend to send out.


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 31, 2013)

Kimmy1978 said:


> I dropped out a while back, since I started airdrying and using flexirods on dry hair. I love that! I'm debating cutting my hair for summer, kinda tired of it right now.  We shall see....



I count flexi rods as setting. I use them on dry hair to preserve a set or add a little 'umph. I would love to see your tips and pic


----------



## Blairx0 (Mar 31, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> Well I ordered the mesh wire rollers and those were a flop. No way is my hair going to work with something with so much spacing. I did a curlformer rollerset after forever and it's not so bad though the Jane Carter wrap and roll really doesn't agree with my hair anymore so I'm going to have to find something to use in it's place. I ordered some magnetic snap on rollers, so I hope I'll have better luck with that. I haven't really been doing rollersetting, but I'm going to try to up my ante this spring and see if I retain better.



Yeah I wanted mesh rollers too. I searched high and love for those things and couldn't get them to work for the life of me. I went back to hard plastic rollers with the snap on covers that same wash. 

I also had that experience with Jane Carter wrap and roll. My hair liked it but once I got into Cassia and more oils it make me hair crunchy and just weird.
Let me know what you find and maybe I will check it out. I am not using any holding product, but want to!

Get back to setting and I am sure you will surprise yourself. I am gonna be selling some rollers soon to if you are interested.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the mention, I am still consistenly rollersetting.  I was using One N Only Argan products which did wonders for my relaxed hair but was making my new growth dry and brittle.  I now use Organix Macadamia Oil Shampoo and conditioner.  I used BB Foam wrap for a while but found it was making my hair feel little coated so I switch to using Lacio Lacio and Chi Silk Fusion.   This combination is so so but I think I am a little too heavy handed with the products.  So I plan on picking up Nairobi foam wrap this week.  Lastly, I have had a 3 inch hair cut into layers which I love and makes my rollerset look full and thick.

I will post pictures of my roller set this week.


----------



## niknakmac (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi I'm still rollersetting.  That is the only heat I use on my hair.  I have moved from yellow roller to the bigger greener rollers (sorry I don't know what size they are).  The yellow ones started taking to long to dry.  I refuse to be under the dryer more than an hour.  I roller set on Saturdays and usually by Tuesday I need to flexi set because of the gym.  Overall my hair looks bouncy all week after a rollerset.


----------



## LaToya28 (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi ladies! I'm still rollersetting, but usually on dry hair. This is a set I did last week. I moisturized with Silk Dreams Wheat Germ leave in and rolled my hair on red flexirods.


----------



## Kimmy1978 (Apr 1, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I count flexi rods as setting. I use them on dry hair to preserve a set or add a little 'umph. I would love to see your tips and pic


 
I usually airdry, or sit under the dryer with my hair down straight.  When it's 80 to 90% dry, I moisture and seal and put in 4 to 5 of the purple sally's flexirods, or 3 to 4 of the maroon/brown ones.  I may return to the dryer for a few minutes, or just let it airdry completely with the rollers in.  My hair usually looks similar to my pics in post # 5930 in this thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=527413&highlight=slept+in+flexirods&page=297

To keep the curls, I moisture and seal nightly (just drops of liquid leave in and evoo) and sleep in 3 to 5 flexirods.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 1, 2013)

I had to do a 1 inch trim after my last rollerset. My ends looked terrible. They were doing well before, so I don't know what happened. The serum I hated shouldn't have caused damage like that. No worries though, I've had a lot of growth  this past year and I'm still on target for my length goal (WL by Aug.) 

As far as setting is concerned, I'll be taking a short involuntary break. I was suppose to set my hair today, but my dryer quit on me. I could have had the broken part replaced, but for $80+shipping, its was more cost efficient to buy a new one. As soon as the replacement arrives I'll be rollersetting again.


----------



## Napp (Apr 1, 2013)

How come I didn't get a tag?

Anyway, after my dominican blowout and cut I will be wearing straight from now on, I'm pretty happy that my curls bounced back but I have so little breakage and shedding when straight I don't think I will be rocking anything unstraightned until I go 100% natural.

On another note, I went to a salon looking for someone who was willing to rollerset my hair with so much new growth. can you belive I was quoted over $60 because its "more difficult". *** that!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey I'm still setting once a week with my magnetic rollers. My latest thing is doing weekly black tea rinses. Things have been a bit busy as I am getting married this Saturday!  That means my routine will be thrown off for the next two weeks while we honeymoon. When I get back I'm sure my hair will need some serious tlc. 

So far loving what roller setting is doing for the health of my hair and I look forward to continuing and getting better.


----------



## Napp (Apr 1, 2013)

I did a set using some new products. I used the Novex Argan Oil line. I had one of the smoothest sets ever. I think its because the leave in really got foamy in my hair so it acted like a leave in, a setting foam and a serum in one. My hair looks awesome.

Those red mesh rollers work wonders for my new growth. At 12 months post my roots are pretty much straight.No need for heat except on the edges. I wish I could have some larger rollers. I tried to get my hands on some conici rollers but it seems like its a bust

Larger plastic mesh rollers do exist but I am having a hard time getting some.







why is it so hard to get plastic mesh rollers bigger than 1.5 inches!?!?!

ETA: According to the Efalok website the biggest roller they have is 1.5 inches but this blogger shows the Ivory roller overlapping the red one....





I don't understand.....


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 2, 2013)

Napp you have to continue searching for 2" and larger plastic mesh rollers!  You're not the only one who needs them.  What happened to the Ethiopian/Italian rollers?   Have you looked into ordering the conici rollers directly from Italy?  Do we need to do a group buy from Italy to split the shipping?  

smores did you ever find these conici rollers?  

Please advise.  TIA


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 2, 2013)

Napp the Ivory ones are 1.75" and the red ones are 1.5"


----------



## Napp (Apr 2, 2013)

I called up the place that sells the efalok rollers in the US and they told me the largest size were "yellow" and were only 1.5 inches. 

As for the conici rollers I had a bad experience with the manufacturer and the other person I found wont ship to the US. It seems like a no go  I am starting to see why the last US distributor stopped selling them.....

Right now I am tempted to just get some of those french mesh rollers and call it a day. I really hate that only overseas companies have a monopoly on textured rollers but I guess there isn't that much demand for them.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 2, 2013)

Napp said:


> How come I didn't get a tag?
> 
> Anyway, after my dominican blowout and cut I will be wearing straight from now on, I'm pretty happy that my curls bounced back but I have so little breakage and shedding when straight I don't think I will be rocking anything unstraightned until I go 100% natural.
> 
> On another note, I went to a salon looking for someone who was willing to rollerset my hair with so much new growth. can you belive I was quoted over $60 because its "more difficult". *** that!




Sorry I didn't tag you I copied it from people who thanked the post early on, but I will certainly add you. How are your straitening your hair? I have considered adopting a roller set and flat iron routine, but I am need to get my product combo together and quick being so heavy handed if to move in that direct. I read your blog and it seems like you are doing some new methods as well. 

Also I am going to the BSS store tomorrow and will see what there hard mesh rollers are looking like. I too have outgrown some old rollers and I am looking for 1.5 inches and up. I however am shopping for plastic magentcs, but will keep my eye out for you.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 2, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Hey I'm still setting once a week with my magnetic rollers. My latest thing is doing weekly black tea rinses. Things have been a bit busy as I am getting married this Saturday!  That means my routine will be thrown off for the next two weeks while we honeymoon. When I get back I'm sure my hair will need some serious tlc.
> 
> So far loving what roller setting is doing for the health of my hair and I look forward to continuing and getting better.



Congrats on the wedding! Please post pictures once you are done living the newly wed life!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 2, 2013)

Nightingale 



			
				Nightingale had to do a 1 inch trim after my last rollerset. My ends looked terrible. They were doing well before said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your dryer. Which dryer will you be purchasing now?
> What serum do were you using? I recently started using serum myself and I am concerned about the health of my hair. Maybe your ends became damaged because the serum was blocking mositure? Report back!


----------



## Napp (Apr 2, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Sorry I didn't tag you I copied it from people who thanked the post early on, but I will certainly add you. How are your straitening your hair? I have considered adopting a roller set and flat iron routine, but I am need to get my product combo together and quick being so heavy handed if to move in that direct. I read your blog and it seems like you are doing some new methods as well.
> 
> Also I am going to the BSS store tomorrow and will see what there hard mesh rollers are looking like. I too have outgrown some old rollers and I am looking for 1.5 inches and up. I however am shopping for plastic magentcs, but will keep my eye out for you.



Right now I am thinking about rollersetting every week while just pressing the roots and flat ironing the length once a month. I just found the product that gave me the super shiny and bouncy hair in my avatar so I can't wait to test it out once I finish testing these products.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 2, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Nightingale
> Sorry to hear about your dryer. Which dryer will you be purchasing now?
> What serum do were you using? I recently started using serum myself and I am concerned about the health of my hair. Maybe your ends became damaged because the serum was blocking mositure? Report back!



Blairx0

I used the Loreal Eversleek silicone free serum.    I never had any problems with regular silicone serum, but I needed an alternative since I'm going cone free.  From now on, I'll just skip the serum and stick with my other leave ins.

I purchased another LCL Beauty Dryer. I loved my 3 years old one and the customer service at LCL has always been good. If it weren't for a bad dial that has to be soldered to fix, I'd still be using it.  The LCL reps told me they no longer solder the dials anymore, so I shouldn't have that problem with the new one.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 2, 2013)

Napp said:


> Right now I am thinking about* rollersetting every week while just pressing the roots* and flat ironing the length once a month.



I do this, but flat iron my roots instead of pressing and never flat iron the length. It works very well for me. Good Luck!


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 2, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Sorry I didn't tag you I copied it from people who thanked the post early on, but I will certainly add you. How are your straitening your hair? I have considered adopting a roller set and flat iron routine, but I am need to get my product combo together and quick being so heavy handed if to move in that direct. I read your blog and it seems like you are doing some new methods as well.
> 
> Also I am going to the BSS store tomorrow and will see what there hard mesh rollers are looking like. I too have outgrown some old rollers and I am looking for 1.5 inches and up. I however am shopping for plastic magentcs, but will keep my eye out for you.



Jumping on the bandwagon cause I didn't get tagged either


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 2, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> Jumping on the bandwagon cause I didn't get tagged either



Sorry let me get me go get my act together


----------



## Nyssa28 (Apr 4, 2013)

Blairx0 said:
			
		

> I have the same foam. Let me know how you like it!



Blairx0 - The foam is OK for rollersets that you want to wear straight.  If you want a curl that will hold, I would try a different foam.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## Nyssa28 (Apr 4, 2013)

Double post


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't post bc mine is ALWAYS a big flop! I'm still trying but maybe I don't have the right rollers. When I get paid I'm going to look into the mesh ones. I will get this ladies and when I do hopefully show off my first great set. Ive been wigging it and before I cornroll to wig for the next week I try the set twice a month but nothibg good ever comes out of it. Maybe I should try more often.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 4, 2013)

Im ready to move from wigs to rollersetting now. I have starting pics. Goal: keep thick ends and happy hair

http://public.fotki.com/loveloreal/shoulder-length-/
pw: first

i am natural and about a 4b. I want to rollerset for the rest of my life. i can grab a wig if i want a change. i don't know the best rollers to get now... going to read through here and try to retain something about roller choices.....


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 4, 2013)

Setting now on turquoise (size below red).  Nervous... Its been a long time since I did a "small" roller set.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 4, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> Im ready to move from wigs to rollersetting now. I have starting pics. Goal: keep thick ends and happy hair
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/loveloreal/shoulder-length-/
> pw: first
> ...



I basically made the same transition but I bunned in between. I can't wait to hear about your success. I think the key to a natural roller set is a rat tail comb

Alsoi can't see tour pics it ask for a password


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 6, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I basically made the same transition but I bunned in between. I can't wait to hear about your success. I think the key to a natural roller set is a rat tail comb
> 
> Alsoi can't see tour pics it ask for a password



passwd: first

There are way more details then I thought. I got magnetic rollers yesterday, but I didn't get the kind with the clip over them... so i need to take these back and get the other kind i guess.

Then, i got both a mouse and a creme. I didn't know which to get. I want to think that the creme would work better, but idk. I thought I read on here that girls were using a mousse. I will have to just try both.

I will have to get that rat tail comb because i don't have one. 

Then, I don't know how often I should be doing this. I was thinking of twice a week, but idk. Maybe once a week. Even though I will only be able to deep condition once a week then. Maybe I will baggy and bun the second half of the week. I don't like wearing ponytail holders, though, because i see them either snapping my hair or strands get twisted around them. Maybe a loose bun...

This is really going to change my regimen. I'm nervous lol I'm excited too. I hope I really get arm pit length doing this... although I may put in havana twists for a couple of months august and september if its too hot for my hair .. that way i can spritz with glycerin/water everyday again. I'm going to miss that


----------



## KiWiStyle (Apr 6, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> passwd: first
> 
> There are way more details then I thought. I got magnetic rollers yesterday, but I didn't get the kind with the clip over them... so i need to take these back and get the other kind i guess.
> 
> ...



If you have fine, low-med density hair I would use the mousse and set only once per week.  Since you have the rollers already just buy the clips, I've never use the rollers with the two pieces before but it seems like those would not allow for a tighter roll to straighten your new growth but I'm not 100% sure though.  Oh and buy a seamless rattail comb, those plastic seams on the cheap combs will rip through your hair delicate wet hair.  

I would also suggest watching YouTube videos to see how others rollerset and choose a method that would be best for you.  Also, pay attention to roller placement and how you want your finished outcome to look.  It's going to take quite a few tries before you get it right but you'll get there...don't give up.  I still haven't mastered Rollersetting and still get confused but I'm a lot better than I was when I began.  I realized that I get my best curly sets when I do the mohawk method; rolling the center pieces toward the back and the side pieces under.  I have a long head so I don't want volume on on either top or sides of my head.  

If you want to wear your hair full and straight go for the roller size that will allow you to wrap your hair around the roller 1-3 times.  If you like lots of curls then naturally you would go smaller, the smaller the roller the tighter the curl.  Personally I would begin with the larger rollers to get the hang of it, the smaller rollers take more time and patience.  

Another thing, you might want to start light handed with you products to see how your hair responds to them.  Gradually increasing if you find you didn't use enough until you get a great set. Using too much of heavy products will take longer to dry and your set will come out stiff and oily. I use my leave-in, setting foam and serum and I'm good because I'm light handed and my products aren't heavy.  Less is best. Good luck and please post pics so we can see how you did .

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 7, 2013)

So I tried the snap on magnetic rollers for the first time and it was horrendous. I somewhat made it work but I'm really bad at parting so I got stray hairs everywhere and it took forever to try. It made me realize how much more kinky my roots are compared to my ends and I think that may be the henna so I'm going to just use up the last batch on my roots and throw in the towel with it. It ended up looking more like a blowout or sorts or a really undefined braid out or something. The positive is that my hair feels fluffy and soft but with blow outs it feels rough and try. I I was going to try a silk wrap but it ended up being way to puffy to attempt that.






ended up using 21 rollers but I wished they were long as my hair kept coming over the sides













how it looked when all were removed. My roots were still very kinky and some parts were a bit damp or maybe just oily from the setting foam









I attempted to blow out the roots. Attempted being the key word here.









final results

It ended up being a lot of manipulation though so I think I'll only do traditional rollersets once a month or so and just stick to curly formers and perm rods the other times I wants a type of wet set for me hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 7, 2013)

Roller setting tonight. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 7, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> If you have fine, low-med density hair I would use the mousse and set only once per week.  Since you have the rollers already just buy the clips, I've never use the rollers with the two pieces before but it seems like those would not allow for a tighter roll to straighten your new growth but I'm not 100% sure though.  Oh and buy a seamless rattail comb, those plastic seams on the cheap combs will rip through your hair delicate wet hair.
> 
> I would also suggest watching YouTube videos to see how others rollerset and choose a method that would be best for you.  Also, pay attention to roller placement and how you want your finished outcome to look.  It's going to take quite a few tries before you get it right but you'll get there...don't give up.  I still haven't mastered Rollersetting and still get confused but I'm a lot better than I was when I began.  I realized that I get my best curly sets when I do the mohawk method; rolling the center pieces toward the back and the side pieces under.  I have a long head so I don't want volume on on either top or sides of my head.
> 
> ...



this was a ton of help. thank you sincerely for this post!!!

i think i have light hair because its of the way it moves, but dense hair because i have a lot of strands... med- heavily dense. i don't know if this is what is meant by "light" hair though...

i took the rollers back and got the kind with the clip that goes over them. half the quanity and double the price. i didn't get very many because they were expensive. now, i don't want to use them at all because i don't think i have enough. i only nave 18. but no small ones. idk. 

i did get kind of big ones, so i'm happy i got that right. i didn't think about it being easier to wear in a straight style. thanks!!

i'm going to try the mohawk style. its the only style that i see that looks like it works and is fairly simple. 

i should do it this week... maybe thursday night since i have friday off since i'm travelling over the weekend.

oh and thanks a toN!!!! about the light handed product use. i suffer from product overuse... i can see that being a disaster since i don't know what i'm doing anyway. i think i'm going to stay under the dryer for at least an hour and a half to two hours because my hair takes forever to dry.... even though this is going to test my patience.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 9, 2013)

im going to try to set on magnetic rollers and silk wrap... idk what i'm going to do during the summer... maybe the same thing with a lot of bunning if it starts to sweat out since my hubby does not like the havana twists I planned, and I don't think I will like them much on me either.... anyway

i was going to say if i make it to apl then i'm going to gift myself curlformers... but then i saw that a girl bought them on ebay for cheap... now... hmmm... i think i may have them if i stick to this by june. 

what size curlformers for shoulder length hair?? maybe shoulder length to bra strap length so that I don't grow out of them.. or is it not the same size.... theres yellow, pink, blue, green.. oy!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi everybody, I'm lurking around this challenge.  I recently did an at home flexi rod set and got a salon (beauty school) roller set. The beauty school set turned out great for only $12.  But what I really need to find out is how to maintain my curls and how long are your sets lasting?


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fhrizzball

What DC and heat protectant are you using? Those may be the culprits. You might need something with more keratin or silk to allow the straighten more so you don't have to use a blower too. 
I wash in sections that I roller set in. You could benefit from that as it makes manipulation easier. 

Also, when my roots are too puffy, I just use a flat iron on a low temp setting. Your body and curls are still so full of life though.

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 9, 2013)

Went too heavy with my heat protectant. Smells like I just came out the salon and its been 2 days.

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 9, 2013)

on second thought. i don't want curlformers yet because i don't want to wear it in spiral curls until my hair is longer...

i'm worried about moisture retention and protecting my ends. i've been able to spray with rose water/glycerin when my hair was under the wigs, and that did an amazing job for my permanently dry hair. now, though, i won't be able to do it without reverting. i'm thinking that i can baggy on dry hair, but i'm not sure if that will be just as good. besides the moisture, i guess i can wear my hair up off my shoulders so that the ends don't snap and i lose length.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 9, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> @Fhrizzball
> 
> What DC and heat protectant are you using? Those may be the culprits. You might need something with more keratin or silk to allow the straighten more so you don't have to use a blower too.
> I wash in sections that I roller set in. You could benefit from that as it makes manipulation easier.
> ...



I used the shea moisture stregthening mask mixed with the cantu natural line deep treatment mask so it had a bit of both protein and moisture for my DC. As for my heat protectant I used the Fantasia IC one but I didn't apply that until I started blowdrying my roots. My leave in was the Tresemme Naturals conditioner and the Jane Carter wrap and roll. I think for rollersets I need to find a proper leave in though as opposed to using conditioner. But I'll try parting before I wash and see if that helps. I had a few rollers left over too so maybe smaller sections as well.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm ready to join up!

I am currently transitioning from relaxed to texturized with layers that just won't go away. So my longest layer is between nl and sl. I will be using magnetic snap-on rollers with mesh end papers for my relaxed ends, Lotta Body, Olive Oil Wrap/Set Mousse and eventually the Nubian Heritage Honey & Black Seed Keratin Wrap Mousse.

I want to begin setting in order to gain big, bouncy curls without blowdrying and flat ironing. I also want to see a healthier and faster rate of growth. I just clipped my ends and did S&D a few weeks ago and I really like how full my ends look right now. I am hoping to keep this up!!

I plan to set once a week until it gets too hot to sit under the dryer.

I am so excited to get started. I will wash again tomorrow or thursday. 
Wish me luck

ETA:  I am using a soft bonnet attachment to my blowdryer AND pics

Before the henna and texturizer



2 1/2 weeks ago after texturizer but before a trim /S&D session


----------



## Saludable84 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fhrizzball

Yeah, it's all about heat protectants. When I was using leave-in and protectant, my hair never came out too good. When I just used a creamy heat protectant, it made a huge difference. The foams and sprays sometimes have alcohol and glycerin which affects outcome.

Grammatical Errors Courtesy of iPhone and Wonky iOS Updates


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 9, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> So I tried the snap on magnetic rollers for the first time and it was horrendous. I somewhat made it work but I'm really bad at parting so I got stray hairs everywhere and it took forever to try. It made me realize how much more kinky my roots are compared to my ends and I think that may be the henna so I'm going to just use up the last batch on my roots and throw in the towel with it. It ended up looking more like a blowout or sorts or a really undefined braid out or something. The positive is that my hair feels fluffy and soft but with blow outs it feels rough and try. I I was going to try a silk wrap but it ended up being way to puffy to attempt that.
> 
> ended up using 21 rollers but I wished they were long as my hair kept coming over the sides
> 
> ...



Sorry your set didn't work out. It looks like your sections needed to be much smaller esp with the snap on covers. But I know thats hard to do with such large rollers. There's only so much space on one head.

I have been eyeballing the curlformers. Do those work for a wet set?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Napp (Apr 9, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> I used the shea moisture stregthening mask mixed with the cantu natural line deep treatment mask so it had a bit of both protein and moisture for my DC. As for my heat protectant I used the Fantasia IC one but I didn't apply that until I started blowdrying my roots. My leave in was the Tresemme Naturals conditioner and the Jane Carter wrap and roll. I think for rollersets I need to find a proper leave in though as opposed to using conditioner. But I'll try parting before I wash and see if that helps. I had a few rollers left over too so maybe smaller sections as well.



Fhrizzball i think you need a better leave in too. I have used tresemme naturals to rollerset but i found it wasnt the greatest to use for rollersetting

For me if i am using a thick leave in to roll i will probably skip a foamy seting lotion. if i am using a liquidy leave in then i usualy use a foam set lotion.

Also parting before washing helps tremendously!
hth


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 9, 2013)

Magnetic set on co-washed hair.  Did my usual grey and black rollers (my black is everyone else's purple) Mohawk style.  Will flat iron my roots and wrap before heading to the beach 2night.  I set in 15 minutes and will sit under my LCL for about 40.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 9, 2013)

Fhrizzball

Sorry you had issues with your set. Honestly your effort looks better than my 1st try. I think much of your result is product dependent. I am still playing around with my products but when I go to heavy on the serum ( i use GVP Super Skinny Serum) i get a greasy messy. 

I have also found that detangling to the root is key for my kinky hair. While I may never get a relaxer straight roller set is my hair is well detangled I can get flat roots. I hope you try again and report back!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 9, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I'm ready to join up!
> 
> I am currently transitioning from relaxed to texturized with layers that just won't go away. So my longest layer is between nl and sl. I will be using magnetic snap-on rollers with mesh end papers for my relaxed ends, Lotta Body, Olive Oil Wrap/Set Mousse and eventually the Nubian Heritage Honey & Black Seed Keratin Wrap Mousse.
> 
> ...





Welcome! 

I hope you see the retention you want with rollersetting. Thus far I think rollersetting is while i am still in the hair game. I am not sure what part of IL you are in, but in Chicago is was freezing all winter and rollerset really helped me retain moisture ( thanks to the indirect heat). Now that it is starting to warm I look forward to the full bounce of curls and some big buns!

Can't wait to see more of your pics!

Nice henna results!

ETA: Curlformers work well for wet sets. I just think it depends on the look you are going for. I have heard curlformers as referred to as rollersets for dummies...so you should expect the same healthy hair results if you don't abuse that hook.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Sorry your set didn't work out. It looks like your sections needed to be much smaller esp with the snap on covers. But I know thats hard to do with such large rollers. There's only so much space on one head.
> 
> I have been eyeballing the curlformers. Do those work for a wet set?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



They are great for wet setting. If you want more length I would go for the wide or narrow as opposed to the extra wide. The more curlformers you use the sleeker it comes out. Most people have problems making them last for a while so with more curlformers you don't need to do as much separating. Also I ordered some silk covered rollers that I hear is good for preserving sets so you can also look into that, pincurling, or even pinappling the set to help with longevity.

 I got mine from ebay and I have almost every size even(I got overzealous) paired up with my soft hooded bonnet(I ordered the one that the official site sells as it holds any length of curlformers easily), my sets come out surprisingly silky.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 10, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> @Fhrizzball
> 
> Sorry you had issues with your set. Honestly your effort looks better than my 1st try. I think much of your result is product dependent. I am still playing around with my products but when I go to heavy on the serum ( i use GVP Super Skinny Serum) i get a greasy messy.
> 
> I have also found that detangling to the root is key for my kinky hair. While I may never get a relaxer straight roller set is my hair is well detangled I can get flat roots. I hope you try again and report back!



What leave in do you use for your sets by the way?


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 10, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> What leave in do you use for your sets by the way?



I use a watered down Giovanni direct leave in. I set only after I dc so sometimes I feel the leave in isn't as important


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 10, 2013)

OK so I DC'd last night with an amla and cassia gloss. I had so many rocks in my hair it took soo long to rinse. and It was so dry. but it felt really strong without that protein overload feeling. I DC'd again with shea moisture deep masque but it still felt dry. 

Finally I regained softness using the Shea Moisture moisture retention and restorative conditioner. Needless to say I ran out of time and patience to rollerset.

can I just wet my hair tonight, add setting lotion, roll and dry or do I need to wait till I rewash?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> OK so I DC'd last night with an amla and cassia gloss. I had so many rocks in my hair it took soo long to rinse. and It was so dry. but it felt really strong without that protein overload feeling. I DC'd again with shea moisture deep masque but it still felt dry.
> 
> Finally I regained softness using the Shea Moisture moisture retention and restorative conditioner. Needless to say I ran out of time and patience to rollerset.
> 
> ...



I would wet and roll


----------



## jcdlox (Apr 10, 2013)

So I'm still trying to figure out how rollersetting fits in my relaxed regimen. I'm trying to use it as a method to dry my hair then wrap it to avoid using direct heat.  My last attempt I used 1.5 inch rollers and my hair was way too curly to even try to wrap it smooth.  I only used water with a small amount of serum, no setting lotion at all.  No matter what I use my hair comes out CURLY.  How can I get a looser set. My hair is bottom of neck length.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 10, 2013)

jcdlox said:


> So I'm still trying to figure out how rollersetting fits in my relaxed regimen. I'm trying to use it as a method to dry my hair then wrap it to avoid using direct heat.  My last attempt I used 1.5 inch rollers and my hair was way too curly to even try to wrap it smooth.  I only used water with a small amount of serum, no setting lotion at all.  No matter what I use my hair comes out CURLY.  How can I get a looser set. My hair is bottom of neck length.



Too many curls is what I'm afraid of too. I plan to roller set tonight with 7/8 inch rollers. Maybe I should have gotten larger rollers. IDK...I guess I'll just put it in an up do until the curls fall some

jcdlox do you have any pics of your set?  I would like to see what you call curly.

ETA:  My hair is between nl and sl in the back and shorter on the sides


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 10, 2013)

jcdlox said:


> So I'm still trying to figure out how rollersetting fits in my relaxed regimen. I'm trying to use it as a method to dry my hair then wrap it to avoid using direct heat.  My last attempt I used 1.5 inch rollers and my hair was way too curly to even try to wrap it smooth.  I only used water with a small amount of serum, no setting lotion at all.  No matter what I use my hair comes out CURLY.  How can I get a looser set. My hair is bottom of neck length.



Maybe a ponytail rollerset. Sadly finding 2inch rollers seem to be impossible.but I an shock it was too curly on relaxed hair. Do you mean it was coiled to tightly?or the curls were too numerous?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 11, 2013)

I need to cut my relaxed ends off already!  It took forever to get my hair into these curlformers and the relaxed ends are sticking out of some of them...it's 2:45 am I exhausted!  I don't feel like looking for bobby pins to try to pin the ends...I was trying to stretch w/o heat...looks like I'll have to use a curling iron or flat iron to bump/ twirl the ends in the morning...













Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 11, 2013)

^^^ Hope you could sleep with them in


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 11, 2013)

I ordered these from China, I thought I ordered the 22", but they sent 18".  Once the relaxed ends are gone this will not be a problem ...I still need some 22" curlformers w/o paying Sally prices

Here's the results









Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 11, 2013)

jcdlox said:


> So I'm still trying to figure out how rollersetting fits in my relaxed regimen. I'm trying to use it as a method to dry my hair then wrap it to avoid using direct heat.  My last attempt I used 1.5 inch rollers and my hair was way too curly to even try to wrap it smooth.  I only used water with a small amount of serum, no setting lotion at all.  No matter what I use my hair comes out CURLY.  How can I get a looser set. My hair is bottom of neck length.



jcdlox how long is your hair?  And even though relaxed, is it still really curly?  

I would suggest trying the silk wrap method after setting.  After taking down your rollers, wrap and then wrap with Saran Wrap.  Sit back under the dryer for 15-20 mins.

I also set to wrap.  But I have fine hair (it's thick when it wants to be).  So after I flat iron my roots and wrap, my curls take my heads shape.  

Also.  Don't let them completely cool before you take them down.  Cooling them sets them in your rollers.  Take them down as soon as you come from user the dryer.  This may help them fall a bit.  HTH.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 11, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> I ordered these from China, I thought I ordered the 22", but they sent 18".  Once the relaxed ends are gone this will not be a problem ...I still need some 22" curlformers w/o paying Sally prices
> 
> Here's the results
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Sooo cute!!! But you dont look too amused in that last pic. Cant wait for my hair to get that long   on the sides 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lucie (Apr 11, 2013)

I notice that it is taking me longer to rollerset now that my hair is getting longer. It used to take me 20 - 25 minutes. Now it is taking me 25 - 30 minutes.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 11, 2013)

Napp said:


> I did a set using some new products. I used the Novex Argan Oil line. I had one of the smoothest sets ever. I think its because the leave in really got foamy in my hair so it acted like a leave in, a setting foam and a serum in one. My hair looks awesome.
> 
> Those red mesh rollers work wonders for my new growth. At 12 months post my roots are pretty much straight.No need for heat except on the edges. I wish I could have some larger rollers. I tried to get my hands on some conici rollers but it seems like its a bust
> 
> ...



Napp
What size are the ivory rollers?  In your pic it looks like they are wider in diameter than the red ones but just shorter. I think this could work for you 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Sooo cute!!! But you dont look too amused in that last pic. Cant wait for my hair to get that long   on the sides
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



mshoneyfly Thanks! I'm cranky when I don't get productive sleep (I guess it's showing in my non verbals) .  IDK what time I finally went to sleep .  I like the end result!  I think next time I'll do it earlier in the day when I don't have to leave the house, so I can let the set air dry, before bedtime.  Then I can remove the curlformers and put on a bonnet and go to sleep.


----------



## jcdlox (Apr 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Too many curls is what I'm afraid of too. I plan to roller set tonight with 7/8 inch rollers. Maybe I should have gotten larger rollers. IDK...I guess I'll just put it in an up do until the curls fall some
> 
> jcdlox do you have any pics of your set?  I would like to see what you call curly.
> 
> ETA:  My hair is between nl and sl in the back and shorter on the sides



mshoneyfly - No I don't have any pics. It comes out with my hair smooth but as if I curled it with a 1inch curling iron. I'm afraid if I manipulate it to get it wrapped I'll get breakage


----------



## jcdlox (Apr 11, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Maybe a ponytail rollerset. Sadly finding 2inch rollers seem to be impossible.but I an shock it was too curly on relaxed hair. Do you mean it was coiled to tightly?or the curls were too numerous?



I guess curls too numerous and not willing to loosen - my hair holds onto everything you give it and doesn't let go!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 12, 2013)

Great set tonight.  Did my usual magnetic set, flat ironed my roots and these are the results...













Shampoo: Loreal Sulfate Free Reconstruct Shampoo
DC: NuNaat Chocolate Hair Mask
LI:  Curly Kinks Satin Roots/SSI Coco Creme 

That's it...


----------



## ravenhairedcharm (Apr 12, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Great set tonight.  Did my usual magnetic set, flat ironed my roots and these are the results...
> 
> Shampoo: Loreal Sulfate Free Reconstruct Shampoo
> DC: NuNaat Chocolate Hair Mask
> ...



Your hair is so pretty! Look at that body!


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 12, 2013)

ok. first rollerset going down as we speak.... read. i have a ton of little ponytails. i don't know if its too many, especially considering i have big rollers. idk lol. its just my first time.

note to self- section hair when its got the oil i prepoo with and is still straight. i know i read something like that here, i don't know what i was thinking. it took me ages to section and put my hair in ponytails on drawn up wet hair.

after that, it was simple. i just sprayed with glycerin/rosewater and put setting creme on. i have foam, but i seem to like the consistency of the creme. we'll see how it works out. i used foam on one row. 

i should take a picture, but i decided to do this with no real clothes on, so there went the picture. i'll take a picture of the finished look and, if i end up liking the pattern i used, i'll take a picture of the pattern of ponytails next time. 

i put four down the middle and a few going down the sides then i have two rows from ear to ear and four in the back.. rows of two going downwards.... it was easy for me to see what i was doing this way. in previous hairstyles where i have to section my hair, i end up missing strands and snapping them or taking them from the wrong section and snapping them. i have finally realized every strand counts when one is aiming for thick hair. 

well, i'm under the dryer now. i have the option of low and high. high is burning my scalp, so low it is.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 12, 2013)

ravenhairedcharm said:


> Your hair is so pretty! Look at that body!



ravenhairedcharm thanks Mama!!! It took sometime to get back here.  But I'm loving my hair again.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 12, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> ok. first rollerset going down as we speak.... read. i have a ton of little ponytails. i don't know if its too many, especially considering i have big rollers. idk lol. its just my first time.
> 
> note to self- section hair when its got the oil i prepoo with and is still straight. i know i read something like that here, i don't know what i was thinking. it took me ages to section and put my hair in ponytails on drawn up wet hair.
> 
> ...



Pics please!


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 12, 2013)

update: so, my rollerset ended up a horrible mess. it was gross. only the roots looked ok. the rest looked like a bad blow out that got stuck in lots of hard weird bends.... like a science experiment gone wrong. 

i sprayed with with water, blew it out, and flat ironed it all. i lost lots of bits of hair (I HATE!!!! THAT!) because of the sticky stuff. i should have rewashed it, but i am supposed to be driving to houston today. we are already 2 hours late thanks to this disaster.

well, i flat ironed it, clipped the ends to feel better because i lost so many bits of hair, and am now attempting a silk wrap. this may be another waste of time because i do not wrap my hair well and although i have used clips and saran wrap, it is most likely going to be bent someplace or inflate when i take the saran wrap off 

not impressed.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 12, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> update: so, my rollerset ended up a horrible mess. it was gross. only the roots looked ok. the rest looked like a bad blow out that got stuck in lots of hard weird bends.... like a science experiment gone wrong.
> 
> i sprayed with with water, blew it out, and flat ironed it all. i lost lots of bits of hair (I HATE!!!! THAT!) because of the sticky stuff. i should have rewashed it, but i am supposed to be driving to houston today. we are already 2 hours late thanks to this disaster.
> 
> ...



What products did you use? Did something not agree with your hair?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 12, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> update: so, my rollerset ended up a horrible mess. it was gross. only the roots looked ok. the rest looked like a bad blow out that got stuck in lots of hard weird bends.... like a science experiment gone wrong.
> 
> i sprayed with with water, blew it out, and flat ironed it all. i lost lots of bits of hair (I HATE!!!! THAT!) because of the sticky stuff. i should have rewashed it, but i am supposed to be driving to houston today. we are already 2 hours late thanks to this disaster.
> 
> ...



I find it easier to cross wrap than do a traditional wrap


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 12, 2013)

Roller set on purple today - will touch up 11 week post roots with flat iron.  

Last week I set on the small greenish rollers and it gave my hair so much body.. When i have the extra drying time I'll be doing that more often


----------



## Nyssa28 (Apr 13, 2013)

I got about an inch of damaged hair cut off.  Minus the dryer time, it has taken about an hour to shampoo, deep con and rollerset.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 13, 2013)

i don't know what came over me. 

I had the best set thus far today. I went light on the product, parted exactly, detangled well, and rolled tight. I unrolled and it was perfect. Then i thought "why not do a silk wrap?

MISTAKE

I had no idea what I was doing. I also loved to forget that I can't wrap my hair. Sigh. I really screwed myself, but now i am chilling in my scarf and we will see what happens. At least my hair is soft, detangled, and moisturized.

I will post pictures tonight


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 13, 2013)

This is what happened because I didn't leave well enough alone. I'm bot mad at it, but I know my shockingly awful slik wrap skills means I will need to restyle mid week







This is how I am sleeping tonight to try to get some life in it for tomorrow.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 13, 2013)

awww! blairX

I wanted to see the curls 
Your hair should come out wavy and cute in the a.m. though

On another note I feel like Ive been stalling all evening. Im all detangled and sectioned off.  Got my spray bottle ready and Im gonna take a deep breath and get started. 

Wish me luck everybody!!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 14, 2013)

This is what I ended up with. Happy rolling ladies!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 14, 2013)

Here's my first successful self roller set


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 14, 2013)

I just wrapped it and slept in satin scarf and bonnet



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 14, 2013)

It came out pretty good!



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 14, 2013)

Another pic


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 14, 2013)

And one more


----------



## smores (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Ladies,   Finally! I have the Ethiopian salon rollers. I'm working to get them on Amazon for resell but if you're in the DMV, I'm happy to sell in person. Inbox me if interested.

The rollers are pictured below. The mesh design helps your hair dry faster than the regular magnetic rollers (for me 30 mins vs 60 mins) and the tension helps keep my natural 4a/b hair and roots straight while drying without tugging or damaging*. 

I know that sounds like a sales pitch, but its true.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 14, 2013)

I am interested in these rollers but I do not live in the DMV. When do you expect to have them on Amazon? I would be interested in pink, blue, and white.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 14, 2013)

smores, I am interested in these rollers but I do not live in the DMV. When do you expect to have them on Amazon? I would be interested in pink, blue, and white.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 14, 2013)

I set today and it came out pretty good but I am still trying to perfect my form. it gets better and better each time.


----------



## smores (Apr 14, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> smores, I am interested in these rollers but I do not live in the DMV. When do you expect to have them on Amazon? I would be interested in pink, blue, and white.




Hi Rozlewis, Thanks for your interest. Amazon is making me jump through a lot of hoops (repackaging, fees, seller setup, etc) so it will be 2-3 weeks before the listing is "live." Once on Amazon, the shipping will be inexpensive and free 2-day shipping for Prime members. If you need them sooner, I can ship USPS but I understand most people are more comfortable submitting payments through Amazon than PayPal. 

Also, I want to respect the rules of LHCF so I think I will do a full post in the seller/vendor thread or PM for sell/buy information. 

Just let me know what works best for you. Thanks again!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 14, 2013)

smores, i can pay through Paypal if that is faster. However, I am an Amazon Prime member too. Either way works for me. Since I am 7 weeks post I will be roller setting every week to try and straighten my new growth so the sooner the better for me.


----------



## smores (Apr 14, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> smores, i can pay through Paypal if that is faster. However, I am an Amazon Prime member too. Either way works for me. Since I am 7 weeks post I will be roller setting every week to try and straighten my new growth so the sooner the better for me.



Rozlewis I just PM'ed you. Thanks!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 14, 2013)

smores said:


> @Rozlewis I just PM'ed you. Thanks!



What size are the white ones and how much are the prices for each?


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok soooo I haven't been here in awhile! 

Blairx0 sadly I haven't set my hair in a long time. Due to my intense workout regimen I haven't felt like doing much to my hair...just cowash, moisturize, bun/ponytail it!  but next week it do plan to set my hair with curlformers and I will be back with pics!!! I will also work on getting back to my setting regimen because my hair seems to be at a stand still so Imma have to take care of my ends!  oh I also did my 3 month trim last month on unstretched hair.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 15, 2013)

DesignerCurls 

Looking forward to your curlformer pics. What size do you have? I am considering investing the extra wide purple and yellow ones.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly 

Your set came out lovely. Your wrap looks more liek a low bun in the pciture you posted. Did you wrap it in the traditional way or just comb it back and put on a scarf?

Either way nice work! And your hair looks shiny!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 15, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> mshoneyfly
> 
> Your set came out lovely. Your wrap looks more liek a low bun in the pciture you posted. Did you wrap it in the traditional way or just comb it back and put on a scarf?
> 
> Either way nice work! And your hair looks shiny!



Blairx0
Thanks!!  I think you could call it the traditional way. I didnt want to comb too hard so what you see in the back is one big curl that I just combed in the wrap direction. It is sort of coming out of the wrap a little there but the scarf will hold it in place without smashing the curl 

I parted the hair just above my right ear and start with the hair behind the part. I wrap the hair in the back to the right all the way to the left ear and on around to the front of my head. Here's a pic of the front:




EDTA:  I meant to say "the hair in the back to the *left*"


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 15, 2013)

Here is one more pic that might be helpful



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 15, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> What products did you use? Did something not agree with your hair?



I sprayed my hair with glycerin/rosewater...  i think that had something to do with it because it did not stay straight even after i flat ironed it. I went to Houston for the weekend and it just got poofier and poofier. I forgot that we have extremely dry air in the middle of the desert here and Houston is moist, so I should have chosen another conditioner

Then, the setting stuff that I used made it really hard, so after I took out the rollers, it was just stuck and it flaked a whole lot. I couldn't move it at all. How do you comb it into a wrap if its stuck like that? Is this a bad setting creme? I have a foam too, but I didn't use it but for a couple. For the most part I used this crappy creme.

It would have been ok until my mother-in-law wanted to "fix it" lol. First i got the lecture about how i need to perm it. NO! then, she combed it from the middle down AAAAAHHH! I wanted to scream only I don't like to embarrass people, especially older family members, so I just didn't say anything when she showed me the comb with about 10 - 15 strands in it after she ripped them out of my hair. Then she says "don't worry, my hair does that too." ANYONES HAIR WILL BE IN THE COMB IF YOU TEAR IT OUT!! i was upset. 

but

i tried to be nice. She's 72 years old and i'm barely 25. 



Fhrizzball said:


> I find it easier to cross wrap than do a traditional wrap



This sounds like it would have worked. I will try this.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 15, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> I sprayed my hair with glycerin/rosewater...  i think that had something to do with it because it did not stay straight even after i flat ironed it. I went to Houston for the weekend and it just got poofier and poofier. I forgot that we have extremely dry air in the middle of the desert here and Houston is moist, so I should have chosen another conditioner
> 
> Then, the setting stuff that I used made it really hard, so after I took out the rollers, it was just stuck and it flaked a whole lot. I couldn't move it at all. How do you comb it into a wrap if its stuck like that? Is this a bad setting creme? I have a foam too, but I didn't use it but for a couple. For the most part I used this crappy creme.
> 
> ...



When my hair doesn't come out right, i just jump in the shower and rinse it. If I feel I need more conditioning, I add some vo5, rinse and start over


----------



## smores (Apr 15, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> What size are the white ones and how much are the prices for each?



I PM'ed you!


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 15, 2013)

mshoneyfly that would have really worked. i would have done that only we were supposed to be in Houston at a certain time and I had already made us run behind

i feel like i owe my hair an apology lol. i don't know how yet, but i will find a way to leave it alone for a while. 

what are you all using to set it if you wrap afterwards?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 15, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> i feel like i owe my hair an apology lol. i don't know how yet, but i will find a way to leave it alone for a while.
> 
> what are you all using to set it if you wrap afterwards?



I used the nubian heritage honey & black seed heat protect keratin wrap mousse to set my hair. After washing and conditioning I moisturized with shea moisture restorative conditioner and detangled.  Then I added the mousse all over and began rolling. To rewet the hair I used a spray bottle with water and a little of the sm restorative


----------



## DesignerCurls (Apr 16, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> DesignerCurls
> 
> Looking forward to your curlformer pics. What size do you have? I am considering investing the extra wide purple and yellow ones.



I have the extra wide and long ones. Blairx0 I like them better because the give me more of a rollerset look. I also have the extra long and wide too but I use them mostly on my daughters or if I want a stretched updo for myself.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm having a hard time finding a natural setting product. I don't want Nubian heritage. I'm thinking of Jane Carter. So far the products I have/want to try are SSI coco creme LI, serum (either SD endtegrity, Komaza matani serum or jojoba hemp, or SSI serum), and some foam wrap lotion?

Any new suggestions? That are natural/organic only or you stand for no matter what... I really want my first set next month to be awesome on the first try...


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 16, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm having a hard time finding a natural setting product. I don't want Nubian heritage. I'm thinking of Jane Carter. So far the products I have/want to try are SSI coco creme LI, serum (either SD endtegrity, Komaza matani serum or jojoba hemp, or SSI serum), and some foam wrap lotion?
> 
> Any new suggestions? That are natural/organic only or you stand for no matter what... I really want my first set next month to be awesome on the first try...



I would advise against Jane Carter from personal experience as I used it and it tangles my hair and doesn't really have any slip. I have to add it to my spray bottle now and I can't be heavy with it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 16, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> I would advise against Jane Carter from personal experience as I used it and it tangles my hair and doesn't really have any slip. I have to add it to my spray bottle now and I can't be heavy with it.



Oh dang! Welp! Back to the drawing board...


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 16, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Oh dang! Welp! Back to the drawing board...



I used Jane carter without much issue. Until I starting using cassia. It didn't play well with cassia and the results weren't that great in the first place so I decided to just let it go.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 16, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I used Jane carter without much issue. Until I starting using cassia. It didn't play well with cassia and the results weren't that great in the first place so I decided to just let it go.



Ok. Since I'm starting henna/cassia treatments I will definitely leave that alone... so just my leave in, serum, and water? What about if I want a curlier look? Will it still work/curls last?


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 16, 2013)

Babygrowth

I have been using just leave-in, serum and water, but I am interested in trying: Coconut & Hibiscus Frizz-Free Curl Mousse to get more life out of my curls 

But i can't seem to find any reviews


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 16, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I have been using just leave-in, serum and water, but I am interested in trying: Coconut & Hibiscus Frizz-Free Curl Mousse to get more life out of my curls
> 
> But i can't seem to find any reviews



I forgot about this new mousse... I will use curls goddess curls for rod sets... but shea moisture is finicky with my hair... I will find something...


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 16, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I forgot about this new mousse... I will use curls goddess curls for rod sets... but shea moisture is finicky with my hair... I will find something...



Once you do please report back


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 16, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> I used the nubian heritage honey & black seed heat protect keratin wrap mousse to set my hair. After washing and conditioning I moisturized with shea moisture restorative conditioner and detangled.  Then I added the mousse all over and began rolling. To rewet the hair I used a spray bottle with water and a little of the sm restorative



thank you mshoneyfly you are natural too, right? i thought i read that. your rollerset came out nicely. i am going to try it. first, though, i will try the foam that i have at least once. we'll see how it goes


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 16, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> thank you mshoneyfly you are natural too, right? i thought i read that. your rollerset came out nicely. i am going to try it. first, though, i will try the foam that i have at least once. we'll see how it goes



apple_natural

No Im sorry...not natural just texlaxed but thanks for the compliment cus I love my texture.


----------



## apple_natural (Apr 17, 2013)

oh ok. well it still looks good  ... i found some natural rollersetters online. theirs look really good, so i will try this again.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 17, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> oh ok. well it still looks good  ... i found some natural rollersetters online. theirs look really good, so i will try this again.



apple_natural
Yeah, don't give up. It can be done!  Prior to this hhj I have been doing my own hair since I was about 14 so Ive had a lot of practice. Self relaxing since 16, curling and flat ironing since 14, cornrows, single braids, all dat!

I think thats why it worked pretty well on the first try


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 18, 2013)

rolling tonight. Pictures to come.


----------



## Napp (Apr 18, 2013)

i dont know if i will set my hair on rollers this weekend or just do a twist out.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 18, 2013)

Napp said:


> i dont know if i will set my hair on rollers this weekend or just do a twist out.



Twist out on stretched hair maybe?


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 18, 2013)

Roller are out




Flat ironed roots



Finger combed back


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 19, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Roller are out
> 
> Flat ironed roots
> 
> Finger combed back


I love it!  It looks smooth and fluffy at the same time. Good job!


----------



## smores (Apr 19, 2013)

apple_natural said:


> oh ok. well it still looks good  ... i found some natural rollersetters online. theirs look really good, so i will try this again.



Can you share links to the natural rollersetters? I love finding more people like me (us); it's great inspiration.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 19, 2013)

smores said:


> Can you share links to the natural rollersetters? I love finding more people like me (us); it's great inspiration.



Check post number 2 all the way in the beginning of the thread. I posted about 5 links for natural Rollersetthat helped me


----------



## smores (Apr 19, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Check post number 2 all the way in the beginning of the thread. I posted about 5 links for natural Rollersetthat helped me



Got it! Thanks!


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 19, 2013)

When you're brushing out the curls from the roller to do a doobie, do you use a paddle brush or a comb?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 19, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> When you're brushing out the curls from the roller to do a doobie, do you use a paddle brush or a comb?



Laylaa
I am relaxed/ texlaxed and I use a wide tooth comb to direct the curls around my head. I haven't used a paddle brush since I began my hair journey. It pulls out too much hair

Then I use a very soft boar bristle brush for final smoothing on top and around edges


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly



mshoneyfly said:


> Laylaa
> I am relaxed/ texlaxed and I use a wide tooth comb to direct the curls around my head. I haven't used a paddle brush since I began my hair journey. It pulls out too much hair




So a comb doesn't make the hair look too piece-y and separated for you? The reason I asked is because I thought a denman/boar brush would make the hair more uniform and easier to wrap.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 19, 2013)

laylaaa said:


> mshoneyfly
> 
> So a comb doesn't make the hair look too piece-y and separated for you? The reason I asked is because I thought a denman/boar brush would make the hair more uniform and easier to wrap.



Well...when the hair is in the wrap its going in one direction (around the head) and you're trying to completely change direction. A brush, esp a denman or paddle would be too rough on my hair. I use my fingers for most of the styling after i get the hair to change direction

Laylaa
Check out my pics of roller set and wrap on page 49


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 20, 2013)

I am 8 weeks post and you would not know it. My rollerset turned out really nice. I purchased some of those rollers from smores and they really made a difference. My hair came out straight, plenty of shine, and full of body. I could not post pics cause my 8 year old photographer is outside playing. Husband is busy and he thinks I am crazy with this hair stuff. I will try to take pics of next weeks set.


----------



## laylaaa (Apr 20, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Well...when the hair is in the wrap its going in one direction (around the head) and you're trying to completely change direction. A brush, esp a denman or paddle would be too rough on my hair. I use my fingers for most of the styling after i get the hair to change direction
> 
> Laylaa
> Check out my pics of roller set and wrap on page 49



Yeah, that makes sense. I'm trying my best to educate myself on the little steps that can make or break a roller set so figured I'd ask around, all the theory in the world won't help though if I don't stop bunning soon!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 20, 2013)

smores are you on Amazon, yet?  Rozlewis is stating your Ethiopian/Italian rollers are getting her roots straight and smooth in the above post.  Please advise!  TIA


----------



## smores (Apr 20, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I am 8 weeks post and you would not know it. My rollerset turned out really nice. I purchased some of those rollers from smores and they really made a difference. My hair came out straight, plenty of shine, and full of body. I could not post pics cause my 8 year old photographer is outside playing. Husband is busy and he thinks I am crazy with this hair stuff. I will try to take pics of next weeks set.



Thanks for posting Rozlewis. I'm glad your hair turned out good! Looking forward to the pics! BTW: my BF feels the same way about my hair "obsession." He just doesn't get it.


----------



## smores (Apr 20, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> smores are you on Amazon, yet?  Rozlewis is stating your Ethiopian/Italian rollers are getting her roots straight and smooth in the above post.  Please advise!  TIA



Hi MileHighDiva! I'm not on Amazon yet, but I can PM you the info if you're interested in purchasing the rollers via PayPal like Rozlewis did. Just let me know!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 21, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> I am 8 weeks post and you would not know it. My rollerset turned out really nice. I purchased some of those rollers from smores and they really made a difference. My hair came out straight, plenty of shine, and full of body. I could not post pics cause my 8 year old photographer is outside playing. Husband is busy and he thinks I am crazy with this hair stuff. I will try to take pics of next weeks set.



  Your little photographer! Soo cute 

I did an old school wet wrap this time. I henna'd my big sis and tried pink clay for the first time on myself. Too pooped to do rollers


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 21, 2013)

MileHighDiva, if you have never purchased via PayPal it is easy and painless. smores, ships fast and the rollers were packed securely. Service was exceptional.

I was invoiced on 4/15/13
I paid the invoice on 4/16/13
The rollers shipped on 4/17/13
smores, sent an e-mail confirmation with a tracking number on 4/17/13
I received the rollers on 4/19/13
I used the rollers on 4/20/13


----------



## GrowAHead (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm under the dryer now.. I set on green (smaller than red probably 1".  I love the body it gives my wrap but I hate the drying time!!!


----------



## Altruisticoam (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm back and I'm officially a married lady!!!


Just started back with my roller sets and am experimenting with alternating rolling hair up and down....my technique needs help but it shows promise. I'll try it a couple more time before I go back to the regular all down.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 27, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I'm back and I'm officially a married lady!!!
> 
> Just started back with my roller sets and am experimenting with alternating rolling hair up and down....my technique needs help but it shows promise. I'll try it a couple more time before I go back to the regular all down.



Awww!!!  How gorgeous!  You looked absolutely divine!!  And soo happy!  Congrats!

Now lets get back to work


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 27, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> I'm under the dryer now.. I set on green (smaller than red probably 1".  I love the body it gives my wrap but I hate the drying time!!!




I use the green ones too. I am mostly neck length so these work the best for me


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 27, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> I'm back and I'm officially a married lady!!!
> 
> Just started back with my roller sets and am experimenting with alternating rolling hair up and down....my technique needs help but it shows promise. I'll try it a couple more time before I go back to the regular all down.



Congrats on the nuptials. You look stunning


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 28, 2013)

All rolled up and under the dryer. I have a suspicion this cassia powder is linger, so we shall see what I end up with!

I will post pictures tonight. Hot mess or not these rollers sets have my hair SSK free and my ends looking good.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 28, 2013)

Set this weekend and this is the first time I wore my hair down since roller setting. i think the trick is to make sure you have the right size rollers. I am mastering this process finally.


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 28, 2013)

Rollers are out vi have attempted to pin curl for the first time. I will try to take another pic in the morning


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 29, 2013)

Didn't feel like rolling so I put in some bantu knots after air drying to about 90%. I like the way it looks pretty well. Now I have pin curls for sleeping so I should have nice waves tomorrow


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 29, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Didn't feel like rolling so I put in some bantu knots after air drying to about 90%. I like the way it looks pretty well. Now I have pin curls for sleeping so I should have nice waves tomorrow



Can you post pictures please? My hair is probably about your length and I think bantu knots will be cute but I would like to see it on someone else too! mshoneyfly


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 29, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> Can you post pictures please? My hair is probably about your length and I think bantu knots will be cute but I would like to see it on someone else too! mshoneyfly



Babygrowth
OK you twisted my arm 
I didnt take any pics yesterday before pin curling but it was a nice uniform wave all the way down the shaft. Here it is today after taking out the pin curls. The pics dont quite do it justice. My hair is still layered so that helps. 











If you try it I wanna see pics...pretty please!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 29, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Babygrowth
> OK you twisted my arm
> I didnt take any pics yesterday before pin curling but it was a nice uniform wave all the way down the shaft. Here it is today after taking out the pin curls. The pics dont quite do it justice. My hair is still layered so that helps.
> 
> If you try it I wanna see pics...pretty please!!



Thank you! I like it! I can't wait to try it and I will definitely post pics.


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 30, 2013)

** Saving my spot *** After reading through this entire thread, all the dryer comparisons, and several blogs re: roller setting, I broke down and bought a Pibbs this morning. Can't wait! I've been bunning and wearing french braids since January. Looking forward to wearing it down on occasion without the flat iron and blow dryer  (but I'm going to stick to bunning most of the time...trying to get to MBL this year)

Will post my info when it arrives...have patience with me ladies when I start asking questions - I really suck at doing roller sets!


----------



## Blairx0 (Apr 30, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> ** Saving my spot *** After reading through this entire thread, all the dryer comparisons, and several blogs re: roller setting, I broke down and bought a Pibbs this morning. Can't wait! I've been bunning and wearing french braids since January. Looking forward to wearing it down on occasion without the flat iron and blow dryer  (but I'm going to stick to bunning most of the time...trying to get to MBL this year)
> 
> Will post my info when it arrives...have patience with me ladies when I start asking questions - I really suck at doing roller sets!



Can't wait to watch you become successful. I bun as well. I normally wear my hair down two days and then bun the rest of the time. I think it has really helped me in a variety of areas with my hair health. Hope you will experience the same


----------



## mshoneyfly (Apr 30, 2013)

So Ive been trying to figure out how to moisturize without flattening my nice waves from my bantu knot out. Then I remembered this moisturizing spritz recipe from YT. 

It has AVJ, glycerin, rose water, cocoveda oil, shea moisture damage repair hair & scalp serum (has keratin), water and vitamin e. When my SAA comes, i will add some of that too. 

It really does the job!  I used it last night before pin curling and my hair is still soo moist without feeling greasy. Its shiny too and shows off my henna color nicely.

I think I just made my newest staple!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Apr 30, 2013)

Checking in.  Still setting weekly.  Currently under the dryer after a wash/DC and leave-in.  I'm still setting only with my leave-in of choice and hair is still full and bouncy.  Since I'm only 3 weeks post relaxed, I have no need to flat iron my roots


----------



## Saludable84 (May 1, 2013)

I used CHI Silk Infusion as a heat protectant this week and I will be using that a heat protectant from now on, except on protein days. Im not sure if keratin and silk on the same day are a good idea, so I will my crece pelo nearby for that. Anyway, the CHI gave me a smooth rollerset and I was able to use a higher temperature under the dryer (I assumed this was necessary as CHI does penetrate and not using enough heat may make it hard) and when I finished, my rollers were so smooth I thought I did something wrong. I also have stronger strands and less breakage. This stuff will make me addicted to rollersetting.


----------



## TwoSnapsUp (May 1, 2013)

I want to start roller setting my hair. Does anyone use those rollers than heat up? Are they safe? TIA!


----------



## Blairx0 (May 6, 2013)

TwoSnapsUp said:


> I want to start roller setting my hair. Does anyone use those rollers than heat up? Are they safe? TIA!



I havent but have seen great results on relaxed hair


----------



## Blairx0 (May 8, 2013)

I missed my weekend set and set yesterday instead. I flat ironed and slept in flexi rods. I will post pictures later on today.


----------



## caliscurls (May 8, 2013)

Got my Pibbs today  quick question - do you guys use protein every time you roller set? My wet relaxed hair is a tad fragile (used protein last week to strengthen it up) but it tends to not be able to tolerate a great deal of protein.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 8, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Got my Pibbs today  quick question - do you guys use protein every time you roller set? My wet relaxed hair is a tad fragile (used protein last week to strengthen it up) but it tends to not be able to tolerate a great deal of protein.



I use cassia 2 or 3 times a month's with Greek yogurt, so that is the only protein my hair needs. Hopefully some relaxed ladies will chime in


----------



## Blairx0 (May 8, 2013)

Forgot to take a pic the morning, but here is my hair right before bed time. I did a Rollerset set , partial flat iron and slept in flexi rods


----------



## Babygrowth (May 9, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Forgot to take a pic the morning, but here is my hair right before bed time. I did a Rollerset set , partial flat iron and slept in flexi rods



Your hair is just flourishing with these rollersets! Gorgeous!


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 9, 2013)

Did a Bantu knot out earlier this week


----------



## Blairx0 (May 9, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Did a Bantu knot out earlier this week



Nice work! How did you secure your knots


----------



## Saludable84 (May 9, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Got my Pibbs today  quick question - do you guys use protein every time you roller set? My wet relaxed hair is a tad fragile (used protein last week to strengthen it up) but it tends to not be able to tolerate a great deal of protein.



I use CHI silk infusion now. I know that fragile feeling you speak of. CHI is good enough to provide protein to strengthen the hair but not overpower it. It's a good heat protectant and your hair will stay moisturized for days.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## caliscurls (May 9, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I use CHI silk infusion now. I know that fragile feeling you speak of. CHI is good enough to provide protein to strengthen the hair but not overpower it. It's a good heat protectant and your hair will stay moisturized for days.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Saludable84 what is your technique? I have some CHI silk infusion left over from my blow dry/flat iron days. Do you apply a tad to each section being rolled or to all of your hair at once?


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 9, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Nice work! How did you secure your knots



Thanks...I used bobby pins then secured with a scarf


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 9, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> Did a Bantu knot out earlier this week



Altruisticoam
Oooh!!! cute curls 
What products did you use before putting in the Bantu knots


----------



## Saludable84 (May 9, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> Saludable84 what is your technique? I have some CHI silk infusion left over from my blow dry/flat iron days. Do you apply a tad to each section being rolled or to all of your hair at once?



I apply it to each section. I section the hair in 5 and apply it to eat section as I rollerset, not sooner. I also rewet with water before applying.


----------



## Angelicus (May 10, 2013)

I'm not in the challenge per se, but I do roller set my hair 2x. My hair always looks lush and healthy. Love roller setting so dearly!


----------



## Blairx0 (May 10, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> I'm not in the challenge per se, but I do roller set my hair 2x. My hair always looks lush and healthy. Love roller setting so dearly!



Your hair looks fantastic! Thanks so much for sharing. You definitely don't have to be on the challenge, but hair inspiration is always welcome. What products do you use of your sets.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 10, 2013)

Sitting under my Pibbs right now. For some reason the process of detangling and rolling my hair was easy. I am 11 weeks post. I plan to relax at 13 weeks post but if next weeks wash day is like today I may hold off for another couple of weeks. My hair feels strong and there was very little breakage. We'll see how next week wash day goes.


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 10, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> Altruisticoam
> Oooh!!! cute curls
> What products did you use before putting in the Bantu knots



Thanks! Actually all I used was my cantu Shea butter leave in. At night I moisturizer with scurl and seal with coconut oil and redo the Bantu knots.


----------



## Angelicus (May 11, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Your hair looks fantastic! Thanks so much for sharing. You definitely don't have to be on the challenge, but hair inspiration is always welcome. What products do you use of your sets.



Thank you! Most of the time I use Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner as a leave-in. Sometimes I use a mixture of the conditioner with Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion to have a harder set.

I have been pin curling my hair at night lately... Finally figured out how to do it correctly. I have to twist at the hairline before curling and securing with a pin. Love it! I wish more people would roller set.

Sent from my phone using LHCF app.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 11, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> Thank you! Most of the time I use Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter Conditioner as a leave-in. Sometimes I use a mixture of the conditioner with Motions Foaming Wrap Lotion to have a harder set.
> 
> I have been pin curling my hair at night lately... Finally figured out how to do it correctly. I have to twist at the hairline before curling and securing with a pin. Love it! I wish more people would roller set.
> 
> Sent from my phone using LHCF app.



I can't pin curl for the life at me. I will have to try the twist and pin method!


----------



## caliscurls (May 11, 2013)

Doing my first roller set of the year, sitting under the dryer now. Things didn't quite go as planned but hopefully this turns out well. Here's what I did

Thoroughly detangled with my pre-poo mix on dry hair
Pre-parted my hair in sections like Ms. Kibibi
Unraveled and added AO Honey Suckle Rose to each section then lightly twisted (in the same sections). Let that sit for 30 min
Hopped in the shower and for each section:
- rinsed
- clarified with suave naturals daily clarifier....the porosity of my hair started going up so I quickly grabbed my PC conditioner
- rinsed the suave out, added the PC, then rinsed after about a min and twisted backed up

Roller set using the Mohawk method. Since my hair was in sections already  I decided against the Chi Silk Infusion lest i use too much.
- thoroughly applied Roux 619 leave in to my entire head..without undoing the sections
Then by section: 
- applied tressemme naturals moisture rich conditioner, just a dab
- sprayed each section thoroughly with my water mix (contained a cap full of SAA and 2 vials of Roux 619)
- combed with a large tooth comb then a fine tooth comb
- then rolled upwards

Observations 
- my crown continues to be a problem area when detangling
- this took me waaaaaay too long, more then 3 hours and I just got under the dryer   I'll get better with time though, I really wanted to do this right today
- I almost ran out of clips  and discovered not all clips are created equal. Definitely prefer the super long and the kind that flushed up against the roller
- the tressemme helped with slip but I didn't realize this until I was having issues with the Mohawk and decided to use a tad more for the other sections
- many a hair was lost in the exercise....I'm assuming that since I haven't really combed my hair like this in eons some if it is shed hair, the rest no doubt breakage..again I'll get better with time

Sorry for the long post...I'm grateful for any tips you may have


----------



## caliscurls (May 11, 2013)

Results are in! Not bad at all! I'll post a pic later, i'm about to go out but:
- no breakage at take down
- it seemed a smidgen oily at first, I suspect this is from all the extra 619, which I'll reduce in half next time to my normal 2 vials
- roots in the Mohawk where straighter than everywhere else, that's also where I had the best clips so they stayed tighter 
- although not part of the original plan I flat ironed the roots on 300 

DH likes it, said I look one of the supremes lol


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 12, 2013)

Did a magnetic set on Thursday... Results were gorge.  I did this directly following a steam on dry hair... Hair felt so good.  Doing a set today after DC'ing with Silicon mix... Will post result pics.


----------



## caliscurls (May 12, 2013)

Here's the pic from yesterday, it was really soft. Last night I put 7 large flexi rods in before bed to smooth the new growth more and it looks even better today to me


----------



## ElegantElephant (May 12, 2013)

I love doing roller sets.  My only problem is that I can't seem to maintain my fabulous curls after the set. When I "try" pin curling, my curls are flat and frizzy, so I end up wrapping my hair and wearing it straight. Any suggestions????


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 13, 2013)

ElegantElephant said:


> I love doing roller sets.  My only problem is that I can't seem to maintain my fabulous curls after the set. When I "try" pin curling, my curls are flat and frizzy, so I end up wrapping my hair and wearing it straight. Any suggestions????



ElegantElephant... Do you use a setting lotion or curl product?


----------



## janeemat (May 13, 2013)

Angelicus said:


> I'm not in the challenge per se, but I do roller set my hair 2x. My hair always looks lush and healthy. Love roller setting so dearly!


 
Beautiful Angelicus!!!  So are you rollersetting 2x per week?  I did when I first began my hair journey and my hair was gorgeous then ALL the time.


----------



## Lucie (May 13, 2013)

I don't wrap my hair anymore after I brush my curls out from the rollerset. I just put it in a loose bun. When I want my hair out, it looks soooooooo soft and pretty.


----------



## ElegantElephant (May 13, 2013)

@DominicanBrazilian82, I use Lacio Lacio setting lotion diluted with water. My curls are soft and bouncy, but after I pincurl it, my curls are flat. I probably need to work on pin curling to maintain my curls.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 13, 2013)

ElegantElephant said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82, I use Lacio Lacio setting lotion diluted with water. My curls are soft and bouncy, but after I pincurl it, my curls are flat. I probably need to work on pin curling to maintain my curls.



ElegantElephant My advice to you is to buy some large flexis and put like 4 or 5 in, or use a setting lotion with a firmer hold than leave-in.  Your curls will naturally flatten a bit when you pin curl because you are sleeping on them.  That's why really big flexis might be a good option for you.


----------



## ElegantElephant (May 13, 2013)

Thanks DominicanBrazilian82!!! I'll definitely try the large flexis.


----------



## smores (May 14, 2013)

janeemat said:


> Beautiful Angelicus!!!  So are you rollersetting 2x per week?  I did when I first began my hair journey and my hair was gorgeous then ALL the time.



I started an intense workout plan this week and I think I'm going to have to wash my hair twice a week but I'm worried. I'm concerned about sitting under the dryer that much. How did y'all keep your hair moisturized?


----------



## smores (May 14, 2013)

smores said:


> I started an intense workout plan this week and I think I'm going to have to wash my hair twice a week but I'm worried. I'm concerned about sitting under the dryer that much. How did y'all keep your hair moisturized?



Meant to tag janeemat Angelicus Thanks Ladies!


----------



## janeemat (May 14, 2013)

smores said:


> Meant to tag @janeemat @Angelicus Thanks Ladies!


 
I ALWAYS deep cond first whenever I do a rollerset.  Deep conditioning keeps the hair moisturized.  Deep cond and rollersetting twice a week is a lot, but it kept my hair on point and swanging.  If I was not on a bunning mission right now, I would go right back to doing this.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 14, 2013)

smores said:


> Meant to tag janeemat Angelicus Thanks Ladies!



Although not tagged smores, I agree with janeemat.  I've rollerset up to 3 x's in one week before and I always apply moisture during my DC process.  I never M&S with a rollerset (so never since this is my everyday style).  I allow my hair to condition well while wet and apply a really good Leave-in (something silicone-y) to prevent moisture escape.


----------



## smores (May 15, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Although not tagged smores, I agree with janeemat.  I've rollerset up to 3 x's in one week before and I always apply moisture during my DC process.  I never M&S with a rollerset (so never since this is my everyday style).  I allow my hair to condition well while wet and apply a really good Leave-in (something silicone-y) to prevent moisture escape.



3Xs a week?!? I think my hair would love and hate me. I have a steamer for deep conditioning and I must say it makes such a difference in the moisturizing of my hair. I may try it 2Xs next week. Of course the next step is becoming faster at "doing" my hair. Rolling takes at least an hour. Drying is only 20 mins (I use ventilated rollers). I'm just so slow at rolling. My arms even hurt; actually that's the result of being both slow and out of shape. 

Can y'all share your leave-ins? Esp the silicone versions.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 15, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Although not tagged smores, I agree with janeemat.  I've rollerset up to 3 x's in one week before and I always apply moisture during my DC process.  I never M&S with a rollerset (so never since this is my everyday style).  I allow my hair to condition well while wet and apply a really good Leave-in (something silicone-y) to prevent moisture escape.




Omg. How do you have the time?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 16, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Omg. How do you have the time?


 
Blairx0 - That week that I did 3 happened first on a Saturday, then on a Tuesday, then on a Friday.  I barely do two a week.  But two is the average.  I just hate flat hair.  And a bun doesn't cut it when I'm tryna be cute all the time.  So I will sacrifice sleep to set.  Plus... I've gotten so good at setting (I do the same Mohawk style each time) that it takes me about 1.5 hours (including drying time) to be done with it.  So 1.5 hours of setting gets me 3-4 days of cuteness.  It all balances itself.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 16, 2013)

smores said:


> 3Xs a week?!? I think my hair would love and hate me. I have a steamer for deep conditioning and I must say it makes such a difference in the moisturizing of my hair. I may try it 2Xs next week. Of course the next step is becoming faster at "doing" my hair. Rolling takes at least an hour. Drying is only 20 mins (I use ventilated rollers). I'm just so slow at rolling. My arms even hurt; actually that's the result of being both slow and out of shape.
> 
> Can y'all share your leave-ins? Esp the silicone versions.


 
smores... I use SheScentIt (SSI) Coco Crème LI, Lacio Lacio LI, CurlyKinks Satin Roots LI and my new fav is BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil LI (I actually really love this whole line... including the Reconstruct DC).  Not sure their exact ingredients.  I will double check when I get home tonight.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 17, 2013)

Magnetic set with gray and black (purple) rollers.  Did a Gleau Oil and SSI Banana Brûlée prepoo for about 2 hours.   Poo washed with Loreal Sulfate Free Poo, Joico condish and BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil LI (Iron Guard and Thermal Protection *Bonus*) smores it has Trimeticone in it.

Results:
















Nitey Nite.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Magnetic set with gray and black (purple) rollers.  Did a Gleau Oil and SSI Banana Brûlée prepoo for about 2 hours.   Poo washed with Loreal Sulfate Free Poo, Joico condish and BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil LI (Iron Guard and Thermal Protection *Bonus*) smores it has Trimeticone in it.
> 
> Results:
> 
> Nitey Nite.



Your hair is growing nice and thick!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 17, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Your hair is growing nice and thick!



Girl I'm trying!  But thank you.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Magnetic set with gray and black (purple) rollers.  Did a Gleau Oil and SSI Banana Brûlée prepoo for about 2 hours.   Poo washed with Loreal Sulfate Free Poo, Joico condish and BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil LI (Iron Guard and Thermal Protection *Bonus*) smores it has Trimeticone in it.
> 
> Results:
> 
> Nitey Nite.



This... right here... makes me want to start rollersetting now! Your hair is also just flourishing! I love it!


----------



## GrowAHead (May 17, 2013)

Set on red mesh yesterday and left it curly.  The NG struggle is REAL- detangling and setting this bone straight/relaxed/15weeksofnewgrowth hair is not a game.


----------



## smores (May 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Magnetic set with gray and black (purple) rollers.  Did a Gleau Oil and SSI Banana Brûlée prepoo for about 2 hours.   Poo washed with Loreal Sulfate Free Poo, Joico condish and BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil LI (Iron Guard and Thermal Protection *Bonus*) smores it has Trimeticone in it.
> 
> Results:
> 
> ...



DominicanBrazilian82 Thanks so much for the information! Your hair looks amazing! I'm off to research all of the products you listed, especially Trimeticone and your prepoo. I prepoo and it makes all the difference in the world when trying to detangle.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 17, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> This... right here... makes me want to start rollersetting now! Your hair is also just flourishing! I love it!



It is!!! I'm doing a happy dance right now :dance: My 1 Year hairversary is coming up on the 1st.  Can't wait to post then and now pics!!!

Thank you Babygrowth


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 17, 2013)

smores said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 Thanks so much for the information! Your hair looks amazing! I'm off to research all of the products you listed, especially Trimeticone and your prepoo. I prepoo and it makes all the difference in the world when trying to detangle.



I haven't pre-poo'd in months!!! Literally.  I started again last week when I steamed on dry hair with GSO and SD Chocolate Smoothie.  The results made me realize how crucial this is or my hair.  This week I applied my oil first (Gleau) and then the conditioner (both relaxer style), packed for my cruise and was amazed after I took down my rollers.   Thanks for the compliment smores.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 17, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Magnetic set with gray and black (purple) rollers.  Did a Gleau Oil and SSI Banana Brûlée prepoo for about 2 hours.   Poo washed with Loreal Sulfate Free Poo, Joico condish and BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil LI (Iron Guard and Thermal Protection *Bonus*) smores it has Trimeticone in it.
> 
> Results:
> 
> Nitey Nite.



DominicanBrazilian82
Sooo beautiful!!
I cant wait for my hair to grow out more on the sides and front. Then I can use larger rollers and get more of a relaxed flat ironed look like yours. I use the 7/8 inch rollers so I get more of a wavy look


----------



## GrowAHead (May 17, 2013)

After I touch up I'ma see if I can recreate that all star DominicanBrazilian82 rollerwrap!


----------



## Lucie (May 17, 2013)

I rollerset last night. Does anyone notice that as their hair gets longer, so does their setting time? I used to average about 24-25 minutes. Now it is 29-30.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 17, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> DominicanBrazilian82
> Sooo beautiful!!
> I cant wait for my hair to grow out more on the sides and front. Then I can use larger rollers and get more of a relaxed flat ironed look like yours. I use the 7/8 inch rollers so I get more of a wavy look



Thank you mshoneyfly I had the same short side issues too.  They never grew.  Ever.  But they are starting to gain some really sexy length and I am sooo thrilled.  It took some time, and some areas are still a little short, but it's getting there.  Thank you for the lovely compliment.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 17, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> After I touch up I'ma see if I can recreate that all star DominicanBrazilian82 rollerwrap!



You can Mama!!! I get better each time I do it.  Practice and patience.  I don't think I will ever pick up a blow dryer again if I don't absolutely have to (I mean like I would have to be somewhere 10 minutes ago).  Rollersetting and wrapping gives my hair amazing body.  I wouldn't trade it in for nothing.


----------



## cherishlove (May 18, 2013)

Do you all let your hair Airdry with the rollers or do you all have dryers you sit under.


----------



## smores (May 18, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Do you all let your hair Airdry with the rollers or do you all have dryers you sit under.



Tonight, I blow dried a little then air dried.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 19, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Do you all let your hair Airdry with the rollers or do you all have dryers you sit under.



I sit under the dryer. I have never air dried with rollers. Naptural85 did a type of air dry  Rollerset. You should check it out


----------



## ladyscorpian14 (May 19, 2013)

I'm really happy after shaving my head bald in january I finally have enough growth to get the blue small rollers in doing a set tonight


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 19, 2013)

Anyone ever do ponytail rollersets? I have three textures in my hair (natural <new growth>, texturized and texlaxed) , so standard rollersetting doesn't seem ideal to me. I was thinking that the ponytail method could help smooth my roots a bit more, what do you rollerset pro's think?


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 20, 2013)

ladyscorpian14 said:


> I'm really happy after shaving my head bald in january I finally have enough growth to get the blue small rollers in doing a set tonight



Oooh!  Be sure to add pics. I wanna see, I wanna see!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 20, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> Do you all let your hair Airdry with the rollers or do you all have dryers you sit under.



soldier4hair I have air dried with rollers (back in college).  The only difference between that and siting under a dryer is that my hair dries smoother with heat.  Without heat it tends to be rougher and less 'finished'.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 22, 2013)

melahnee this is the thread that can answer your hair setting questions.  Maybe, Napp, DominicanBrazilian82, or Blairx0 can go into the "Can I Ask a DUMB Question" thread and answer your questions.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 22, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> melahnee this is the thread that can answer your hair setting questions.  Maybe, Napp, DominicanBrazilian82, or Blairx0 can go into the "Can I Ask a DUMB Question" thread and answer your questions.



MileHighDiva thanks for bringing melahnee over to us!!! To answer your question Mel... The longer your hair becomes, the greater the need for larger rollers... And subsequently the larger the rollers, the bigger your parts can be in placing them.  Bigger parts = more hair for one roller; thus assisting you with your "too many rollers" problem.  Hope this helps!


----------



## melahnee (May 23, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @MileHighDiva thanks for bringing @melahnee over to us!!! To answer your question Mel... The longer your hair becomes, the greater the need for larger rollers... And subsequently the larger the rollers, the bigger your parts can be in placing them.  Bigger parts = more hair for one roller; thus assisting you with your "too many rollers" problem.  Hope this helps!



thank you @MileHighDiva !

@DominicanBrazilian82

i do believe the size is one of my problems. and I now know that my sections being too small was most likely the even bigger problem! i tried to  make the sections smaller vs. larger because I was thinking of the way you  flat-iron, where smaller sections > larger sections. 
one more question, what do you think the easiest "type" of set is for a beginner? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 23, 2013)

melahnee said:


> thank you @MileHighDiva !
> 
> @DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> ...



melahnee As long as you roll it smooth (use your rattail comb to smooth your hair before you roll, but only after you detangle...), it shouldn't  matter how big your parts are; but the smaller your rollers, the longer you will have to dry.  The easiest placement techniques for beginners is "Mohawk style".  

Start with your section down the middle...

View attachment 210265






Then do two sections on each side...






Finished product...






Results after root flat iron...








Tip:  Always comb forward and roll back (under) for straight styles.  Otherwise you will have a 70's style flip going on.  Some might like that though... I like smooth and straight like I just blow dried and flat ironed!  HTH


----------



## candy626 (May 23, 2013)

melahnee said:
			
		

> thank you @MileHighDiva !
> 
> @DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> ...



A flexi rod set is definitely easiest for a beginner. Flexi rod sets do take a long time to dry though.

Setting on plastic mesh rollers is also not too bad for a beginner.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 23, 2013)

candy626

Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## caliscurls (May 23, 2013)

I did a flexirod ponytail rollerset last night, for the most part my hair came out great, but my roots are a little stiff and extra thick still. Last time it wasn't that bad but I'd applied way too much leave in...and thus my question:

How much leave in are people generally using at their roots?

And

How do you apply, per section or whole head at 1 time?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 23, 2013)

caliscurls said:


> I did a flexirod ponytail rollerset last night, for the most part my hair came out great, but my roots are a little stiff and extra thick still. Last time it wasn't that bad but I'd applied way too much leave in...and thus my question:
> 
> How much leave in are people generally using at their roots?
> 
> ...



Pics?! Am I the only one who doesn't mind thick roots on a curly set?!


----------



## caliscurls (May 23, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Pics?! Am I the only one who doesn't mind thick roots on a curly set?!



Lol, I should've taken some but immediately threw it up in a bun. If my hair had the same texture throughout I don't think I'd mind but I'm transitioning (or so i think  ) so it looked kinda crazy.


----------



## melahnee (May 25, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> @melahnee As long as you roll it smooth (use your rattail comb to smooth your hair before you roll, but only after you detangle...), it shouldn't  matter how big your parts are; but the smaller your rollers, the longer you will have to dry.  The easiest placement techniques for beginners is "Mohawk style".
> 
> Start with your section down the middle...
> 
> ...



DominicanBrazilian82

Wow, it looks great!! you make it look so easy though, lol! I will definitely come back to this thread next time i try it. Thank you!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 25, 2013)

Air drying before doing this set: 



Will post results in the morning


----------



## Saludable84 (May 26, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Air drying before doing this set:
> 
> Will post results in the morning



I've thought about doing this, but going towards a bun.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## cherishlove (May 26, 2013)

Omg I've been missing out.  I love this compared to my straight hair.  I've found a new hairstyle....  I love the compliments too.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 26, 2013)

candy626 where did you buy your Italian and German Mesh plastic rollers that are in your Fotki?

Your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 27, 2013)

Under the dryer as we speak will post results when dry. This is my first rollerset in 3 years. I did them, but with little to no (mostly no) success. Hopefully it goes better this time  lol.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 27, 2013)

Ok guys, so I set my hair for the first time in long time yesterday and I'm happy to report that it came out AWESOME!

I did a ponytail rollerset because its a bit easier then a standard set and I have to say that I much prefer it. It stretched my roots quite nicely and I still had nice full curls as if I had done a standard mohawk style set. I used Annie 1 1/2 inch plastic mesh rollers and my Hot Tools Soft Bonnet dryer to dry. If you want a bit more detail then check out my blog posts about it. My blog link is listed below in my siggy.

Anywho, here are the pictures.....


----------



## Rozlewis (May 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ok guys, so I set my hair for the first time in long time yesterday and I'm happy to report that it came out AWESOME!
> 
> I did a ponytail rollerset because its a bit easier then a standard set and I have to say that I much prefer it. It stretched my roots quite nicely and I still had nice full curls as if I had done a standard mohawk style set. I used Annie 1 1/2 inch plastic mesh rollers and my Hot Tools Soft Bonnet dryer to dry. If you want a bit more detail then check out my blog posts about it. My blog link is listed below in my siggy.
> 
> Anywho, here are the pictures.....



It looks great!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ok guys, so I set my hair for the first time in long time yesterday and I'm happy to report that it came out AWESOME!
> 
> I did a ponytail rollerset because its a bit easier then a standard set and I have to say that I much prefer it. It stretched my roots quite nicely and I still had nice full curls as if I had done a standard mohawk style set. I used Annie 1 1/2 inch plastic mesh rollers and my Hot Tools Soft Bonnet dryer to dry. If you want a bit more detail then check out my blog posts about it. My blog link is listed below in my siggy.
> 
> Anywho, here are the pictures.....



Gorgeous!!!!! Did you flat iron as well? EnExitStageLeft


----------



## cherishlove (May 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ok guys, so I set my hair for the first time in long time yesterday and I'm happy to report that it came out AWESOME!
> 
> I did a ponytail rollerset because its a bit easier then a standard set and I have to say that I much prefer it. It stretched my roots quite nicely and I still had nice full curls as if I had done a standard mohawk style set. I used Annie 1 1/2 inch plastic mesh rollers and my Hot Tools Soft Bonnet dryer to dry. If you want a bit more detail then check out my blog posts about it. My blog link is listed below in my



Did you dry your hair before roller setting?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 27, 2013)

Rozlewis Thank You!

DominicanBrazilian82 Thanks ! Yes I flat ironed my root area. I finally see why you ladies love rollersetting. A straight sleek style with less heat. 

soldier4hair Hey Girl No I I didn't dry my hair. My hair was soaking wet when I applied the rollers. Mainly because upon applying them I saturated my section with distilled water followed by my diluted setting lotion. I also dipped my roller in a cup of water to ensure optimum smoothness.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Rozlewis Thank You!
> 
> DominicanBrazilian82 Thanks ! Yes I flat ironed my root area. I finally see why you ladies love rollersetting. A straight sleek style with less heat.
> 
> soldier4hair Hey Girl No I I didn't dry my hair. My hair was soaking wet when I applied the rollers. Mainly because upon applying them I saturated my section with distilled water followed by my diluted setting lotion. I also dipped my roller in a cup of water to ensure optimum smoothness.



EnExitStageLeft, thanks for sharing the tips. I had not thought about dipping the rollers.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 27, 2013)

Rozlewis

You should try it. It works marvelously.


----------



## mshoneyfly (May 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Your set came out absolutely gorg!!!  Its sooo smooth! 

After you stretch the ng with ponytails, do you keep them in and just roll the ends? Or do you take the PTs down and roll?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 27, 2013)

@mshoneyfly

Thanks Girl! I left the ponytails in and just rolled the ends. It works our well because I was able to stretch out my tetxurized hair and newgrowth.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> DominicanBrazilian82 Thanks ! Yes I flat ironed my root area. I finally see why you ladies love rollersetting. A straight sleek style with less heat.



EnExitStageLeft that is exactly why I do it.  I love straight styles but hate dry/brittle hair from blow drying and flat ironing.  Rollersetting gives me everything minus the damage.  Your hair looks pretty.  Hopefully this means you set more frequently.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 27, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

Thanks you! 

Yeah, setting is def. the business. The plan is to do them once a month. We'll see lol...


----------



## janeemat (May 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ok guys, so I set my hair for the first time in long time yesterday and I'm happy to report that it came out AWESOME!
> 
> I did a ponytail rollerset because its a bit easier then a standard set and I have to say that I much prefer it. It stretched my roots quite nicely and I still had nice full curls as if I had done a standard mohawk style set. I used Annie 1 1/2 inch plastic mesh rollers and my Hot Tools Soft Bonnet dryer to dry. If you want a bit more detail then check out my blog posts about it. My blog link is listed below in my siggy.
> 
> ...



Gorgeous roller set!


----------



## Altruisticoam (May 27, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Ok guys, so I set my hair for the first time in long time yesterday and I'm happy to report that it came out AWESOME!
> 
> I did a ponytail rollerset because its a bit easier then a standard set and I have to say that I much prefer it. It stretched my roots quite nicely and I still had nice full curls as if I had done a standard mohawk style set. I used Annie 1 1/2 inch plastic mesh rollers and my Hot Tools Soft Bonnet dryer to dry. If you want a bit more detail then check out my blog posts about it. My blog link is listed below in my siggy.
> 
> Anywho, here are the pictures.....



Wow your set turned out so pretty


----------



## smores (May 27, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 27, 2013)

janeemat said:


> Gorgeous roller set!





Altruisticoam said:


> Wow your set turned out so pretty





smores said:


> Beautiful!



janeemat, Altruisticoam, and smores

Thanks guys!


----------



## Blairx0 (May 28, 2013)

I've been quiet but in still rolling. I shampoo'ed dc'ed rolled tonight and flat iron. I will sleep in flexi rods and post additional picture tomorrow.

The take down



Flat iron in progress


----------



## Blairx0 (May 29, 2013)

Rods are out


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (May 29, 2013)

Blairx0

How do you apply enough tension to smooth your hair like that? Without the ponytails my hair would've be a hot puffy mess at the root.


----------



## Igotstripes (May 29, 2013)

hey ladies! i would like to roller set my kinky twists and k was wondering if ya'll had any suggestions on how to go about this ? TIA


----------



## Blairx0 (May 29, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Blairx0
> 
> How do you apply enough tension to smooth your hair like that? Without the ponytails my hair would've be a hot puffy mess at the root.



I flat ironed the roots and the weight of the rods keeps my hair taunt and straight. If I don't flat iron my roots I flat twist them.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 29, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> hey ladies! i would like to roller set my kinky twists and k was wondering if ya'll had any suggestions on how to go about this ? TIA



Maybe perm rods. I hear with certain types of hair you can use hot water to set them. Naptural85 did a video about it. You should check it out


----------



## Igotstripes (May 30, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Maybe perm rods. I hear with certain types of hair you can use hot water to set them. Naptural85 did a video about it. You should check it out



thank you ill check it out!


----------



## Angelicus (May 30, 2013)

Everyone's hair on here is absolutely lovely!


----------



## tolly (May 30, 2013)

I'm trying to roller set my natural hair with perm rods, but its not staying taut in the rollers, I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
I only have 4-5inches of hair right now, I don't want to waste hours setting my entire head until I ensure I have my technique right.


----------



## Blairx0 (May 30, 2013)

tolly said:


> I'm trying to roller set my natural hair with perm rods, but its not staying taut in the rollers, I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
> I only have 4-5inches of hair right now, I don't want to waste hours setting my entire head until I ensure I have my technique right.



I've only used perm rods on my ends, so my advice might not be as helpful. That being said, have you tried roll,roll,pull?

My rollers weren't tight enough in the begining because even though I was rolling tightly I wasn't pulling the hair taunt. Now I roll one time around, another time around and then pull my hair taunt to make sure it is flare and tight to the roller. Then back to rolling.

Hope that helps


----------



## tolly (May 30, 2013)

^ thanks I'll try that. It's taut until I plug the string into the head of the rod. then it loosens up significantly.


----------



## caliscurls (May 30, 2013)

Ladies, I'm going to drop from this challenge but will continue to unofficially participate. Since I decided to transition back to natural I'll be rotating between roller sets and cornrow sets for max retention. MBL is my 2013 goal and I know it'll be tricky given the transition.


----------



## candy626 (May 31, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> candy626
> 
> Your hair is beautiful!



Thanks!!


----------



## gabulldawg (May 31, 2013)

I've been slacking on my rollersets. haven't done one in a long time. I think I'm going to start back doing them soon.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 31, 2013)

I'm getting my rollers and clips this wknd! Its about to go down! I'm sooo excited!!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (May 31, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm getting my rollers and clips this wknd! Its about to go down! I'm sooo excited!!!



Pics please!!! I want to see


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 31, 2013)

I am back on my rollersetting game.  Here pictures of my rollerset from last night, the take down and what it looks like at the end of today.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 31, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> I am back on my rollersetting game.  Here pictures of my rollerset from last night, the take down and what it looks like at the end of today.



Nice! I will be getting these same size rollers!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 1, 2013)

Lissa0821

You betta' werk girl. Your curls looked so shiny and juicy


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 1, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> I am back on my rollersetting game.  Here pictures of my rollerset from last night, the take down and what it looks like at the end of today.



Lissa0821 Your hair looks so healthy!!!! Your ends look really good too!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 2, 2013)

Under the dryer with a magnetic set.  Used only gray rollers this time (how I know my hair is thriving and growing).  Pre-poo'd with GSO and SSI Banana Brûlée Condish (applied relaxer style), poo washed with Loreal Sulfate Free Reconstruct Shampoo, DC'd with heat for 45 minutes with BioHair Care Moroccan-Argan Oil Hair Mask, used BioHair Care Moroccan-Argan oil thermal protection LI and set.  Set took me 13 minutes tonight!  Easiest set ever.  Now under the dryer (so sleepy) for 45 minutes.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

I'm also under the dryer. I'm in it for the long haul though.....Hour and a 1/2 . 

I'm pretty excited though. I switched up my parting a bit so that I can rock a middle part tomorrow. I'll post my results once I'm finished .


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

Mornin' guys......I didn't get much sleep , but I have to go somewhere in about an hour, so i thought I'd go ahead and post my results.

This was last night after freshly pressing my roots. I finger styled and it ended up like this....I LOVE IT! Its official the only time I will flat iron and blow dry will be when I texturize, other then that Rollersetting is where its at!


----------



## Babygrowth (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Mornin' guys......I didn't get much sleep , but I have to go somewhere in about an hour, so i thought I'd go ahead and post my results.
> 
> This was last night after freshly pressing my roots. I finger styled and it ended up like this....I LOVE IT! Its official the only time I will flat iron and blow dry will be when I texturize, other then that Rollersetting is where its at!



Girl Stop it with this hair porn! Lol! Do you henna? I see some color up in there and its really cute! I'm about to go post your hair in the what I want my hair to look like thread!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 2, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Mornin' guys......I didn't get much sleep , but I have to go somewhere in about an hour, so i thought I'd go ahead and post my results.
> 
> This was last night after freshly pressing my roots. I finger styled and it ended up like this....I LOVE IT! Its official the only time I will flat iron and blow dry will be when I texturize, other then that Rollersetting is where its at!



I knew once a month wouldn't be enough!!! Rollersetting is addictive.  Especially when you realize that blow drying and flat ironing are not your friends. EnExitStageLeft


----------



## back2relaxed (Jun 2, 2013)

I generally wear buns, and pin ups all summer.  I'm relaxed, so I usually don't get relaxers during the summer.  Before cutting my hair a few years back, I went a summer rollersetting the entire summer.  I'm going to be doing the same this summer.  The only passes I'll get is when I go to the salon, or if I'm just doing a protective air dried style.  I did my first rollerset last week, and am currently under the dryer now doing my second.  I wore it out from Saturday-Thursday, and pinned it up on Friday and Saturday of this week.  So I'm hoping to get a weeks wear of each set.  I maintained it by pincurling every other night.  I'm hoping to retain a lot of my summer growth spurt by not flat ironing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 2, 2013)

@Babygrowth

*SUPER BLUSH You are so sweet  and I've actually always wanted to hendigo, but never have. I died my hair black once like 2 years ago, but thats about it. I want silky jet black hair, but to chicken **** to color lol. Hendigo'in or color rinsing is my next best option, but I'm too hair lazy for alla' dat .

@DominicanBrazilian82....Tis' very addicting. I really love the fact that direct heat never touches my ends throughout the entire process.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 5, 2013)

Plan to set tonight and flat iron my roots. Will be back with pics


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jun 7, 2013)

I will I used small pink rollers in a vertical position with the intention of picking it out for a curly fro today.  But the rain had other plans for my hair.  Here is a picture of the set, the takedown and hair end of the day.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 7, 2013)

Babygrowth said:


> I'm getting my rollers and clips this wknd! Its about to go down! I'm sooo excited!!!



Still waiting on those pics Babygrowth


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok ladies sorry I've been MIA in here. I know I raved about the plastic mesh & French mesh roller wet sets!  But now I have a new LOVE!

Here's my routine:
Shampoo or cowash
Deep condition
Detangle under running water while rinsing out DC
Towel or tshirt dry for 15 minutes
Moisturize while damp with ORS olive oil moisturizer
Place hair in direction of style if not there already. I do this in the shower while detangling
Tie with satin scarf letting back of hair hang out or just tie  down edges
Let air dry overnight
I use 3-4 gray flexi rods and roll away from my face all the way to the scalp. 
Hair can set from a few hours to all day or overnight
Remove flexi rods & finger comb into style
Curls start off tight & by the end of the day you get a nice wave. (See pic of 12 hours later on 3 day old hair)

Benefits of air drying/flexi rod set:
Less breakage since hair is vulnerable when wet
Thicker hair from air drying
No heat
No hair dryers
No fancy sets and perfect parts
Retention

Enough talking here are the results
This last until next wash!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 7, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> I will I used small pink rollers in a vertical position with the intention of picking it out for a curly fro today.  But the rain had other plans for my hair.  Here is a picture of the set, the takedown and hair end of the day.



Nice set.  Came out really smooth!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 7, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Mornin' guys......I didn't get much sleep , but I have to go somewhere in about an hour, so i thought I'd go ahead and post my results.
> 
> This was last night after freshly pressing my roots. I finger styled and it ended up like this....I LOVE IT! Its official the only time I will flat iron and blow dry will be when I texturize, other then that Rollersetting is where its at!



GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jun 8, 2013)

I skipped a week of rollersetting.  I won't ever do that again!  I'm under the dryer now with red rollers.

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 8, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Ok ladies sorry I've been MIA in here. I know I raved about the plastic mesh & French mesh roller wet sets!  But now I have a new LOVE!
> 
> Here's my routine:
> Shampoo or cowash
> ...



Your hair is ERR'THING! I seriously cannot wait to be your length .


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 12, 2013)

Macherie released a new video today.  I'm confused, she isn't using the french mesh rollers that she strongly recommends.  She's using 2" gray magnetic rollers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxJyNWzHe-A


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 13, 2013)

Back to my magnetic sets! I like flexi sets, but I'm too lazy to keep them up.  I like to wrap and move on.  Anywho.  Did a mag set today and pressed out my roots.  Would post a pic, but it looks like my last pics; just a different shirt 

What I did:

Pre poo'd on dry (literally) hair with Curly Kinks Curly Cue Renew and HQS Coconut Lime Oil.  No heat. 20 minutes.  Parted relaxer style and applied to both root and strands.

Shampooed with Loreal Sulfate Free Poo (Reconstruct)

Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator Condish (5 Min in shower)

Aphogee Keratin Mist
BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil LI (Thermal Protection as well)

Gray Magnetics - 45 Minutes

Flat Ironed Roots & Wrapped for 30 minutes.


----------



## Loving (Jun 13, 2013)

bebezazueta I love it! How do you keep your curls? I know you work out....don't you sweat them out?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 13, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Macherie released a new video today.  I'm confused, she isn't using the french mesh rollers that she strongly recommends.  She's using 2" gray magnetic rollers.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxJyNWzHe-A



Drool worthy!


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 13, 2013)

Loving said:


> bebezazueta I love it! How do you keep your curls? I know you work out....don't you sweat them out?



Thanks lady!  I do sweat it out but I throw in a few flexi rods before bed and after moisturizing and I'm good to go. Or if I wash my hair after a couple of days of sweating, I let airdry overnight and put in my flexi rods in the AM while I shower, get dressed and commute to work. I take those bad boys out right before I get in to work.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 18, 2013)

My mag set tonight....

Steam prepoo'd on dry salty and chlorine hair with Gleau and NuNaat Chocolate Mask.  Clarified 2x w/ ORS Aloe and poo'd 1x w/ Loreal Sulfate Free... Aphogee 2 Min in shower and BioHair Care Moroccan Argan LI.  Hair feels like a trillion bucks!  I think that unintentional chlorine/salt Pre-poo might've been a culprit!  But that 2 Minute is always a silky touch for me.



































After Root Press


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jun 18, 2013)

@DominicanBrazilian82

YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HONEY! Ms. Lady your hair is super laid. I love it.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @DominicanBrazilian82
> 
> YASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HONEY! Ms. Lady your hair is super laid. I love it.



*snaps finger, swings hair* Thanks boo!


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 18, 2013)

Some lovely sets in here! You ladies are doing great! And DominicanBrazilian82 it looks like your retention is off the chain


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 18, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Some lovely sets in here! You ladies are doing great! And DominicanBrazilian82 it looks like your retention is off the chain



 It is doing really well!  One year in, and I'm finally seeing true results!


----------



## KPH (Jun 18, 2013)

New hair dryer needed.  We moved and my purple people eater was killed  any good cheap suggestions?


----------



## GrowAHead (Jun 19, 2013)

maaaannn listen... So I called myself trying to follow bebezazueta 's routine with the flexi rods... and baaaaby BYE!  My flexirod game is WACK! 

I woke up 12 times with a headache.   I took the ones out around the edges in the middle of the night and ended up with a HOT FRIZZY MESS.. So today I will be washing again - had to wear a hat today 

So I didn't do something right or I'm too tenderheaded to sleep on it!    at myself....


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 19, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> maaaannn listen... So I called myself trying to follow bebezazueta 's routine with the flexi rods... and baaaaby BYE!  My flexirod game is WACK!
> 
> I woke up 12 times with a headache.   I took the ones out around the edges in the middle of the night and ended up with a HOT FRIZZY MESS.. So today I will be washing again - had to wear a hat today
> 
> So I didn't do something right or I'm too tenderheaded to sleep on it!    at myself....



GrowAHead... I think she does it on dry hair... Lemme check.


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 19, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> maaaannn listen...  and baaaaby BYE!



Hilarious!!


----------



## GrowAHead (Jun 19, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> GrowAHead... I think she does it on dry hair... Lemme check.



I let my hair get about 75% dry - added the leave ins and then put them in.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 19, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> I let my hair get about 75% dry - added the leave ins and then put them in.



GrowAHead... Her post says she lets it dry overnight... Then does it the next day.  Unsure if her hair is completely dry, but you should check her post again.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 19, 2013)

GrowAHead said:


> maaaannn listen... So I called myself trying to follow bebezazueta 's routine with the flexi rods... and baaaaby BYE!  My flexirod game is WACK!
> 
> I woke up 12 times with a headache.   I took the ones out around the edges in the middle of the night and ended up with a HOT FRIZZY MESS.. So today I will be washing again - had to wear a hat today
> 
> So I didn't do something right or I'm too tenderheaded to sleep on it!    at myself....



I'm so sorry but I'm back here cracking up!

Yes I did it on air dried hair that was moisturized while damp. 

I place the flexi rods vertical so it's Mohawk style. With none on the sides so I can sleep. Otherwise that's a headache. 

I'll take down my braided ponytail and get a pic taken so you can see the flexirod placement sweetheart. BRB!

ETA pics


----------



## Blairx0 (Jun 19, 2013)

KPH said:


> New hair dryer needed.  We moved and my purple people eater was killed  any good cheap suggestions?



Are you looking for a bonnet dryer or a stand up pibbs like dryer?

If you want to go salon style, which I suggest I think the lcl beauty dryer is great and they ship quick. I have also seen some similar at sallys. But still about 90-110.


----------



## GrowAHead (Jun 20, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> I'm so sorry but I'm back here cracking up!
> 
> Yes I did it on air dried hair that was moisturized while damp.
> 
> ...



I'm over here laughing too cause my hair didn't look like that at ALL when I did it   I'll try again next wash day - it really is SOOO much quicker than doing the full rollerset process.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jun 20, 2013)

bebezazueta

When you take the rods out, do the curls flow in all directions. In other words, can the curls be manipulated to sides as well as the back?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 22, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> bebezazueta
> 
> When you take the rods out, do the curls flow in all directions. In other words, can the curls be manipulated to sides as well as the back?
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Yes it can. When you spread the hair out so that it covers more surface area of the flexi rod while you're rolling it. Let me know if you need a pic.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 22, 2013)

Depending on far along I am on my stretch, I cannot use a brush like that on my head like what Macherie is doing..no way, I would have so much breakage. The flat iron on the roots is the best option in my opinion. People of different textures are capable of using hairs tools in ways that others would perceive as damaging that is why I soon found out not to jump on bandwagons, there are plenty things one has to consider.  On another note, I'm pissed I can't use/see the emoticons on my IPad!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 22, 2013)

Currently under the dryer with my gray mags!  Hopefully this hair dries in 30 cause that's all the time I've got!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jun 22, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Yes it can. When you spread the hair out so that it covers more surface area of the flexi rod while you're rolling it. Let me know if you need a pic.



Please post a pic, is it like how you showed on your previous post? And how far along on your stretch do you still using this method?   Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 25, 2013)

Moisturized and put in my flexi rods.  Will wear in a cute side style tomorrow.  ✌


----------



## bebezazueta (Jun 25, 2013)

MizzBFly said:


> Please post a pic, is it like how you showed on your previous post? And how far along on your stretch do you still using this method?   Thanks a bunch!!



I use this method with a fresh relaxer all the way to deep into a stretch. My photog is snoring so I'll grab a pic later. But yes that's how it was rolled in the previous pic.


----------



## winona (Jun 27, 2013)

Question to any lady dealing with textured hair.

My set come out super smooth except for the very ends.  They are bushy even with end papers. What have you all done to fix that problem?  By the way the ends are not split or damaged. At first I thought that was the case and have trimmed over 3 inches this year:/ 

I love roller sets because they allow me to stretch my hair for straighter styles and easier braiding without all the damage of flat ironing or blow drying weekly.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 27, 2013)

winona said:


> Question to any lady dealing with textured hair.
> 
> My set come out super smooth except for the very ends.  They are bushy even with end papers. What have you all done to fix that problem?  By the way the ends are not split or damaged. At first I thought that was the case and have trimmed over 3 inches this year:/
> 
> I love roller sets because they allow me to stretch my hair for straighter styles and easier braiding without all the damage of flat ironing or blow drying weekly.



Although my ends are smooth on a set, maybe it's because you aren't smoothing them onto the roller?  I take the time to ensure my ends are smoothed and wrapped around the roller by smoothing them out with my thumb (maybe a different finger would work for you, I use my thumb because where it falls in my rolling technique).  Or possibly moisturizing your ends heavily for a week or so and then trying again.  Not too sure Mama.  Are you using magnetics? winona


----------



## winona (Jun 27, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Although my ends are smooth on a set, maybe it's because you aren't smoothing them onto the roller?  I take the time to ensure my ends are smoothed and wrapped around the roller by smoothing them out with my thumb (maybe a different finger would work for you, I use my thumb because where it falls in my rolling technique).  Or possibly moisturizing your ends heavily for a week or so and then trying again.  Not too sure Mama.  Are you using magnetics? winona



I'm using French mesh, hard plastic mesh(conici) and curlformer.  I will try better at smoothing at my next set on Tuesday

Sent from my iPhone 5 using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jun 27, 2013)

I can't wait to rollerset my hair tonight. I have been wearing my hair pulled back in a ponytail or clip.  I am so ready to see my curls.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 27, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> I can't wait to rollerset my hair tonight. I have been wearing my hair pulled back in a ponytail or clip.  I am so ready to see my curls.



I'm ready to see them too Lissa0821


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jun 27, 2013)

I blow dried and flat ironed my hair this morning because I was rushing and didn't have time to set (even though I was supposed to do it last night) and I must say I miss my set.  Hair is flat and BORING.  It's smooth because of that SSI Okra... And it's definitely swanging... But there is no body.    Will set tomorrow or Saturday on co-washed hair.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey Guys

Set my hair last night. I flat iron my root and finger comb and this is the result.





(Please excuse the red eyes, I was sooooo tired lol)

After I took the pictures I moisturized my nape and edges, threw it into 5 pincurls, threw on my scarf and bonnet and slept like a log lol.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Set my hair last night. I flat iron my root and finger comb and this is the result.
> 
> ...



Absolutely   Make me wanna rip out this bun and set my damn self.  EnExitStageLeft


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Set my hair last night. I flat iron my root and finger comb and this is the result.
> 
> ...



Sheesh! Those are some nice, juicy curls! I want some now!


----------



## niknakmac (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft

Your set looks great.  What size rollers did you use?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Absolutely   Make me wanna rip out this bun and set my damn self.  @EnExitStageLeft



@DominicanBrazilian82 I can't believe you're actually in a bun. Usually your set and ready lol.



pre_medicalrulz said:


> Sheesh! Those are some nice, juicy curls! I want some now!



Thank you @pre_medicalrulz



sweetnikki_6 said:


> @EnExitStageLeft
> 
> Your set looks great.  What size rollers did you use?



Thanks @sweetnikki_6, I use the 1.5 plastic mesh rollers by annie


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft Girl I be bunning!  My wraps die after extreme humidity or a few days of wrapping... Then I bun till I wash.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

When my wraps fall limp, I usually rocky a ponytail. I love swinging it lol


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft... I need a little more growth before that can happen.  I hate to see ponytails with no swang   It just ain't natural


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 1, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82

Girl, that sounds like my ponytail back in college. I was barely neck length(I had just big chopped) and would throw it in a ponytail in a second. I was so happy I could do it I didn't care how it looked .


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm thinking about buying some grey magnetcs, btu I need voers. Any of you ladies use snap on covers from different rollers over grey magnects? If so what size snap on cover do you use?


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 1, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I'm thinking about buying some grey magnetcs, btu I need voers. Any of you ladies use snap on covers from different rollers over grey magnects? If so what size snap on cover do you use?



Girl you better pin them rollers! Blairx0. If not the silver pins that everyone uses, try big and thick bobby pins.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jul 1, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Girl you better pin them rollers! Blairx0. If not the silver pins that everyone uses, try big and thick bobby pins.



I have done the pins but my hair curls sooo much. Maybe now that it is longer it will stay put.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 3, 2013)

Currently doing a flexi set on dry hair. Moisturized with my beloved SSI Brazil Nut Buttercream, added a tiny dab of Nairobi Wrap Setting Lotion, and will now sit under the dryer for like 20-25 minutes.  It's not even that damp.  Just want to assure it takes shape and will stay.  Will post pics!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm going to bed with conditioner. I'll set in the morning. Too tired now.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Babygrowth (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey yall! Sorry I have been MIA. I have done two sets so far and the roller placement is good/great but the comb out be a hot bushy mess! Hurts to say that but maybe I need to wait longer before setting. I'm having a hard time pulling my hair taut because its so short and I have the 1in rollers. Maybe I need 7/8 in rollers? ugh! But I'm also going to try end papers and set again on Saturday. I have realized that I have to put extra foam on my texlaxed ends to get them smoother too but Im going to get it together! Yall still doing the daggone thang up in here tho! I love those flexi rod curls bebezazueta!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jul 8, 2013)

Back to roller setting. Oh man, my hair be feeling right when these rollers come out. I wish I could use something with better hold to preserve the curl, but CHI SI is the only thing that my hair responds well to and it makes my curls just drop so fast. Length doesn't make it easy either. I guess we can only compromise on few things….


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey girlies!!! Been a minute since I posted... But I still set 1-2x per week.  I'm currently under the dryer with gray magnetics (my usual)... Oh yeah... And I'll be 15 weeks post this Saturday.
















Will post results once I take down.

Update:


----------



## ElegantElephant (Jul 23, 2013)

My edges are horrible but my curls are nice and bouncy. Flat ironing doesn't help much on my 12 weeks post hair.


----------



## Channy31 (Jul 29, 2013)

Currently reading through this thread. Wanted some advice. 
I've found the French Bouffant rollers that healthy textures has, I can buy 18 of them plus shipping and it's going to cost me £36.09. Is it worth it? 


Baring in mind, all 2 inch rollers including magnetic, will cost me about the same.

Side note: I'm mbl and want very limited girl and maximum straightness


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 29, 2013)

I've done a set 3x's in 7 days.  The 23rd, 26th and 29th.  Shed about a quarter size combined.  Hair is thriving off moisture increase and setting.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Jul 29, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> I've done a set 3x's in 7 days.  The 23rd, 26th and 29th.  Shed about a quarter size combined.  Hair is thriving off moisture increase and setting.



I need to try adding more moisture.  My last two rollersets were NOT cute!

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nyssa28 said:


> I need to try adding more moisture.  My last two rollersets were NOT cute!
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF



Nyssa28 my moisture comes in the form of pre-poo'ing and really good leave-ins.  Here are a few pics of my sets before takedown.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jul 29, 2013)

I have been faithfully doing the 4 purple flexi rod set since it has been raining for weeks here in Atlanta.  I go through my regular hair routine but I blow dry my hair and set it.  I wear the roller to work and take them out when I get settled in.  I absolutely love the look I get with them.  I am hooked!!!!   Thanks for the picture tutorial bebezazueta.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 1, 2013)

Where is everyone at!!! The hair porn in here used to be real.  I need some inspiration.


----------



## Nyssa28 (Aug 1, 2013)

Just wanted to add that my hair was in need of a clarifying poo and condish.  My hair feels so much better!

Sent from my GT-P6210 using LHCF


----------



## Lissa0821 (Aug 1, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Where is everyone at!!! The hair porn in here used to be real.  I need some inspiration.



Hey there, it's been raining so much here in Atlanta that I use the 4 purple flex rod set and take them out at work.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 1, 2013)

On a roller setting hiatus. I'll be back with smooth cuticles tomorrow hopefully!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## ElegantElephant (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm relaxing my hair tomorrow and will be roller setting afterwards.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 1, 2013)

ElegantElephant said:


> I'm relaxing my hair tomorrow and will be roller setting afterwards.



ElegantElephant


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 1, 2013)

I have been air drying and pin curling every night since my last texturizer. I have to admit I did a light flat iron a few days ago. This has been working out nicely. Bantu Knots are good too if I have time to let them dry. 

Just been too lazy to roller set. I might do one this weekend, though bc I need to get the wrinkles out, lol!


----------



## tatiana (Aug 2, 2013)

hi. I am not in the challenge but the thread has inspired me.

I just need motivation. I used to roller set often even as a natural but I have gotten lazy these past two years. 

After 4 years of wanting French mesh rollers, I finally have some and they are still in the package. Hopefully I will do roller set over the weekend and report back.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 2, 2013)

Finally roller set. 

This was the final result.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## ElegantElephant (Aug 3, 2013)

For those who moisturize and seal daily or every other day,  what products do you use to maintain your curls?


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 3, 2013)

Just did a ponytail roller set. Sitting under my Pibbs right now. Hope it turns out nice.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 3, 2013)

Saludable84

Your hair came out lovely...just like silk!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 3, 2013)

@eleghanelephant, I moisturize and seal every evening. I use Bee Mine Deja Hair Milk or the Balanced Cream Moisturizer to moisturize and I use grape seed oil or some type of oil to seal to seal. I will pin curl if I want curls but usually I baggy my ends and tie my hair up in a silk scarf. The next day I will bun or do a french twist.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 3, 2013)

OK, I finished my ponytail roller set and I love how fast and easy it was. This was my first time doing them but I will do them again. I did not take pics of the ponytails but here is the finished style. I am 10 weeks post so I am keeping it kinda simple.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> OK, I finished my ponytail roller set and I love how fast and easy it was. This was my first time doing them but I will do them again. I did not take pics of the ponytails but here is the finished style. I am 10 weeks post so I am keeping it kinda simple.



Your results look really good Rozlewis. Tight work Mama.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 4, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Your results look really good Rozlewis. Tight work Mama.



DominicanBrazilian82, thanks. I am happy with the results too considering I usually wear a bun it felt good to wear my hair somewhat out.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 4, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> OK, I finished my ponytail roller set and I love how fast and easy it was. This was my first time doing them but I will do them again. I did not take pics of the ponytails but here is the finished style. I am 10 weeks post so I am keeping it kinda simple.



I haven't seen banana clips in forever, but they seem like a good way to wear curls without compromising them.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 4, 2013)

I;m so excited to be posting in this thread. 

I have been absent for a long time because I was embarrassed. 


I put my dryer, rollers, and nearly everything else my hair loves in storage as I was moving and traveling. I figured I could just DC with yogurt and cooking oil and use the tension method to stretch my hair and bun. 

But nothing and i mean nothing is as good as a rollersetting. 

Today I was reunited with my dryer and it felt so good. Though I was a little anxious and didn't do the best set possible,my hair feels amazing: soft, stretched, clean and moisturized. I will post pictures after I take my flexi rods down. But let me tell you I have been jealous of your post and your progress.You ladies have been doing so well and I so enjoy reading about it. I won't stray again!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 5, 2013)

Currently under the dryer in my weekly magnetic set.  Mohawk style of course.  I did a 8 hour pre-poo DC with HQS Go Deep, then a poo wash and DC with SD Chocolate Bliss and PBN Chocolate Hair Smoothie.  I mixed a little Roux PC Condish with my DC.  I sat under my heating cap for an hour and then set.  Will take down, brush out and wrap.  No root press tonight.  Will wrap tight to flatten my roots as I sleep.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 5, 2013)

[Im]Patiently waiting for more pictures.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 5, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> [Im]Patiently waiting for more pictures.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Here's some Saludable84


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 5, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Here's some Saludable84



I friggin love your hair!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 6, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> I friggin love your hair!
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together



Aww... Thanks Mama!!!


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 6, 2013)

Well I guess I am going to try and join this challenge as best I can. 

I have been setting my hair with perm rods for the past two weeks.
July 31st
Products















August 5th:
Products:

















What I have learned:
The grey perm rods have spikes on them that pull my hair so I will no longer use those
I may need to skip the creme product and just let my deep conditioner be my moisturizer because my hair feels very heavy and very coated. 
I really need to do this early in the morning because I am up all night drying my hair
I have to use flexi rods to "keep" my curls for 4 days (until my next wash) because I sweat too much to just put a bonnet on at night.

What i need to learn:

what leave in products go well with eco styler gel, because I have a ton of it and I want to start using it to set my hair


----------



## Lilmama1011 (Aug 6, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Here's some Saludable84



How many days later was the white shirt picture? DominicanBrazilian82


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 6, 2013)

@topsehelf 

I need a curly set in my life! Your hair looked GAWJUS!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 6, 2013)

Lilmama1011 said:


> How many days later was the white shirt picture? DominicanBrazilian82



Lilmama1011 the very next day after wearing that day and wrapping.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 6, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @topsehelf
> 
> I need a curly set in my life! Your hair looked GAWJUS!



Right!!!! I'm bout to be on it!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 10, 2013)

All rolled up and I would like to join. Stats in the next reply.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 10, 2013)

[*]Current hair length. SL
[*]Relaxed/Natural/Texlaxed/Loc'd. RELAXED
 [*]Current Setting method and styling choices MAGNETIC ROLLERS, 
[*]Current Setting products.  STILL WORKING ON PRODUCT SELECTION BUT USED APHOGHEE GREEN TEA SPRAY, VATIKA OIL AND AO ISLAND NATURALS TODAY
[*]One thing you would like to work on/are hoping to achieve. LONGER STRONGER SHINY BOUNCY HAIR
[*]How long do you plan to set?  AT LEAST TILL THE END OF THE YEAR
[*]Post a beginning picture
[/QUOTE]


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 12, 2013)

All set under my dryer... Magnetics that is.  What I did tonight...

1.  Prepoo'd with RBO
2.  Poo Wash w. Loreal Sulfate Free
3.  Roux PC Condish
4.  DC w/o heat w/ BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil Reconstructive Hair Mask
5.  ACV Final Rinse
6.  Roll... Roll... Roll.

Goodnight 

Oh yeah... I am 17 weeks post and I WILL be flat ironing my roots.  I tried not to last week and I had a lion's mane all week.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 12, 2013)

I roller set last night. Ran from the dryer as usual. 

After sitting with conditioner in my hair for 3 hours, I finally put them rollers in!

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 12, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> All set under my dryer... Magnetics that is.  What I did tonight...
> 
> 1.  Prepoo'd with RBO
> 2.  Poo Wash w. Loreal Sulfate Free
> ...



Best roller wrap to date!  Hair is full of swang, thickness and shine!  My hair hasn't shined in quite some time.  Thank you Roux PC and ACV rinses!


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 15, 2013)

just bought two different serums online. Im excited to try them because i think the GVP Super Silky serum isn't working for me anymore


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 15, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> just bought two different serums online. Im excited to try them because i think the GVP Super Silky serum isn't working for me anymore



What did you get?

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 15, 2013)

I bought the 

Aloe My Hair Frizz Serum
Matani Hair Serum
both by Komaza Hair Care. 

One is cone free and the other has cones. I am hoping for good results! I will write a review when they arrive


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 15, 2013)

blairxo

I plan to use the Aloe My Hair Serum as my up coming curly set.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 15, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> blairxo
> 
> I plan to use the Aloe My Hair Serum as my up coming curly set.



Definitely let me know what you think. I hope it tames frizz, but doesn't add to dry time


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 16, 2013)

Currently under my dryer with my usual magnetic set.  Hair is thriving from roller sets!!! I love this life of rollersetting.


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 16, 2013)

I am about to roll it up now


----------



## Lissa0821 (Aug 16, 2013)

I miss doing my magnetic roller sets with it raining just about everyday, its not worth it to put the time in to roll the hair and sit under the dryer.   I have been blow drying or air drying my hair and just using the 4 purple flexi rod in a mohawk style.  Its still curly but its the same look week after week. With my magnetic rollers,  I have all differrent size and could create different looks.  

Hopefully, it will stop raining here in Atlanta soon cause I love my roller sets.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 18, 2013)

This week's set came out better, but I need smaller sections.

I have used cassia two weeks in a row and though I use it regularly, I have noticed with back to back use it has slowed my drying time. 

Next week I'm going to skip cassia, dc , and layer my products in the hopes of smoothing some of the frizz resulting in taking down not so dry rollers


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 18, 2013)

I know the pics are bad, but hopefully you can see what o mean. Too much hair per roller and not enough dry time


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> View attachment 221563
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair is growing!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 18, 2013)

I will join in September. I will get a dryer and rollers soon.

Newbie questions: 

Best dryer under 100...not ready for the Pibbs investment...yet.  

I will roll for straightness rather than curls. I am natural 4a/b with fine strands and lowish density. I'm grazing BSL and would like to start off with magnetic rollers with the snap on covers. What is the best method?

Product suggestions and order? I prefer natural products, but do not mind water soluble cones once in a while or if they produce the best results. 

I want results like Blairx0 and DominicanBrazilian82 among other ladies whose names escape me. 

Tia!

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

Froreal3

I bought mine from amazon. Here are a couple of links:

http://www.amazon.com/Beauty-Salon-...&qid=1376846343&sr=8-17&keywords=bonnet+dryer

http://www.amazon.com/Bonnet-Rollin...&qid=1376846397&sr=8-24&keywords=bonnet+dryer

I have the second one. It works very well. The 3 star reviewer answers my chief complaint, otherwise, I'd still recommend. 

If you want straighter hair, you may have to use smaller rollers (I use one size down than I need, using the Diane grey rollers though I can use the black ones) and roll really tight. It shouldn't hurt, but it should still be tight. You will still have some curl. Since you are fine and LD, smaller sized roller may likely give you more volume creating a thicker appearance of the hair. 

You want a natural heat protectant, try the Shea Moisture red colored containers line. I tried the setting foam and it was "okay" but your natural so your hair may like the glycerin content better. If your hair hates foam in general, skip it. There is also a creamy heat protectant from the same line. I forget what its called but I have a jar in here somewhere. 

Anything with keratin amino acids or silk protein will give you the straight results you want. I use CHI silk infusion, but its filled with cones, so you would have to debate if you want to try it. Im sure many of the ladies on here can give you suggestions. I actually only started using CHI because a natural at my job suggested it because she always gets smooth flat ironed results. I didn't expect to like it, but did a lot. So its my go to. 

Anyway, HTH


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 18, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I will join in September. I will get a dryer and rollers soon.
> 
> Newbie questions:
> 
> ...



 Froreal3 Welcome chick!  I have (had) an LCL ($129 <---- includes shipping) and a Pibbs and honestly both work (worked) great for me.  Like you want to, I set to wear it straight (wrap).  My technique is Mohawk-style:



Middle first (Mohawk), then two rows on each side.  You want straight, bouncy results?  Roll under (where you have to bring your hair forward to roll <---- hope that makes sense) and smooth as you go!  I know you'll do well.  

I poo or cowash when I set... and I always DC.  I only use leave-in and set; while others have successful sets using setting lotion and other things.  

I use cones because of my porosity issues.  And I always wrap and smooth with a butter (PBN Cupuacu is my fav!)

HTH


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you Saludable84! I mean if the CHI will give me smother results than the natural version,  I will try it.  But if a natural version can duplicate the results of something with cones,  I will go with it.

I just don't want the dryer to make my crown crispy.  It is already sensitive and dryer than the rest.

Eta thanks DominicanBrazilian82. I dc every week anyway,  so this will just be an addition to my reggie. I will try setting maybe twice a month. I think the ceramides have helped my hair, so maybe my hair will hold up to the heat. Also, do you do extra protein treatments or up your mild protein use due to the heat?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 18, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I bought mine from amazon. Here are a couple of links:
> 
> ...



Saludable84 Froreal3 I think the bigger the rollers, the straighter the results.  The smaller the roller (especially with longer hair), the tighter the curl).  Another tip:  when shopping for magnetics, be sure to buy the shiny ones vs. the dull, rough looking, ones.  Trust me it makes all the difference when heat is involved.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Thank you Saludable84! I mean if the CHI will give me smother results than the natural version,  I will try it.  But if a natural version can duplicate the results of something with cones,  I will go with it.
> 
> I just don't want the dryer to make my crown crispy.  It is already sensitive and dryer than the rest.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



The tabletop ones made my crown super crunchy!!! When I got the stand up one, I stopped having that problem. I hated having to spend more money, but I have no crown breakage (which is my weakest area as it is the lowest porosity and harder to moisturize) due to indirect heat after using this dryer. I think thats the popularity with Pibbs style though. If you can find a cheaper one, go ahead; thats what I did. Definitely keep us updated on your progress!


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 18, 2013)

Saludable84 

thank you! I have been neglecting my hair as of late but ever since I got back into roller setting my hair has been happy. I just trimmed and I plan to trim again, but rollersetting has got my hair thriving! 

hope you can say the same!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks again ladies! I will get a standing one.  

I have read this entire thread, so off to watch some vids.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 18, 2013)

Froreal3 

Hi there!

I'm natural also and have the LCL dryer. I think it works great-- no crown issues. I have had my dryer for a year and love it. 

Like you I wanted to avoid cones, but my sets weren't smooth. I got a very wooly look, which i didn't mind because my goal was to stretch my hair to bun. However as I continued setting I wanted a little more longevity and that meant cones.

I haven't had any issues with the cones. I use the GVP Super Skinny Serum. I am looking into trying different things because I have been finding it hard to get the right level of serum--to little r not evenly distributed means no/gross result...to much and I want to rewash because my hair will hold lint!

I recently bought the Aloe my Hair serum which is cone free. I will review it once it arrives. 

thanks for the mention!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Blairx0 I also purchased the Aloe My Hair serum. Definitely let us know how it works!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 18, 2013)

Froreal3

I set without the use of cones and I am texturized. 

My Hair Texture:



How my sets turn out:





I do press the first inch of my hair to remove the dents (I ponytail rollerset to stretch my new growth and texturized roots), but other then that my smoothness is mainly from my set.

How my set looks before I press my roots:






(I have no idea why this pic is so large, also excuse the bullet hole action going on in my tee. It was late at night and stuff gets really REAL around that time )

Before I set I usually use a oil based heat protectant and Nairobi Wrap It Up Foaming Setting Lotion (Cone Polymer, water soluble and doesn't build up). Also I just invested in the Living Proof Satin Serum, it is also silicone free and smooths my hair like no ones business.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I set without the use of cones and I am texturized.
> 
> ...



I forgot about your ponytail roller sets...I gotta try that since I now have a hood dryer. Nice pics. Your hair is most beautimus!


----------



## ronie (Aug 18, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> Froreal3
> 
> I set without the use of cones and I am texturized.
> 
> ...



It should be a crime to bun this hair all week. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 18, 2013)

Cattypus1

I can't wait to see your set. You curly sets are the reason I invested in rods. Your straw set gave me SO much life. 

ronie

 You have no idea how good that made me feel!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 18, 2013)

Saludable84, which one did you buy?  Where's your review?  Does it have the ionic technology? 
Maybe, it's a blessing in disguise that Salons R Us/LCL Beauty is out of their Pibb knock off.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful! EnExitStageLeft


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Saludable84 Froreal3 I think the bigger the rollers, the straighter the results.  The smaller the roller (especially with longer hair), the tighter the curl).  Another tip:  when shopping for magnetics, be sure to buy the shiny ones vs. the dull, rough looking, ones.  Trust me it makes all the difference when heat is involved.



I don't use super small rollers, but I get what you mean. The larger rollers leave my hair dull so thats why I don't use them. I just might pull them out the box though and see if it might leave my hair straight enough to wear out for once. 

My shiny rollers arent made very well, they still have the seams. So while they give good results, I usually have to pick them out so I use the ones that aren't going to break my hair.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 18, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Saludable84, which one did you buy?  Where's your review?  Does it have the ionic technology?
> Maybe, it's a blessing in disguise that Salons R Us/LCL Beauty is out of their Pibb knock off.



Im not sure with the technology. When it comes to indirect heat, I'm only worried about how it blows on my hair and the after results. Im only worried about technology with direct heat. I never thought of doing a review though.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 20, 2013)

HS197W Tail Comb
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do any of you ladies use this comb for roller setting? Have you tried it? Are the teeth too fine for Afro-textured hair.

I already have this one. HS6450 Tail Comb





Even though I have not used it yet, because I have not purchased a dryer, thus far.  I want to be prepared when I do.

Please provide your thoughts!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Aug 20, 2013)

MileHighDiva

I do use a comb like that (.99 knockoff) after I spray each piece with water just before putting in each roller. The hair has already been detangled by that time and its really just for extra smoothing. You are texlaxed right?  I think either one of those should be okay to smooth each piece of damp hair cuz it will already be detangled.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 20, 2013)

^^ I use that comb for parting. I'm natural, so I need a finer comb to smooth and role


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 20, 2013)

Blairx0 and mshoneyfly

Okay, I'll buy the comb, because your right at that point the hair would already be detangled.  I'm 95% done with my transition to natural.  I still have about 1-1/2" of relaxed hair still left in the front.  I think I'm going to deal that during the Fall Solstice.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 20, 2013)

^^^ hope you like it. You will find the comb is good for a once over on natural hair....you can part and comb out larger sections. but have a finer comb on hair so you can really get your hair on the roller


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 23, 2013)

Under my Pibbs with my mags.  Will press roots and wrap.  Big overnight date with the boo tomorrow.  Gotta get this hair right.


----------



## smores (Aug 23, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Under my Pibbs with my mags.  Will press roots and wrap.  Big overnight date with the boo tomorrow.  Gotta get this hair right.



DominicanBrazilian82 I'm sure you'll look great! Have fun!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 23, 2013)

I purchased the LCL beauty dryer...but it is backordered. They say it will ship some time around 9/2. I'm fine with that. I bought the Magic Lady Star comb from hotcombs and also picked up some white hourglass rollers from Capelli Care aka smores. 

I think I am good on the leave in game. I have a good amount of them, plus I have the Komaza Aloe My Hair serum. I think I will pick up a heat protectant as well though.

I think I will try and get the hang of this roller setting thing throughout September. Anniversary is at the end of September, so I want my sets to look great by then.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I purchased the LCL beauty dryer...but it is backordered. They say it will ship some time around 9/2. I'm fine with that. I bought the Magic Lady Star comb from hotcombs and also picked up some white hourglass rollers from Capelli Care aka smores.
> 
> I think I am good on the leave in game. I have a good amount of them, plus I have the Komaza Aloe My Hair serum. I think I will pick up a heat protectant as well though.
> 
> I think I will try and get the hang of this roller setting thing throughout September. Anniversary is at the end of September, so I want my sets to look great by then.



I'm sure your sets will be great with practice. Cant wait for your frist test run!


----------



## kandegirl (Aug 23, 2013)

My contribution. I'm out of my weave, just relaxed a week ago, and letting my hair rest. I'll be back up in a weave in a few weeks.

Me and my poofy hair. It's straighter now. I rolled the top to the back and the rest I rolled upawards. Roller and red and purple rollers.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 24, 2013)

Plan to use these to set this weekend. I will be posting reviews!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 24, 2013)

@blairxo

I stalk your blog just so you know .


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 24, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @blairxo
> 
> I stalk your blog just so you know .



Hehe. I read and commented on yours too. I will update soon for your stalking pleasure.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 24, 2013)

blairxo

 for me?! Awwww you're far to kind lol


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 24, 2013)

Under the dryer now all rolled up.  I got my relaxer yesterday but felt like I needed another DC, SO I did that and rolled it up with water, jojoba oil and a tab bit of Tresemme Naturals condish. LOC


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 24, 2013)

MileHighDiva, I have both of the combs you mentioned in your post. I use the 6450 for my roller sets. It gets the hair nice and straight which helps with the drying process. I have not had problems with either comb. You can't go wrong with seamless.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 24, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> HS197W Tail Comb
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the second one. Seamless and no breakage. You. Cannot. Go. Wrong.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 24, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> @blairxo
> 
> I stalk your blog just so you know .



And she's on Wordpress…. I don't have to waste battery on my phone by opening Safari, I just have to open the app


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 24, 2013)

Rozlewis, what are you using the finer tooth comb HS197W Tail Comb for, if your only using the medium tooth comb 6450 for roller setting?


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 24, 2013)

Today's set

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 24, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Rozlewis, what are you using the finer tooth comb HS197W Tail Comb for, if your only using the medium tooth comb 6450 for roller setting?



MileHighDiva, I kinda use those combs interchangeably. I use the 4 comb method which means I use the Magic Rake (5660) comb first, then I go to the 1975, then I got to the 6450, then last the 197. I also use the 197 to make parts.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> MileHighDiva, I kinda use those combs interchangeably. I use the 4 comb method which means I use the Magic Rake (5660) comb first, then I go to the 1975, then I got to the 6450, then last the 197. I also use the 197 to make parts.



I use the three comb method, but either way it works.


----------



## Napp (Aug 25, 2013)

Hopefully when i get my new rollers i can get back into setting my hair. I miss it.

Also can i get new suggestions for a new dryer. the bonnet to my soft bonnet dryer has a rip in it


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 25, 2013)

Napp said:


> Hopefully when i get my new rollers i can get back into setting my hair. I miss it.
> 
> Also can i get new suggestions for a new dryer. the bonnet to my soft bonnet dryer has a rip in it



Which rollers did you get? I'm dying to get a few bucks and try the hourglass rollers. Have a wedding and vacation in a week, so I probably won't be ordering them for another couple weeks.


----------



## Napp (Aug 25, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Which rollers did you get? I'm dying to get a few bucks and try the hourglass rollers. Have a wedding and vacation in a week, so I probably won't be ordering them for another couple weeks.



Saludable84 i bought some of the hourglass rollers. there is a 30% off flash sale today


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone have the Magic Lady Star comb? I figured I could use the fine tooth side for roller setting/3rd stage in the 3 comb smooth.


----------



## smores (Aug 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Does anyone have the Magic Lady Star comb? I figured I could use the fine tooth side for roller setting/3rd stage in the 3 comb smooth.



FroReal, I have the Magic Lady Star Comb. It's my purse comb! The fine tooth side is similar to my HS6450 Tail Comb, just wider. HTH!


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Does anyone have the Magic Lady Star comb? I figured I could use the fine tooth side for roller setting/3rd stage in the 3 comb smooth.



FroReal, I have that comb but it is kinda awkward for me. I probably need to use it more often to get used to it. I had the same idea as you but it has not worked out for me. None the less it is a nice comb.


----------



## hillytmj (Aug 25, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Does anyone have the Magic Lady Star comb? I figured I could use the fine tooth side for roller setting/3rd stage in the 3 comb smooth.


 
 I've never seen that comb before, but i think it would work. Where did you find it? I might be interested in getting one.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 25, 2013)

hillytmj it is from hotcombs.net. The same place the other combs mentioned are from. I have two of their wide tooth combs already.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 28, 2013)

Received my Magic Lady Star comb yesterday and my white hourglass rollers today. Thanks smores.  I also picked up some Elasta QP Design Silk and extra gray and black magnetic rollers to try.  Can't wait for next week when my dryer gets here.


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 28, 2013)

My hair has been in a bun for a week. I ran out of time to set and have been m&s all week. Tomorrow I am going to set come Hell or high water.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 29, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> My hair has been in a bun for a week. I ran out of time to set and have been m&s all week. Tomorrow I am going to set come Hell or high water.



[Im]patiently waiting….


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 30, 2013)

I know the pics are dark, but here is my recent set u comb it out a bit to trim. Can you say big hair!


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 30, 2013)

Getting under the dryer now.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 30, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Received my Magic Lady Star comb yesterday and my white hourglass rollers today. Thanks smores.  I also picked up some Elasta QP Design Silk and extra gray and black magnetic rollers to try.  Can't wait for next week when my dryer gets here.



I can't wait to see this healthy head of hair of your out and swinging!! Froreal3


----------



## Jobwright (Aug 30, 2013)

This may be weird...when you are under the dryer with your rollers in, do you hear cracking noises a little bit, sporadically? Do you sometimes feel the rollers shifting a little?  Just wondering if I am the only one and if the noises and shifting could mean I'm not doing something right...or is this normal?


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 30, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> This may be weird...when you are under the dryer with your rollers in, do you hear cracking noises a little bit, sporadically? Do you sometimes feel the rollers shifting a little?  Just wondering if I am the only one and if the noises and shifting could mean I'm not doing something right...or is this normal?



I normally have my headphones in, so don't hear much. But I can feel my rollers shift as my hair dries


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Question: I got the Elasta QP Design Silk, but do you all think I will need foam as well? I saw the Elasta QP Design Foam and I wasn't sure which one to get. Should I have both? Does the foam make a difference in your roller set?


----------



## Blairx0 (Aug 30, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Question: I got the Elasta QP Design Silk, but do you all think I will need foam as well? I saw the Elasta QP Design Foam and I wasn't sure which one to get. Should I have both? Does the foam make a difference in your roller set?



Foam for me meant firmer curls.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 31, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Question: I got the Elasta QP Design Silk, but do you all think I will need foam as well? I saw the Elasta QP Design Foam and I wasn't sure which one to get. Should I have both? Does the foam make a difference in your roller set?



Some people use foams or setting lotions to set their rollers, I don't.  I use a leave-in which doubles as a thermal protector as well.  Setting lotion gives my hair a drier, crunchier feel.  I like my sets to be soft and full of body so when I wrap it feels silky.  Others prefer a lotion or foam for more defined curls.  When I do a flexi or Bantu set I always add a lotion or form.  I use the silk when I blow dry and flat iron.  Froreal3


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 31, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian What leave in do you use that doubles as a thermal protectant? 
And how can I incorporate the Design Silk in my roller sets? I'm natural 4 a/b...and I want them smooth and decently straight...not just stretched. My hair stretches easily, so I'm not interested in just a stretched look. I can do that by combing out a braidout.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Foam for me meant firmer curls.



Blairx0 I see. Not sure if I want firmer. You think the Design Silk will make my hair firmer too? It is not the foam. I just want a straight and smooth look...like your sets.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

I haven't done a set in a minute been enjoying air-drying but I plan to set my hair this afternoon and put it in an unto. May do another ponytail set. Happy setting everyone.


----------



## Saludable84 (Aug 31, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> DominicanBrazilian What leave in do you use that doubles as a thermal protectant?
> And how can I incorporate the Design Silk in my roller sets? I'm natural 4 a/b...and I want them smooth and decently straight...not just stretched. My hair stretches easily, so I'm not interested in just a stretched look. I can do that by combing out a braidout.



If you are talking about Elasta QP, I haven't tried it but I read it was really good. I recently used the CHI Keratin Mist and because its a spray in, I found it easier to use that the CHI Silk Infusion as you can spray directly on wet hair (I use a spray bottle to re-wet the sections). Just be careful not to use too much because I kinda did  I just make sure that I pull the rollers really tight and sometimes comb my hair while rolling. The Design Silk is a spray too, so a little goes a long way and it does double as a heat protectant.


----------



## Napp (Aug 31, 2013)

I just rolled up with my new concave tension rollers. i can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 31, 2013)

Did a roller set today and my hair feels so good. I applied CC Hair Tea to my hair under my DC and I think this helped with the softness of the curls.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Aug 31, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> DominicanBrazilian What leave in do you use that doubles as a thermal protectant?
> And how can I incorporate the Design Silk in my roller sets? I'm natural 4 a/b...and I want them smooth and decently straight...not just stretched. My hair stretches easily, so I'm not interested in just a stretched look. I can do that by combing out a braidout.



I use BioHair Care Moroccan Argan Oil Leave In!  Love this and it smells heavenly!  It does have cones though.  Silk, like Saludable84 said is a spray.  Like Chi Keratin Mist, Aphogee Green Tea and Elasta QP Silk, I spray it after (or even before sometimes) my creamy leave-in.  I don't do oil or butters before I set because it takes your hair that much longer to dry.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 31, 2013)

Napp said:


> I just rolled up with my new concave tension rollers. i can't wait to see the results.



Napp, please post pics and provide a review of your experience/results!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks ladies. So I plan to:

1. Pre poo and thoroughly detangle. 
2. Wash & Dc
3. Use a leave in w/out glycerin. Most of mine do, so I'll probably try one of the Komaza leave ins (Blairx0 have you tried that Aloe serum yet?) I have to try not to be heavy handed as I usually am.
4. Spray some of the Elasta QP Design Silk 
5. Keep a water bottle handy while I apply the rollers. 
6. Roll in smallish sections w/large rollers making sure to keep enough tension
7. Silk wrap after drying. 



*Does any1 flat iron or blow dry their roots? Especially 4 a/b naturals?*


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks ladies. So I plan to:
> 
> 1. Pre poo and thoroughly detangle.
> 2. Wash & Dc
> ...



I do!  But that's just for my new growth.  Since you're a natural, you might not need to as your hair texture is all the same.  But see what it's like after you set.  Froreal3


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks ladies. So I plan to:
> 
> 1. Pre poo and thoroughly detangle.
> 2. Wash & Dc
> ...



Your gonna be good. I don't do anything to my roots. I mostly bun, so I don't get the urge to make my roots straight. When I do, the flat iron works.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Napp (Sep 1, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Napp, please post pics and provide a review of your experience/results!



It was a HAM. it takes some getting used to roll on on these rollers but they are pretty easy to get the hair smooth. the roots however were a bit difficult to get smooth because they are larger than im used to and i kept knocking them out of my head.(my hair is too short and i only used the pink ones! they are much larger than my red mesh rollers) I might need longer pins too.

 to add to that my bonnet dryer is damaged so it wouldnt dry properly. some parts were still wet.the parts that dried were super smooth. I decided that i will wait until i get a new dryer before i rollerset again.


----------



## Altruisticoam (Sep 2, 2013)

So after months of being MIA I finally set my hair today. I'm currently a little ove 9 weeks post so I had to flat iron my roots. I'm going to try to set at least once a month...we'll see


----------



## Amarilles (Sep 2, 2013)

I tried my first set tonight and hammercy erplexed Some parts look as if I didn't even bother with smoothing/tugging while rolling. 

I think I may need to use much less hair per roller but then I'm not sure if they will all fit on my head. Does anyone have any suggestions for setting with really dense hair?


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 2, 2013)

Amarilles, you could give me some of your strands.  I need density! , or you can try one of those ponytail rollersets that EnExitStageLeft does on her dense strands.

http://www.powertothepj.blogspot.com/2013/05/the-style-struggle-series-set_27.html


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm late but I want to join!!!

My hair is Collar bone length

I set every four days I just wear it curly.

I'm under the dryer now


----------



## Amarilles (Sep 2, 2013)

MileHighDiva just tell me where we sign the transfer papers at! 

Million thanks for that link! I had bantu knotted my head before roller setting to have some kind of game plan but nope still looks a HAM, this looks much more promising. I'll have to figure out what to do with the hair tie marks as I'm not flat ironing, but it looks awesome. Great idea EnExitStageLeft!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 2, 2013)

^^ I'll have my people draw up some papers, right now!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> I tried my first set tonight and hammercy erplexed Some parts look as if I didn't even bother with smoothing/tugging while rolling.
> 
> I think I may need to use much less hair per roller but then I'm not sure if they will all fit on my head. Does anyone have any suggestions for setting with really dense hair?



@ExitEnStageLeft has a cool looking ponytail set that I really want to try.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 3, 2013)

Amarilles 

I can ONLY ponytail rollerset because my traditional sets look more then a HAM...they look a SHAM .

Also, thanks for peeking around my blog. I haven't updated in a while, life is kickin my rear right now. Nonetheless I appreciate your visit!


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 3, 2013)

WAIT WE EXCHANGIN' STRANDS?!

Amarilles can a sista' get some thick strands because these fine thangs' I have are killing my hair vibe  .


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 3, 2013)

Altruisticoam said:


> So after months of being MIA I finally set my hair today. I'm currently a little ove 9 weeks post so I had to flat iron my roots. I'm going to try to set at least once a month...we'll see



Altruisticoam
Your set came out really pretty. Youve gained quite a bit of length. Very sexy!! :eyebrows:


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 3, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> I tried my first set tonight and hammercy erplexed Some parts look as if I didn't even bother with smoothing/tugging while rolling.
> 
> I think I may need to use much less hair per roller but then I'm not sure if they will all fit on my head. Does anyone have any suggestions for setting with really dense hair?



Amarilles
It might help you understand the placement concept better if you see how someone else sets your hair. I think the hair in one of your rollers is enough for three rollers. Thats the way it looks anyway. You will get better.


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 3, 2013)

Today's set using the Capelli Aqua rollers. I need to practice my tension






Mist my hair with water, I alternated between the caviar curls and the hair milk for leave in. then sprayed the aphogee, then less than a dime size of the setting mousse. I was going to add a serum but I was not sure if that would be overkill or not. I had the most trouble with the pins because i have never used them before. I was not sure how they should be placed to give maximum hold w/o poking my scalp. But I will keep practicing


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 3, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> I tried my first set tonight and hammercy erplexed Some parts look as if I didn't even bother with smoothing/tugging while rolling.
> 
> I think I may need to use much less hair per roller but then I'm not sure if they will all fit on my head. Does anyone have any suggestions for setting with really dense hair?



I had the same issue today. My hair is fine but dense. I used the technique that my stylist used to use where she would pull the hair and then roll it either forward (for the front middle top and back sections), towards the left (for the right side section), towards the right (for the left side section). somehow she was always able to fit all of the rollers with no problem.


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 3, 2013)

I gotta start rolling my hair in the mirror again. Lol

I been rolling while watching tv.

Catntu has a new moisturizer that i tried and I don't like it. My hair is NOT moisturized.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 3, 2013)

My LCL dryer shipped today.


----------



## Amarilles (Sep 3, 2013)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> WAIT WE EXCHANGIN' STRANDS?!
> 
> Amarilles can a sista' get some thick strands because these fine thangs' I have are killing my hair vibe  .


I jus wanna say that I charge for my services!  



mshoneyfly said:


> Amarilles
> It might help you understand the placement concept better if you see how someone else sets your hair. I think the hair in one of your rollers is enough for three rollers. Thats the way it looks anyway. You will get better.


I had about 18 rollers in, not sure if that's a lot or not enough though. I'll definitely keep working on it. 

Thanks ladies!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 3, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> I tried my first set tonight and hammercy erplexed Some parts look as if I didn't even bother with smoothing/tugging while rolling.
> 
> I think I may need to use much less hair per roller but then I'm not sure if they will all fit on my head. Does anyone have any suggestions for setting with really dense hair?



Girl!!' You'd better let that Dominicana out and roll like you know what you're doing!  Mohawk style about 7 or 8 rollers in the middle, 7 on each side.  21/22 total.  You got this girl! Amarilles


----------



## Amarilles (Sep 3, 2013)

Easy for you pros to say! DominicanBrazilian82 Don't be surprised if one of these days I call you up to Miramar to come handle my situation 

Thanks mama!


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 4, 2013)

Do any of you use or have used this?


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 4, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> I jus wanna say that I charge for my services!
> 
> 
> I had about 18 rollers in, not sure if that's a lot or not enough though. I'll definitely keep working on it.
> ...



oh wow only 18.....i had 30


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Sep 4, 2013)

TopShelf

I think @rrila does


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Question: *Do any of you who use these large standing/rolling dryers like the Pibbs and LCL live in apartments. I don't want to trip a circuit.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 4, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Question: Do any of you who use these large standing/rolling dryers like the Pibbs and LCL live in apartments. I don't want to trip a circuit.



Yes. No circuit breaks but I still make sure my AC is off. Don't have central air.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 4, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> I jus wanna say that I charge for my services!
> 
> I had about 18 rollers in, not sure if that's a lot or not enough though. I'll definitely keep working on it.
> 
> Thanks ladies!



I use 19 all strategically placed. That's not too bad. All magnetic grey rollers.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 4, 2013)

^^ I have central air, so maybe I will turn it off when I'm using the dryer...


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 4, 2013)

Amarilles said:


> Easy for you pros to say! DominicanBrazilian82 Don't be surprised if one of these days I call you up to Miramar to come handle my situation
> 
> Thanks mama!



And I would surely come Amarilles


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 5, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Question: Do any of you who use these large standing/rolling dryers like the Pibbs and LCL live in apartments. I don't want to trip a circuit.



I live in an apartment sit there under the dryer, with my laptop, charging, lights and on and my boyfriend somewhere watching tv. No problems thus far


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 5, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> I live in an apartment sit there under the dryer, with my laptop, charging, lights and on and my boyfriend somewhere watching tv. No problems thus far



Blairx0 Froreal3 I concur.  No issues with breakers tripping.  Fro your due diligence is real   You'll be fine.  And you'll love setting your hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 5, 2013)

^^ Girl, I just wanna make sure!  I'm into my research.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 6, 2013)

Currently under my dryer with my usual mag set.  1:23am... Being cute has its downside.


----------



## niknakmac (Sep 6, 2013)

This thread needs more pics of roller sets!  I'm almost ready to take my twists out.  I think bouncy curls will inspire me!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Sep 6, 2013)

I did a roller set last night after weeks of blow drying or air drying and setting with purple flexirods.  I was so out of practice of putting the rollers in.  It took longer than usual.  My curls look ok today.   I will probably rollerset through the fall and winter this year.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 10, 2013)

Get ready yall 





Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 10, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Get ready yall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I;m ready! Lets get rolling!!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 10, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Get ready yall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Froreal3, please report back on how loud it is and whether it has a ticking noise or not!  Also, post pix of your set and results, so I can live vicariously through another roller setter 

I'm jelly right now!  I want a hair dryer, but they were out stock when I went to buy one. erplexed  Of course, I spent the :dollar::dollar::dollar: on something else.  At least, it was hair related.


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have been doing cute updos since it's been so hot. 

Different versions of this since I have the volume from the rollersets.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 10, 2013)

MileHighDiva it has a ticking sound but it is not loud.  The unit itself is not very loud. I will definitely post pics of my results.  You should have still ordered it.  It shipped out exactly when they said it would.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 10, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Get ready yall
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Mine is similar to this.

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## smores (Sep 11, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> Do any of you use or have used this?



I've never seen this TopShelf. Did you try? If so, what do you think?

-Lifelong PJ...and happy to claim it!


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 11, 2013)

smores said:


> I've never seen this TopShelf. Did you try? If so, what do you think?
> 
> -Lifelong PJ...and happy to claim it!



No I still have not tried it. But I plan on buying it this weekend and maybe I will try it next week


----------



## smores (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm very interested in your thoughts! It looks like it has potential. Thanks!!


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey ladies! Capelli is having a %50 off of their small and medium rollers. I just purchased a pack of each one to add to the ones that  I already have


----------



## yardyspice (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been following this thread and I am wondering if it's possible to have heat damage from weekly rollersetting? TIA.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Sep 12, 2013)

yardyspice said:


> I've been following this thread and I am wondering if it's possible to have heat damage from weekly rollersetting? TIA.



I don't know about hear damage but your hair can be stretched out. I don't believe it would be permanent though, and would probably revert after a couple washes. This is assuming you're talking only rollersets, not setting and flat ironing.


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Sep 12, 2013)

yardyspice said:


> I've been following this thread and I am wondering if it's possible to have heat damage from weekly rollersetting? TIA.



I set weekly with no heat damage issue.  There could be damage from over manipulation and lack of conditioning if you aren't careful; but, heat damage isn't an issue for my hair. yardyspice


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 12, 2013)

yardyspice said:


> I've been following this thread and I am wondering if it's possible to have heat damage from weekly rollersetting? TIA.



I have been under my dryer weekly since last July. I havent had any heat damage. When I  am rough I get excess shedding and some breakage, but that is due to not detangling, improper clip placement , etc


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 12, 2013)

I ordered my LCL dryer today!!!!! 

I'm so over this bonnet dryer


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 12, 2013)

After two weeks, my hair is thanking me...

Please excuse my iPhone; it's trying to get it together


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 13, 2013)

So I tried miss jessies quick curls. :-* I love it! 

It detangled my hair so easily and I only needed a small amount.

I still like the pillow curls to but it doesn't detangle as well for me right now.

I believe he op of this thread talked about using pillow curls in a spray bottle mixture, I have a little left so I think I will try it. I love the way pillow curls smell.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 13, 2013)

I have not been setting for a minute. Enjoying air drying right now.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 13, 2013)

the PJ bug is bitting. ANy eviews for Carol's Daughter Macadamia Heat Setting Foam, 7.5 oz


----------



## Lissa0821 (Sep 13, 2013)

I did a rollerset last night with leave in conditioners and serum and it came out so nice.  I forgot to use wrap lotion.  The curls are still holding up.  I will try this for the next few weeks before I ditch the wrap lotion all together.


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 13, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> the PJ bug is bitting. ANy eviews for Carol's Daughter Macadamia Heat Setting Foam, 7.5 oz



Does foam make your rollersets hard?


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 13, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> the PJ bug is bitting. ANy eviews for Carol's Daughter Macadamia Heat Setting Foam, 7.5 oz



I tried it and didn't like it. It did make my hair hard and had residue. If you try it, buy it from a place you can return it even after you use it! And it didn't detangle well with me either.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm debating getting curlformers, I'm natural and my perm rod sets yield fluffy hair.
I'm considering curl formers or mesh rollers, please let me know what you ladies think its better for me.
right now, my hair is on;y 6inches long, I'm not skilled with roller setting and have used perm rods only thrice but over an hour of work that yield hair that is barely stretched is discouraging.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 13, 2013)

tolly 
My hair looks chemically or thermally relaxed when I do a curlformer  set.  Excellent way to straighten/stretch hair w/o using heat. 

I have the knock offs from eBay.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 13, 2013)

I'd say Curlformers have a bit of a learning curve but once you get the hang of them, I feel like you get smoother results with less effort. Then again, my hair is type 4 with tight little coils. So when I rollerset with flexirods, magnetic rollers, or anything else, I feel like I need to do more work (combing/detangling/product) to get a smooth result. With Curlformers, I literally detangle and pop them on. And I don't have to detangle thoroughly for a smooth finish either. 
The learning curve is serious enough for some ladies to give up on them though... So consider your patience.
HTH!


tolly said:


> I'm debating getting curlformers, I'm natural and my perm rod sets yield fluffy hair.
> I'm considering curl formers or mesh rollers, please let me know what you ladies think its better for me.
> right now, my hair is on;y 6inches long, I'm not skilled with roller setting and have used perm rods only thrice but over an hour of work that yield hair that is barely stretched is discouraging.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 14, 2013)

Why do I wait to set? Sitting under the dryer after trying a Rollerset with a bit of gel. Pictures coming


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 14, 2013)

FroReal, where's the pix from your set?  What did you name your dryer?


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 14, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> FroReal, where's the pix from your set?  What did you name your dryer?



MileHighDiva I didn't start yet. My wash day is 2morrow. I  haven't named it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 14, 2013)

Girl, you know I'm OCD.  I've been thinking of names and I haven't ordered the darn thing yet. I wouldn't even be thinking about naming it, if it weren't for that Pibbs group buy thread where everyone was naming there hair dryers.  Angelicus named her LCL La Dominica or something like that, because it reminds her of the dryers in the Dominican Salons.

I was like mental note to self, I have to name my dryer when I get one,


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 14, 2013)

FroReal, I'll check for pix tomorrow night or Sunday.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 14, 2013)

What temp do you all put your dryers on?


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 14, 2013)

So I've been working on trying to put these rollers in. This crap is not easy. I may have too many. smh I can't see what I'm doing in the back of my head and I'm not sure about the placement of these clips either. This is gonna come out a HAM. I just know it.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 14, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> I'd say Curlformers have a bit of a learning curve but once you get the hang of them, I feel like you get smoother results with less effort. Then again, my hair is type 4 with tight little coils. So when I rollerset with flexirods, magnetic rollers, or anything else, I feel like I need to do more work (combing/detangling/product) to get a smooth result. With Curlformers, I literally detangle and pop them on. And I don't have to detangle thoroughly for a smooth finish either.
> The learning curve is serious enough for some ladies to give up on them though... So consider your patience.
> HTH!



I'm texlaxed. It i still get fluffy hair. Don't mind it but would like smoother maybe flatter results and less detangling. Should I be taking notes?

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 14, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> So I've been working on trying to put these rollers in. This crap is not easy. I may have too many. smh I can't see what I'm doing in the back of my head and I'm not sure about the placement of these clips either. This is gonna come out a HAM. I just know it.



Roller setting isn't easy for me and I'm not natural. I find it easier to section the pieces beforehand. Is the problem putting the hair on the actual roller?

My dryer is on the highest setting. It's the only way I get my hair as smooth as possible.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 14, 2013)

brownb83 said:


> Does foam make your rollersets hard?



It has in the past which is why I know i don't need this... but it is so hard to resist


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 14, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> So I've been working on trying to put these rollers in. This crap is not easy. I may have too many. smh I can't see what I'm doing in the back of my head and I'm not sure about the placement of these clips either. This is gonna come out a HAM. I just know it.



How did it go? From one roller setting natural to another it can be challenging. My first few sets my hair webbed on the roller and came out looking like I gave up on a tension blow dry. But it does get better


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 14, 2013)

The smoothing the hair and clip placement so they don't fall is hard. The mesh rollers from Capelli Care were easier to put in than the gray magnetics. The magnetics are slippery. I am under the dryer now because I'm tired. Lol 

This is gonna come our horrible, so I will twist or bun this one. Next week I will do larger sections and try to get the hair smoother.

Blairx0 how did you finally get the hang of this? What mistakes did you make? I know I will get the hang of this. The mohawk part was easier than the sides for me.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 14, 2013)

Have you all watched Jenn's setting vids from JGA??  She helped me out a lot with placement, smoothing and how to start each roller. Her vids are soo helpful. After watching her I was sure I could do it right. 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=nrJQldSrmwU

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cTE2m4O69Ug


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Sep 14, 2013)

At the salon going in my second hour under the dryer. Longhair #thestruggle

But I wouldn't trade my almost BSL tresses for the world!! Just the frustrations of being under the hair dryer. Glad to allow someone else the opportunity to set my 'do.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 14, 2013)

Froreal3

I am not going to lie it was diffcult at first and it is still very much an eveoling process for me. 

I came to terms with the mohawk not being something I could manage. The bottom two rollers in my mohawk were never tight enough. I also feel like the crown of my haed didn't strech as deeply with it simply because the texture is so tight and I couldn't get a good rolling angle. 

Clean parting was cruical for me. I part now along the line my hair naturally gives me. 

I also need a fine tooth comb. I have to detangling as deeply as possbile for smoothing. I used to just comb through once and my hair ould come out super fluffly. And while I liked the looked with a fine tooth comb I can get it to stick to the roller and when i roll I know each strand is taunt. 

I've been debating doing a blog post about roller setting, but haven't felt confident enough to do it, but maybe now I will. I have been rolling for a year and it is hard to find info for naturals.

I am expecting pictures


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 14, 2013)

This week's set:

All rolled up in gray rollers with some covers I borrowed from another set



Rollers are down



closer up of curl




Me a little too nakey...sorry ladies, but I wanted to show how the curls set



I switched up my products and mathods this time. I plan to write a blog post about it. I will link it here when I do


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 14, 2013)

Blairx0 you should definitely blog. It will be very helpful. I used my fine tooth comb. 

I did not like this morning's set. It looked like a busted blow out.  I immediately rinsed and tried again. I used less rollers so they fit on my head better. Under the dryer. Will post pics when done.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 14, 2013)

First pic is the fail. Last 4 are the 2nd try results. It is ok. But I want smoother roots. They feel really thick. I used the A
Aloe My Hair Serum and diluted Elasta Qp Design Silk.



















Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 14, 2013)

Froreal3

Which rollers did you like better? The white ones looked as if they held better. It came out cute! You got your hair to smooth out really well


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 15, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Froreal3
> 
> Which rollers did you like better? The white ones looked as if they held better. It came out cute! You got your hair to smooth out really well



Thanks Saludable84 I will definitely get more of the white ones from smores. It smoothed out the length ok, but the roots were still thick. Combed out it looked like a lion.  Right now it looks like I have blow out. I want to set for straightness.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 15, 2013)

Froreal3

What did you think of the aloe my hair serum?

I just posted a review of it here: 

http://herampersandhim.com/2013/09/15/komaza-care-aloe-my-hair-frizz-control-serum-review/ 

I really liked it, but reading your post it seems like you were looking for something more to tame your hair. I also thought it would be a bit more like a serum, and even though it wasn't i really like it. Now I am trying to find things to use with it to give me some weight so my hair isn't a defintion-less fluff ball. You too might need to add something. 

Do you feel like the Elasta Qp Design Silk played well with the serum?


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 16, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Froreal3
> 
> What did you think of the aloe my hair serum?
> 
> ...



Blairx0 I thought the serum would be more serum like. It was pretty much a lotion.  Anyway,  my hair seemed a little stiff...not bouncy or fluffy like I see other people's sets. So maybe I didn't have the right products.  I think I will let my hair rest in twists for a couple weeks because I noticed some extra breakage.... probably due to combing with the fine toothed comb.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 16, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Blairx0 I thought the serum would be more serum like. It was pretty much a lotion.  Anyway,  my hair seemed a little stiff...not bouncy or fluffy like I see other people's sets. So maybe I didn't have the right products.  I think I will let my hair rest in twists for a couple weeks because I noticed some extra breakage.... probably due to combing with the fine toothed comb.



I would let it rest as well. If you have a good fine tooth comb, unless you were too rough, it shouldn't cause breakage. I recently helped my friend with rollersetting her hair (4C natural) with my fine tooth and she didn't get breakage at all. It's frustrating, especially those back areas so just be patient. 

If your hair is coming out stiff, check your heat protectant or drying heat. When I use to use lotion/cream like protectants, I had to use lower heat under the dryer or my hair would be stiff. When I started using serums and stuff with keratin, I could use higher heat without stiffness.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 16, 2013)

I used close to the highest heat. I could probably lower it since it dries really well anyway.  My fine toothed comb is the seamless Magic Lady Star, so I guess maybe I was too rough or my hair was too dry. IDK. I will change up my methods next time. The Design Silk says it is a heat protectant, but I will try my Fantasia Serum next time. I also have the  Aphogee Green Tea and Keratin. Might throw that into the mix.


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 16, 2013)

Hello ladies anyone can chime in, whats in your spray bottles?


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm going to join this challenge very soon


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 17, 2013)

brownb83 said:


> Hello ladies anyone can chime in, whats in your spray bottles?



Mine is just water. I've tried concoctions, never works for me.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 17, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Mine is just water. I've tried concoctions, never works for me.
> 
> Please excuse my iPhone



Same here!!


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 20, 2013)

They have to send me another LCL mines didn't get hot enough.

I sat under it for 2.5 hours major parts of my hair Are still wet.

I'm waiting for them to call me back :'(


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 21, 2013)

brownb83 said:


> They have to send me another LCL mines didn't get hot enough.
> 
> I sat under it for 2.5 hours major parts of my hair Are still wet.
> 
> I'm waiting for them to call me back :'(



Oh no, I'm sorry this is happening with your new dryer.  Please keep us posted, regarding how quickly they resolve this issue. 

OT: brownb83, did you name your dryer?


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 21, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> Oh no, I'm sorry this is happening with your new dryer.  Please keep us posted, regarding how quickly they resolve this issue.
> 
> OT: brownb83, did you name your dryer?



They resolved it yesterday! They shipped a new one that should be here by wed which isn't bad.

Lol they were appalled that I sat under the dryer for as long as I did.

I haven't named her yet... soon though


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 21, 2013)

brownb83! Great resolution!


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 22, 2013)

Got my set up all prepared



I'm rolling tomorrow!


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 22, 2013)

Today's set: 












Ps I plan on selling a bottle of komaza serum of you are interested look for it in the exchange forum.

Excuse the raccoon eyes. I had a Hell of a work out and despite having clean head I had a busted face.


----------



## Mjon912 (Sep 22, 2013)

Haven't been on here in a while... My son turns 4 months tomorrow and my daughter will be 3 in December= busy mommy... But I'm still roller setting and transitioning... Currently 13.5 months into my transition to natural

















I wash/condition/deep condition roll on magnetic rollers and sit under the dryer, flat iron and wrap at night


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 22, 2013)

Mjon912 that shine is lovely! Nice work!


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 22, 2013)

Mjon912 and Blairx0 are making me want to try a roller set for the first time.  I have 2-strand twists in for another week, but I really think I'm going to try this next Friday. Y'all pray for me.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 22, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Mjon912 and Blairx0 are making me want to try a roller set for the first time.  I have 2-strand twists in for another week, but I really think I'm going to try this next Friday. Y'all pray for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Keep us updated. You can Rollerset your twist for practice too.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 23, 2013)

Blairx0 I would love to join the next challenge! I see this one is ending in December. I love, love, LOVE roller sets and contribute them solely to the reason I haven't relaxed in almost 2 years. This was my last set:


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 23, 2013)

Blairx0 that came out lovely! I see you use just water in your spray bottle. Do you use a heat protectant serum like Saludable84? I might try that next so my hair is more fluffy.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Sep 23, 2013)

lulu97  your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Blairx0 that came out lovely! I see you use just water in your spray bottle. Do you use a heat protectant serum like Saludable84? I might try that next so my hair is more fluffy.



I do use a serum. I am experimenting with the komaza cone based serum, but plan to switch back to the super skinny knock off from sallys


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 23, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> lulu97  your hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!



Awwwww thank you!


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 24, 2013)

lulu97

Don't wait until next year. You are welcome to drop in and show off those wonderful sets anytime you would like. I am already inspired after one post!

I do plan on starting a 2014 thread as well. Likely i will begin inviting ladies after Halloween. I am so pleased at how much others have come and shared! My hair has benefited,s o much from this thread and i look forward to keep that alive for my benefit and the benefit of others in 2014!


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 24, 2013)

I learned my lesson!  Oil rinses are not for me look:

My perm rod set came out looking like a rick James jeri curl  it was so greasy. 

Lol lol every time I looked in the mirror all i could think was I'm rick james bleep. Look


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 24, 2013)

Blairx0 
Thank you so much for the warm welcome! I also go to the salon once a month to get blowouts...my next appt is coming up next week but I will be sure to post a picture of my next set after that time.

I can get my sets to last about 2 weeks. I normally wear it down for a day or two, pin it up, do ponytails, buns, braid outs and bantu knots. Mostly all my styles start with roller set hair. I wore roller wraps when I was relaxed and continue to set as a natural. Probably will never stop


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 25, 2013)

Got my replace ment dryer today!!! 

I will set on Friday


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 28, 2013)

It's been a minute since I did a roller set. since i got an early start today I figured I would do one today. Been getting spoiled with the air drying, no mess, less time, easy, peasy, breezy.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 28, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> It's been a minute since I did a roller set. since i got an early start today I figured I would do one today. Been getting spoiled with the air drying, no mess, less time, easy, peasy, breezy.



Can't wait to see the results


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> So I've been working on trying to put these rollers in. This crap is not easy. I may have too many. smh I can't see what I'm doing in the back of my head and I'm not sure about the placement of these clips either. This is gonna come out a HAM. I just know it.



This!!!

OMG never again. LOL























Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 29, 2013)

Rozlewis said:


> It's been a minute since I did a roller set. since i got an early start today I figured I would do one today. Been getting spoiled with the air drying, no mess, less time, easy, peasy, breezy.



I'm setting today too.
Air drying only leaves me an ugly bun as a styling option with setting I can at least have a pretty bun...smoother hair


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 29, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> This!!!
> 
> OMG never again. LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This big hair is lush. You best love it


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 29, 2013)

Anyone here use Jane carter wrap and roll? I just set with it for the first time...
Im interested to see the results.


----------



## Saludable84 (Sep 29, 2013)

brownb83 said:


> I learned my lesson!  Oil rinses are not for me look:  My perm rod set came out looking like a rick James jeri curl  it was so greasy.  Lol lol every time I looked in the mirror all i could think was I'm rick james bleep. Look



Likewise

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 29, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> This!!!
> 
> OMG never again. LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



With rollersets BIG hair is a given. Lol if you are not used to it, it can be uh different. 

You have a lot of hair so maybe if you split those sections in half.

You hair is gougorgeous! Don't give up


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

brownb83 said:


> With rollersets BIG hair is a given. Lol if you are not used to it, it can be uh different.
> 
> You have a lot of hair so maybe if you split those sections in half.
> 
> You hair is gougorgeous! Don't give up



Yeah... I wasn't prepared. LOL. Thank you for the words of encouragement! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Duchess007 I can tell by your face that you're not feeling it!  But I think your curls before you separated them came out so soft and silky looking! Mine looked like I blow dried my hair. 

Right now I'm under the dryer with some large sized flexi rods.  

Blairx0 my problem seems to be getting my hair smooth enough on the rods. My hair is the type that is very frizzy. No matter how much I smooth, I still get these smaller pieces coming up.  It's like one section of hair is never a uniform length...I have all these tiny pieces popping up as I smooth my hand down my hair. I tried using some PBN Cupuacu butter to lay it down and smooth them down. I think my hair will be really greasy now.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 29, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> Yeah... I wasn't prepared. LOL. Thank you for the words of encouragement!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



******
Or maybe try bigger rollers next time. That should take out some of the bulkiness. I like it though!


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Duchess007 I can tell by your face that you're not feeling it!  But I think your curls before you separated them came out so soft and silky looking! Mine looked like I blow dried my hair.
> 
> Right now I'm under the dryer with some large sized flexi rods.
> 
> Blairx0 my problem seems to be getting my hair smooth enough on the rods. My hair is the type that is very frizzy. No matter how much I smooth, I still get these smaller pieces coming up.  It's like one section of hair is never a uniform length...I have all these tiny pieces popping up as I smooth my hand down my hair. I tried using some PBN Cupuacu butter to lay it down and smooth them down. I think my hair will be really greasy now.



I know what you mean. My hair is the same way. My hair is not a uniform life because, as I have come to accept, is the life cycle of hair. 

I am working with the aloe my hair serum now to smooth closer to the root and I have tried gel with mixed results. Do you use a cone based serum?


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

I tried the Fantasia Heat Protectant serum this morning with the Hairveda Red Tea Strong Holding Souffle. I didn't let my hair dry enough so that turned out bad. I am back under the dryer this time with a bit of EQP Design Silk heavily diluted and some PBN Cupuacu Butter over it. The butter definitely helped my hands smooth the hair onto the roller a bit better, but I'm not sure if this is going to come out well. I don't think I have the type of hair for rollersetting. It is too 4b poofy. I don't think rollersetting is for me.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I tried the Fantasia Heat Protectant serum this morning with the Hairveda Red Tea Strong Holding Souffle. I didn't let my hair dry enough so that turned out bad. I am back under the dryer this time with a bit of EQP Design Silk heavily diluted and some PBN Cupuacu Butter over it. The butter definitely helped my hands smooth the hair onto the roller a bit better, but I'm not sure if this is going to come out well. I don't think I have the type of hair for rollersetting. It is too 4b poofy. I don't think rollersetting is for me.



Don't be sad. Ain't for me either! :-/

Plus you haven't even seen it yet.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Pics...cute but not quite.  I think you need to be relaxed or have silkier hair for smooth sets. My hair is too poofy. Who wants to buy an Lcl dryer? 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Pics...cute but not quite.  I think you need to be relaxed or have silkier hair for smooth sets. My hair is too poofy. Who wants to buy an Lcl dryer?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



What!! You can't be giving up on us


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Duchess007 I can tell by your face that you're not feeling it!  But I think your curls before you separated them came out so soft and silky looking! Mine looked like I blow dried my hair.
> 
> Right now I'm under the dryer with some large sized flexi rods.
> 
> Blairx0 my problem seems to be getting my hair smooth enough on the rods. My hair is the type that is very frizzy. No matter how much I smooth, I still get these smaller pieces coming up.  It's like one section of hair is never a uniform length...I have all these tiny pieces popping up as I smooth my hand down my hair. I tried using some PBN Cupuacu butter to lay it down and smooth them down. I think my hair will be really greasy now.



Yeah, you know me too well.

List of things ain't nobody got time for:

1. That

LOL

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## brownb83 (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm under the dryer now and foe the first time I'm trying flexie rods.

I'm only using them at the top of my head though. 

Sigh I'm nervous.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

^^^Aint nobody got time for this right here!^^^^

This really sucks! lol My last resort is probably the magnetic rollers with the snaps and maybe curlformers. *sigh*


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



What's wrong with that? Looks good to me!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Duchess007 said:


> What's wrong with that? Looks good to me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



It is poofy. I don't like that. I want it to look smooth and at least a little silky. Maybe I'm asking my hair to do something that it can't do.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> It is poofy. I don't like that. I want it to look smooth and at least a little silky. Maybe I'm asking my hair to do something that it can't do.




I didn't use a real setting product. Did you?  Maybe that's the issue. Because I don't believe it's not possible. I also know my technique is rubbish, but NOBODY gets it perfect the first time.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

Well this is my second time (first w/flexi rods) and I used Elasta QP Design Silk, so there's really no excuse for it to be looking like this. The only thing I like about it is the stretch for my hair. But for hair that doesn't shrink that much, I don't know why it is not coming out silky and smooth looking. Maybe it is my hair's texture.

tashboog take a look at this mess. 

Blairx0 where is that tutorial/video for naturals at?!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

I want it to come out like hers. I think I will get smaller flexi rods. My original purpose for trying the rollers in the first place was to get a semi straight look...not totally bone straight, but at least somewhat straight...but it didn't happen. Looks like I will have to stick with the flat iron for that. But then I said, "Let me try some flexi rods." I knew I would have curls, but I thought using the bigger rods would give me a looser curl/wave. Um nope.


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I want it to come out like hers. I think I will get smaller flexi rods. My original purpose for trying the rollers in the first place was to get a semi straight look...not totally bone straight, but at least somewhat straight...but it didn't happen. Looks like I will have to stick with the flat iron for that. But then I said, "Let me try some flexi rods." I knew I would have curls, but I thought using the bigger rods would give me a looser curl/wave. Um nope.





Ever do multiple rods on one section?  Saw it on YT but can't remember this lady's handle. 













Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 29, 2013)

^^^ Never tried that, but it looks like it'd be a disaster on my hair. She has silky almost heat trained looking natural hair.

ETA: That's Sistawithrealhair


----------



## Duchess007 (Sep 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^^ Never tried that, but it looks like it'd be a disaster on my hair. She has silky almost heat trained looking natural hair.
> 
> ETA: That's Sistawithrealhair



I gotta try it tho. LOL. 

I never learn.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 29, 2013)

Froreal3

There are some natural visit in post 2 of the thread. 

I know you are not about to quit. I have been setting for about a year now and I am still learning new things. Do you notice any changes in the health of your hair? Less SSK/tangles? better moisture retention? 

Setting has given me all these things and even though my styles were broke for a while I kept at it for the healthy hair benefits. 

Understand that your sets may never look like a relaxed lady, but by setting you give yourself so many styling options. I would snap on covers are a must. They cut down on frizz because your shorter curls won't be blowing all over the place. I set on gray rollers with snap on covers I stole from another set. You may also need product closer to your roots if that is where your fly aways are. 

You may even want to try flat ironing your roots. Trust me with enough tension and practice you will love your sets!!!


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 29, 2013)

GrowAHead


where did you go?


----------



## TopShelf (Sep 29, 2013)

can 4a natural  hair be pulled tight enough w/o breaking so that it actually comes out straight?


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 29, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> can 4a natural  hair be pulled tight enough w/o breaking so that it actually comes out straight?




I am in rollers now. Once i take them out i will post pictures and let you decide. I think yes, if and no, but


----------



## sharifeh (Sep 29, 2013)

Ok so the two rollers I took down are stiff as hayle...  I'll take down the rest tomorrow and decide. I shouldn't stray from chi silk infusion for setting


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 29, 2013)

Here is my set.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 30, 2013)

And here are my roots





You can see all the texture. Now some of this can be straighter with closer detangling to the root ( I don't really comb my roots) and better parting ( I freestyle part).

But I grew out my relaxer because I wanted natural hair and , subsequently,all that it entails. I started setting because I wanted a go to stretch and style that I could do myself. It isn't prefect, but is perfect for me . Years of this hair care game has taught me that perfect varies so much you gotta be happy even when your a bit disappointed/ frustrated


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 30, 2013)

And just for reference here is my natural texture





Sorry for so many post, but the app doesny allow for peole to edit and add photos. 

The pic is old, but just so you know what hair texture is and became


----------



## DoDo (Sep 30, 2013)

Cane you set and dry curlformers with a blow dryer? I am thinking of attempting a set with curlformers but only if I can skip sleeping in them.


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes!
I've found that Curlformers dry shockingly fast with heat, especially if you use a good setting lotion.
qrr I think it also depends on your technique.
If you use too much hair per section/set or you don't do a good job detangling beforehand/leave clumps and lumps of hair in the curlformer, you'll probably get less spectacular results. 
I'd recommend a medium heat starting at the roots for 10 minutes at a time with alternating lower heat for 5 minutes for 30-60 minutes depending on how long it normally takes your hair to blowdry. I've found that using high heat will trick you into thinking it's dry thoroughly when it's only dry on the outer layer. Then you'll have crispy hair on the outer curl and damp hair on the inside...
HTH! 



DoDo said:


> Cane you set and dry curlformers with a blow dryer? I am thinking of attempting a set with curlformers but only if I can skip sleeping in them.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Blairx0 Ok, your set looks similar to the way my second set of curls came out. It came out really nice and elongated. Ok, now I don't feel so bad.  So how do you style it when you're done? I admit, I do like the stretch it gives my hair. I might do this every two weeks to see how it affects my retention.

ETA: My texture is similar to yours.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Sep 30, 2013)

Froreal3
Sounds like your hair could be highly pourous. Maybe some rose water and or avg in your spray bottle to seal your cuticle

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 30, 2013)

^^^I will try that. Thanks!  I don't know why it would be porous. I never use heat and I've always been natural. My hair dries normally, not super fast and it seems to retain moisture fine. Oh well, I'll try anything.


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 30, 2013)

Froreal3

I wear my or down for a day or two I have somewhere to go. But because I normally go to work I ponytail or bun.

I sleep on flexi rods or twist. If I am feeling fancy I will flat twist and wear it down like this


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Sep 30, 2013)

Purchased bigger rollers and flexi rods from Sally's yesterday. I can't wait to test them out in a few weeks. I love all the sets lately...they are so pretty! 

Currently deep conditioning all day on dry hair with Aubrey Organics GBP in preperation for my salon appt tommorow.

Forget to mention, the clerk at Sally's threw in a few free samples. Score! lol


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Blairx0. That looks very pretty. I'm not giving up just yet...I'm a glutton for punishment. 

I will get some magnetic rollers (with the snaps), and some smaller flexi rods and ecostyler gel. Last time I used the Hairveda Red Tea Strong Holding Souffle and I guess it wasn't enough for my hair. Maybe I will also try some Chi Silk Infusion or something. I know I can do this!!! I will probably flat iron my roots too.  I will keep you ladies updated! lol


----------



## Blairx0 (Sep 30, 2013)

*IT IS THAT TIME AGAIN LADIES!*

It is Septmber 30th and we have been rolling for 9 months and have only 3 months until the end of the year. As we roll closer to the end of the year drop in and tell us how you, your hair and your rollersetting are developing. Feel free to post pictures, success stories, moments of frustration or any other things you'd like to share. 

Lets keep the good times rolling in the new year as well all work to set to our respective goals! 

4evershika 
Altruisticoam 
Angelinhell 
aniyashair 
AnjelLuvsUBabe 
apple_natural 
baha_locks 
Barbie83 
beingofserenity 
blackberry815 
Blkrose 
CafedeBelleza
Cherry89
cnap 
Cocoeuro 
Daphenyduck 
Dee Raven 
DesignerCurls
DominicanBrazilian82 
Fhrizzball
HairPleezeGrow 
halee_J 
jcdlox 
KaramelDiva1978 
Kimbosheart 
Kimmy1978 
KiWiStyle
klsjackson
ladyscorpian14 
LaReine24 
LaToya28 
Lissa0821 
Lucie 
Miz_Complexity
Monaleezza 
MsRana 
nakidra78 
NerdSauce 
nickpoopie
Nightingale
RODI 
Rozlewis
Shana' 
sharifeh
Shifra 
shortt29 
SmileyNY 
smores 
sqzbly1908 
sweetnikki_6 
tapioca_pudding 
TracyNicole 
untamedhair 
yasunset 
~*~ShopAholic~*~


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Sep 30, 2013)

*Sorry guys I havent set in some time... currently like 34 weeks post and currently in braids... *


----------



## DoDo (Sep 30, 2013)

kxlot79 said:


> Yes!
> I've found that Curlformers dry shockingly fast with heat, especially if you use a good setting lotion.
> qrr I think it also depends on your technique.
> If you use too much hair per section/set or you don't do a good job detangling beforehand/leave clumps and lumps of hair in the curlformer, you'll probably get less spectacular results.
> ...



Oooooh nice! I might grab some on ebay! A 30 minute blowdry sounds amazing! It usually takes me at least an hour!


----------



## niknakmac (Sep 30, 2013)

My hair was in twists for a while but I rollerset this past weekend.  It came out very pretty but very curly.  I thinks it's time to upsize my rollers as now i just want a full volume bump from my rollersets.


----------



## TracyNicole (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm no longer setting.  I'm 30 weeks post and have started hiding my hair with weaves.  It got to be too difficult to make the textures look similar in a set.  I plan to set my natural hair once I am finished transitioning.


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Oct 1, 2013)

Currently in box braids. They may not last long- nobody told me they were so heavy!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 2, 2013)

Rollersetting has done wonders for my hair.  My ends seems to stay smooth much longer with the roller over air drying.  I am still working on cutting down long it takes me to roll my hair.  I have also gotten much better with pin curling my hair after a rollerset for a few days.  I got a pretty bad layered cut and I able to camouflage it well with my rollersets.


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 2, 2013)

If you do your own (or are an insistent customer) you can control how much and what kind of hair is added. That makes a world of difference.  



CafedeBelleza said:


> Currently in box braids. They may not last long- nobody told me they were so heavy!


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 3, 2013)

Enjoying flexi rods on moisturized air dried hair. I moisturize with my  shea butter mix and use 4 rods for this style. 1 on each side. 1 at the crown & 1 at the nape. I spiral roll on the rod. Sleep in overnight. 

Below is what it looks like after 12 hours of work & doing house work. Oh my hair was a sweaty mess cause I been protective styling and working out daily. I took it down.  Moisturized and rolled on rods. LOL!  Lazy.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 4, 2013)

bebezazueta 
Great go to style. Simple and effective!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 4, 2013)

All rolled up and under the dryer may blow it out just because


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 4, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> bebezazueta Great go to style. Simple and effective!



Yes thanks!  Can't wait to see your roller set!


----------



## Jobwright (Oct 5, 2013)

I want my hair like Nia's.  What size rollers do you think?


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 5, 2013)

I bought some magnetic rollers with the snaps.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 5, 2013)

Jobwright said:


> I want my hair like Nia's.  What size rollers do you think?



Medium? Her curls looked more like waves formed together


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 5, 2013)

Disappeared for a minute. Rollerset this past weekend. Went back to my reliable CHI SI and I felt like a brand new women. I also found myself re wetting my hair periodically and that made rollersetting easier too.

Please excuse my iPhone


----------



## brownb83 (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm still loving my perm rod sets! 

It's hiding all of this new growth.

I had to use a lot of rollers though


----------



## klsjackson (Oct 6, 2013)

Still roller setting weekly and all is well. I have found that the red and purple rollers give me the best styles and results. Also, I tried various setting lotions only to return to my beloved Lottabody.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been doing curlformers set lately although they never last as long as I would like. I might order some more as I think it's the seperation that shortens the life of them for me. I have some jumbo perm rods and flexirods I would like to try too. Regular rollersetting never worked out right for me but I guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 13, 2013)

Deep conditioned on dry hair with something from Shescentit (was trying to use it up...success)
Washed with Beautiful Curls Shea Shampoo
Conditioned with Silk Dreams Destination Hydration
Roller set with a tiny bit of coconut oil and Silk Dreams Wheat Germ conditioner

In the cooler months, I add oil before I rollerset. It does weigh my hair down a bit however, I find that I can go longer without moisturizing, so I don't mind it. After taking out the rollers, I put my hair in a high pineapple. I do this not to maintain the curls, but to stretch out the roots.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 13, 2013)

Put it in a side ponytail for the day. I have an appt to get senegalese twists on the 21st so this will be my last set until December. I will be sure to post the styles I turn this set into until my braid appt though. Hoping this set will last until then.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 13, 2013)

I turned the direction of rollers because its hard to pull them straight. I also pulled out this kanechom Shea butter that was hiding behind my bathroom door for like a year and it made my two textures so manageable I set my hair in less than 20 minutes. It was smooth city.


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 13, 2013)

these great pics make me want to set. Maybe I will pull out my rollers later tonight


----------



## back2relaxed (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm back to rollersetting as well.  I've actually gotten quicker at roller placement, and determined what products work for me. 

After washing and d/c, I add my leave ins, Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Restructurizer and Elasta QP H2 Leave In, I then spray w/Keracare setting lotion(diluted w/water). I detangle each section w/a small comb prior to roller placement, and add (gasp)Motions Firm Hold Foam.  I know Motions has not that great ingredients, but it makes my hair dry faster, doesn't weigh it down, and makes the curls stay much longer.  Before sitting under the dryer I spray the set w/Elasta QP Reflect Oil Sheen.

I sit under the dryer for about 45 minutes, and then finger style.  As I am 10 weeks post, I have been flat ironing the roots only. While my hair still as parts in it, I add my scalp treatment, favorite natural oils and (gasp) grease!  I just started reusing B&B Super Gro.  I don't really add moisture everyday, just as needed.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 15, 2013)

Did a braidout on previous rollerset hair. Did 2 big braids using cond/water mix and coconut oil. Of course, it will probably go in a ponytail before the day is out. lol


----------



## mshoneyfly (Oct 15, 2013)

lulu97
CUUUTE!!! 

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 15, 2013)

Think I will go ahead and try rollersetting with my new snap on magnetics. I won't expect any sleekness, but I will probably do a stretched twist out to wear to work next Monday.


----------



## sharifeh (Oct 15, 2013)

Has anyone here tried the Ethiopian rollers yet? 
I want to try them next... I ordered them

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 16, 2013)

no time to set over the weekend, but I am under the dryer now. This warm air is putting me to sleep! I plan to put some heat on my roots after take down, but we will see


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 16, 2013)

sharifeh havent tried the rollers, but I have heard good things. PLEASE post your results.


----------



## brownb83 (Oct 17, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> Has anyone here tried the Ethiopian rollers yet?
> I want to try them next... I ordered them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Where did you order them from?


----------



## Lissa0821 (Oct 17, 2013)

I am giving myself a touch up today and plan to exclusively roller set for the remainder of the year.  No blow drying or flat ironing of any kind.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 17, 2013)

High bun for the next 3 or 4 days. Used some castor oil around the edges before applying brown eco styler gel. I hate hard hair, and this always leaves my hair soft.


----------



## brownb83 (Oct 20, 2013)

Rollerset today


----------



## brownb83 (Oct 20, 2013)

..........


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 20, 2013)

^^ gorgeous


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 20, 2013)

Rollers will be in my hair in the next 20 minutes


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 26, 2013)

All rolled up and under thw dryer. I am trying a new serum this week and incorporated a protein spray I found in the back of the closet. I will post result later this afternoon!


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 26, 2013)

Rollers are out. I have no errands to run, so I threw it into about 8 or 9 braids for a curly braid out!

Love the versatility of stretched hair


----------



## Duchess007 (Oct 26, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Rollers are out. I have no errands to run, so I threw it into about 8 or 9 braids for a curly braid out!
> 
> Love the versatility of stretched hair



Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 2, 2013)

All rolled up and under the dryer. I may do an hour under and then air dry the rest. I'm already hungry and this timer just started.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Blairx0 When you take out the curls, how do you do that so that it doesn't mess up your hair? You just use the rollers to stretch your hair to do other styles with the stretched hair right? Not really to wear it out?


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Blairx0 When you take out the curls, how do you do that so that it doesn't mess up your hair? You just use the rollers to stretch your hair to do other styles with the stretched hair right? Not really to wear it out?



Let me try to answer: 

When I take the rollers out I uncoil them. So I basically do the process in reverse. This keeps them intact. I prefer this for sectioning purposes.

I use rollers primarily for strecthing. If there is no humidity out then I can wear the curls. I have done this maybe twice. I am still on the for a holding product that allows the curls to last. 

My go to style is a bun because I am into PS for the moment. But I will also rock a twist out or a braid out. I can occasionally flat iron the roots and wear it down either on curls or some other style.

I have pillow rollers and flexi rods that I bust out when I want to persevere the curls because I haven't mastered pin curls.

Hope that covers it. How are your sets going?


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 2, 2013)

Duplicate post...


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 2, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Let me try to answer:
> 
> When I take the rollers out I uncoil them. So I basically do the process in reverse. This keeps them intact. I prefer this for sectioning purposes.
> 
> ...



Thanks. That makes sense. I think I will use them to stretch as well. I had to readjust my expectations.  Anyway, I haven't sent in about a month and a half. I have been pretty lazy. I will try it again toward the end of the month. I will use the sets to stretch out my hair once a month and do some cute twist out styles etc.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Thanks. That makes sense. I think I will use them to stretch as well. I had to readjust my expectations.  Anyway, I haven't sent in about a month and a half. I have been pretty lazy. I will try it again toward the end of the month. I will use the sets to stretch out my hair once a month and do some cute twist out styles etc.



Readjust your expectations will give you new life when it comes to setting. 

I know my sets will never be liked relaxed ladies, but that okay because I am natural for a reason. Having the freedom to style my natural hair up or down, big or flat, is all the expectation I can have. It is more about Rollerseting giving me that freedom as opposed to giving me a style.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 3, 2013)

Will post another pic of how is style then tomorrow


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 3, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Readjust your expectations will give you new life when it comes to setting.
> 
> I know my sets will never be liked relaxed ladies, but that okay because I am natural for a reason. Having the freedom to style my natural hair up or down, big or flat, is all the expectation I can have. It is more about Rollerseting giving me that freedom as opposed to giving me a style.



Girl, my sets will never be like relaxed ladies and I'm still processed. My hair is big all the time, thats why i wear buns all the time. Wearing my hair down is not the move for me.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 3, 2013)

Big loose curls for brunch today. Big hair don't care!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 3, 2013)

Let it all hang out @Blairx0!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 9, 2013)

All rolled up and under the dryer


----------



## brownb83 (Nov 9, 2013)

I gotta take more pics. Your set looks so good!


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 9, 2013)

brownb83

Ahhh sorry I forgot to reply 
Capellicare

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## back2relaxed (Nov 10, 2013)

Rollersetting weekly at the moment.  Set out on gray, purple,  and black rollers on Friday night pin curled.  I'll probably end up in a bun by weeks end.


----------



## theprototype (Nov 10, 2013)

My Gold N Hot tabletop dryer stopped working a couple of weeks ago, so have been airdrying. Really missing my weekly rollersets. 

Ordered the Babyliss Ion Rollabout Hard Hat Dryer on Amazon tonight. Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 10, 2013)

I am weekly rollersetting as usual and I used Nairobi foam wrap lotion for the last set.  I am in love!!!!!  I have rediscovered my Holy Grail foam wrap lotion for my rollersets.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 10, 2013)

theprototype
I hope you can give a review when it comes

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey ladies!!! Blairx0 are we doing a 2014 challenge?  If so, sign me up first!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 10, 2013)

DominicanBrazilian82 said:


> Hey ladies!!! Blairx0 are we doing a 2014 challenge?  If so, sign me up first!



I plan to start a 2014 challenege December 1st! I look forward to you being my 2014 inspiration


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 10, 2013)

Hey ladies.  Did the nairobi foam make anyone elses hair hard to come thru? It tangled my hair. Between having the wrong size rollers and the product that used to work not work anymore I gave up but next year I'm back in.


----------



## back2relaxed (Nov 10, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> I am weekly rollersetting as usual and I used Nairobi foam wrap lotion for the last set. I am in love!!!!! I have rediscovered my Holy Grail foam wrap lotion for my rollersets.


 

Lissa0821 how would you say your hair feels in comparison to the foam you were using before, and what foam was that.  I love Nairobi foam, it is just sooo dang expensive.  It does last forever and is super moisturizing.  I like my sets to have some hold to them though, do you think that Nairobi provides any hold or just shine and moisture?


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 11, 2013)

back2relaxed said:


> @Lissa0821 how would you say your hair feels in comparison to the foam you were using before, and what foam was that. I love Nairobi foam, it is just sooo dang expensive. It does last forever and is super moisturizing. I like my sets to have some hold to them though, do you think that Nairobi provides any hold or just shine and moisture?


 

back2relaxed  I was using the Bonner Brothers foam wrap, which I liked because it detangled my hair so easily.  But my curls would fall a little more than I liked on day one and my ends would start to get dry by day three.   I got the Nairboi from Amazon for $11.00 ( I think it was $7 plus 4 shipping) the other day.  It really has kept my hair soft, moisturized since day one.  I can easily comb through the curls and they keep formation, a little too well.  I think Nairobi has a better hold, softness and shine compared to Bonner Brothers foam wrap.  That will be my back up whenever I am low on Nairobi.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 11, 2013)

Nairobi…. Y'all got me wanting to try it, but y'all know I love me some CHI Silk Infusion.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Nov 11, 2013)

Saludable84 said:


> Nairobi…. Y'all got me wanting to try it, but y'all know I love me some CHI Silk Infusion.


 

I like the shine and the smell of Chi Fusion but I can't moisturize and seal when I have it on my ends. It created a barrier that nothing could get through other than to wash it out.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 11, 2013)

Lissa0821 said:


> I like the shine and the smell of Chi Fusion but I can't moisturize and seal when I have it on my ends. It created a barrier that nothing could get through other than to wash it out.



Really? I am heavy handed with that stuff and still can. It's the only thing that works on my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 11, 2013)

Joining this challenge in 2014! Need to get better at Flexi rods; I think I put too much hair on one rod lol, lazy


----------



## theprototype (Nov 11, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> theprototype
> I hope you can give a review when it comes
> 
> I LOVE this HHJ!!



mshoneyfly I definitely will  Are you in the market for a dryer?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 11, 2013)

theprototype
 Ive been looking at standup dryers for quite a while. Right now I just have a hooded attachment to my blowdryer. It gets the job done bc Im high porosity; my hair dries fast

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## brownb83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Gonna do a rod set tonight. I must order lots of pillow curls and quick curls while miss jessies has this sale


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 14, 2013)

brownb83 said:


> Gonna do a rod set tonight. I must order lots of pillow curls and quick curls while miss jessies has this sale



Is it bogo time for them already?


----------



## brownb83 (Nov 14, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> Is it bogo time for them already?



No it's 40% off on the website and at target. I figure if I get 4 tubes that will last while.


----------



## Sholapie (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm looking to join the 2014 challenge too. Just bought my rollers, I've ordered the clips that slide all the way in, I still need a dryer too. Pretty excited!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 14, 2013)

Sholapie said:


> I'm looking to join the 2014 challenge too. Just bought my rollers, I've ordered the clips that slide all the way in, I still need a dryer too. Pretty excited!



I will be making a 2014 thread at the end of the month. Looking forward to seeing your sets


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 14, 2013)

2014 Challenge you say? I'll be over there 'in too


----------



## shortt29 (Nov 15, 2013)

Count me in!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 15, 2013)

All rolled up and under the dryer.Trying to get my moisture to protein balance in check before I flat iron for thanksgiving


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 15, 2013)

Roller set post flat iron roots







Here is the other side. I tried to flat iron on piece and while it got straight ky ends got crispy. I need to do an overnight DC before I take next week's set to a flat iron and put Crisco on my ends.


----------



## theprototype (Nov 16, 2013)

My table top Gold N Hot dryer stopped working two weeks ago, so have been airdrying since then. Was missing the sleek results of rollersetting.

Unfortunately a Pibbs wasn't really in my budget, and the LCL dryer doesn't ship to Canada, so had to find an alternative. After some (quick, since I'm impatient) research, the Babyliss Pro Ionic Rollabout Hard Hat Dryer seemed to be a reliable contender.

I ordered it from Amazon.ca on Sunday, and received it yesterday (the postman came on Thursday, but I was working therefore missed the delivery. Had to wait until the next business day to pick it up ). Couldn't wait to use it, plus I promised mshoneyfly a review 

The dryer was very easy to assemble - took about 5 minutes. The only tool that seemed necessary was a wrench to tighten a bolt. 

The dryer has 3 heat settings (I, II, and III) and has an On/Off option for its ionic setting. It also has a switch inside the bonnet to change the direction of the airflow. It extends to be about 58" high (probably not great for a really tall person).

Overall, I'm happy with the it! I fit under it comfortably with my grey magnetic rollers. Took me about an hour and a half to fully dry my hair on the hottest setting. No faster than my tabletop dryer though. On the other hand, with my Gold N Hot, after an hour, the top of my head would be dry, but my lower sides and back of my hair would still be damp, therefore I'd have to reposition those rollers to the top. With the Babyliss, every part of my whole head of hair dried evenly. 

Anyway, here are some pics!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Nov 17, 2013)

theprototype
Thanks for such a thorough review. Your hair came out really gorgeous.  Been looking at this dryer for a while.  I didn't know the Babyliss had a switch to change the air flow direction. Seems like that would be handy. Im gonna get it from Amazon prime so that means free 2 day shipping!!  I will be ordering soon  so thanks again

I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 17, 2013)

theprototype

Those photos gave me the energy to get up and go do my hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## sharifeh (Nov 17, 2013)

I wanna see how someone flat irons their roots after setting. I can't seem to figure it out

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 17, 2013)

theprototype

Your hair is magnificent!


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 17, 2013)

theprototype 

Your hair looks great! Nice work. I looked at the dryer too and thought it may not dry the very back because of the shape of the helmet, but your set seems flawless.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 17, 2013)

sharifeh said:


> I wanna see how someone flat irons their roots after setting. I can't seem to figure it out
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



If I can't roll too tight, I use the iron at 200 degrees. 350 got me too straight once. You just run the iron over the roots, but in small sections. If you need to, add more heat protectant.


----------



## theprototype (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments, ladies. I've been following this thread from the sidelines, and find you all really motivational!  I definitely plan to be more active in the 2014 thread.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 19, 2013)

It's been a hot minute since I've done a set. I have been falling in love with my air drying. i think I have the technique mastered. However, today I thought I would try a quick ponytail set. So here I go sitting under my Pibbs.


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 19, 2013)

Report back. I am thinking of doing about a ponytail set this weekend


----------



## Blairx0 (Nov 23, 2013)

I did end up doing a ponytail set. Now I am under the dryer and hoping this goes quick because I am sleepy. I plan to pin curl tonight and flat iron tomorrow


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 26, 2013)

I recently tried the ponytail roller set on my natural hair.. 

I used KeraCare wrap foam lotion, which I absolutely love.. But for some reason my hair still turned out puffy and not sleek like I wanted it. So I decided to do a silk wrap with plastic wrap.. It still didn't turn out like I wanted it.. I think this is going to be trial and error with the right products. Next time I will try As I Am leave in conditioner with As I Am curling jelly over top. I love that combo with my curlformers.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 26, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> I recently tried the ponytail roller set on my natural hair..
> 
> I used KeraCare wrap foam lotion, which I absolutely love.. But for some reason my hair still turned out puffy and not sleek like I wanted it. So I decided to do a silk wrap with plastic wrap.. It still didn't turn out like I wanted it.. I think this is going to be trial and error with the right products. Next time I will try As I Am leave in conditioner with As I Am curling jelly over top. I love that combo with my curlformers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I just love your hair! The curlformer set is to die for. I hope they have a sale bc I want some curlformers.

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> I just love your hair! The curlformer set is to die for. I hope they have a sale bc I want some curlformers.  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



Thank you  I got mine at Sally's BSS when they had 25% off. I had to buy 1 bundle with the hooks and 2 individual packs that had 6 (I think) rods per pack. I have to make my sections really small in order for my set to come out right. I'm still experimenting with roller and rods, trying to stretch my natural hair.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 26, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> Thank you  I got mine at Sally's BSS when they had 25% off. I had to buy 1 bundle with the hooks and 2 individual packs that had 6 (I think) rods per pack. I have to make my sections really small in order for my set to come out right. I'm still experimenting with roller and rods, trying to stretch my natural hair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Is it curlformers at Sallys or an off brand?  TIA

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 26, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow said:


> Is it curlformers at Sallys or an off brand?  TIA  HPG  Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF



It's the real curlformers..

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Nov 30, 2013)

HairPleezeGrow
Sally's is having 30% off on Cyber Monday when you spend $50+

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## HairPleezeGrow (Nov 30, 2013)

MayaNatural said:


> HairPleezeGrow
> Sally's is having 30% off on Cyber Monday when you spend $50+
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you!!!

HPG

Don't judge...Sent from my Galaxy Note II using LHCF


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 30, 2013)

What???? Sally's never give good sales.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Blairx0 (Dec 1, 2013)

The 2014 challenge is now posted! Please join me in the Setting for Success 2014 thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=710475


----------



## faithVA (Dec 2, 2013)

Curlformers.com has Curlformers 20% off with free shipping. Today is the last day.


----------

